# Spielinhalt in WoW für Stufe 85 sehr gering gehalten?



## Obsti (30. Januar 2011)

Moin,
Es ist mir letzterzeit aufgefallen das man nur noch Arena und Raiden gehn kann und einmal pro tag hero ini durchfarmen für die Punkte.
Ich weiss schon garnicht mehr was ich machen soll in Cataclysm was für mich nützlich sein könnte. Keine epischen quests mehr oder keine quests die mir irgendwie ansatzweise helfen könnten. Einen neuen char habe ich garnicht vor hoch zu lvln und will mich dazu auch garnicht gezwungen fühlen. Da gibt es noch den Beruf archä. aber das tuhe ich mir noch nicht an, hab von vielen sagen lassen das es wochen dauern kann bis man mal was episches hat. Es sind zwar gute epische sachen dabei aber ich denke das ich es durch raiden locker wieder aufholen kann.

Vllt könnt ihr mir helfen was man sinnvolles machen könnte in cataclysm (kein erfolgsjunkie)


----------



## MayoAmok (30. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte ja gern was einigermaßen sinnvolles schreiben, aber ich kann grad nicht aufhören, mit dem Kopf zu schütteln.

Herrje

Ich versuchs trotzdem mal: Nichts. Du kannst jetzt garnichts mehr tun. Das Spiel ist aus. Vorbei. Durch einen Bug wurde bei Dir der Game-Over-Bildschirm nicht eingeblendet, auf dem Du dies hättest erfahren können. Dieses Problem ist Blizzard bekannt, und sie arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung.


----------



## Trixi3 (30. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja gern was einigermaßen sinnvolles schreiben, aber ich kann grad nicht aufhören, mit dem Kopf zu schütteln.
> 
> Herrje
> 
> Ich versuchs trotzdem mal: Nichts. Du kannst jetzt garnichts mehr tun. Das Spiel ist aus. Vorbei. Durch einen Bug wurde bei Dir der Game-Over-Bildschirm nicht eingeblendet, auf dem Du dies hättest erfahren können. Dieses Problem ist Blizzard bekannt, und sie arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung.





Ich mein Du hättest Ihm jetzt sagen können warum Du den Kopf schüttelst oder was er machen könnte aber hey, man macht Lieber einen auf Terminator und verarscht die Leute.

Man wenn nur jeder so toll wäre wie Du *schwärm*...



Zum TE, mach es wie ich...Deinstalliere das Spiel und such Dir ein neues aus was Dir gefällt.
Man muss sich nicht an Sachen festklammern die keinen Spass mehr machen und genau das sollte ein Spiel machen.

Bei Dir ließt man herraus das der Drops ausgelutscht ist, probier mal was anderes.
Es ist nur ein Computerspiel 



EDIT:

Und bevor hier gleich wieder kommt..." Wäh wäh warum bist Du noch hier im Forum Wäh Heul Krächtzs" Buffed liefert auch noch Berichte über andere Spiele.


----------



## Patrick/Samin (30. Januar 2011)

nur mal so interesse halber was erwartest du dir denn in wow aufm endlevel??

saufpartys? O.o 

man levelt ja schließlich rauf um raiden zu gehen und wenn man gerne pvp spielt das man halt pvp zockt 

ich mein ich wotlk hat man ja auch nicht viel mehr machen können oder hab ich was verpasst? XD


----------



## MayoAmok (30. Januar 2011)

Der TE fragt nicht, was er statt WOW machen kann, sondern was er DARIN machen kann, nachdem er 85 geworden ist. 

Somit helfen Deine Tips genausowenig wie mein Post, Trixi3. 

Hättest vielleicht mal genau lesen sollen. 

Ansonsten gilt: Wer nicht weiß, was er in einer 112km² großen Spielwelt mit sich anfangen kann und wem da nur raiden und PVP einfällt, hat bei der Wahl des Spieles was falsch gemacht.

Und diese Einfallslosigkeit dann auch noch dem Spiel anzulasten, halte ich doch für ziemlich ...ähm... armselig.


----------



## Fröstler (30. Januar 2011)

Einerseits hast du recht, andereseits gibt es auch noch einige andere Bereiche außer Raids @ TE... Im Moment ist es wirklich noch sehr wenig auf 85, wenn man außer Heros nix mehr macht und kein Bock auf Raids und PvP hat.
Bleibt dir höhstens noch die Möglichkeit auf Erfolge oder Berufe, aber wenn man dann darauf auch kein Bock hat, dann siehts sehr schlecht aus.
Mach es so wie ich, twink dir nen Char hoch (kann man immer gebrauchen^^) oder leg ne Pause ein, wenn du auch keine Lust aufs Twinken hast. 
Denn wir sind noch relativ am Anfang von Cataclysm, warte erstmal ab bis der erste große Patch kommt, dann gibts wieder was zu tun, auch für Nichtraider... bestimmt
Eine WoW Pause kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Trixi3 (30. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Hättest vielleicht mal genau lesen sollen.





Jeder 2te Nappel in diesem Forum kommt mit genau diesem Satz...etwas Individualität würde Dir nicht schaden.
Wenn Du Dich angepisst fühlst zurecht denn Deine Antwort war nur ein Counterpush und Frustrationsabbau.


----------



## KlacM (30. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnerte meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass die Entwickler mit Stufe 85 nur einen zwischenschritt machen wollten, um nicht stumpf auf 90 zu leveln und genauso alles wegzubashen wie auf 80. ausserdem gibt es afaik noch genug content, den die entwickler bis zum ende haben


----------



## Pereace2010 (30. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe mir mal so aus Spaß einen twink auf irgendeinem Server erstellt nur um mir das Giftzahnset zu erfarmen und naja im Moment muss ich etwas GOld farmen damit ich mir ein Level stopp kaufen kann sonst bekomm ich nicht alles .

Klingt zwar schwachsinnig und lame aber das erinnert mich stark an früher und macht auch ordentlich Spaß


----------



## Obsti (30. Januar 2011)

Fröstler schrieb:


> Einerseits hast du recht, andereseits gibt es auch noch einige andere Bereiche außer Raids @ TE... Im Moment ist es wirklich noch sehr wenig auf 85, wenn man außer Heros nix mehr macht und kein Bock auf Raids und PvP hat.
> Bleibt dir höhstens noch die Möglichkeit auf Erfolge oder Berufe, aber wenn man dann darauf auch kein Bock hat, dann siehts sehr schlecht aus.
> Mach es so wie ich, twink dir nen Char hoch (kann man immer gebrauchen^^) oder leg ne Pause ein, wenn du auch keine Lust aufs Twinken hast.
> Denn wir sind noch relativ am Anfang von Cataclysm, warte erstmal ab bis der erste große Patch kommt, dann gibts wieder was zu tun, auch für Nichtraider... bestimmt
> Eine WoW Pause kann nicht schaden.



Also ich kann nur noch Raiden gehn. 3 mal die woche reicht für mich eigt.. Aber schade das man so wenig zu tun hat, praktisch gesehn garnichts. Hab meistens nach der arbeit garnix zu tun und es ist schwer sich für andere games zu interessieren die nicht so gut sind wie WoW bzw recht schwer sich umzugewöhnen. Und ein zweites abo ist auch nicht das wahre. Obwohl ich letztens noch mit Aion angefangen hab, aber es fing an schnell zu nerven weil ich mehr erwartet hatte.

Was spielst du denn noch ausser WoW? Irgendwelche ego shooter oder free online games die du/ihr empfehlen könnt?


----------



## xerkxes (30. Januar 2011)

Liegt halt auch daran, dass jede Art der Beschäftigung, an der man etwas länger sitzt, als timesink im negativen Sinne angesehen wird. In Classic war man monatelang beschäftigt um nur die Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu bekommen. Archäologie ist so eine Beschäftigung, die gerne als Zeitverschwendung angesehen wird, weil es nicht alle 2 Minuten Epix gibt.


----------



## Byte768 (30. Januar 2011)

Prinzipiell stimmt es, es gibt nichts großartiges zu tun, da die neuen Gebiete klein ausgefallen sind.
Alle Quests erledigt? Bleiben bloß Dailys, in Hyal zur Zeit nichtmal das. Nur bis Ehrfürchtig oder gar nicht, weil Wappenrock verfügbar. Tja und was tut man wenn man wirklich jedes Quest gesehen hat? Dungeons (auch schnell abgehakt) oder PvP.
Rezepte farmen fällt auch flach, da viele direkt verfügbar sind. Bleiben praktisch nur Schlachtzüge & kaputtes PvP, Berufe skillen ist auch schnell möglich.

... Ansich wäre Blizzard gut damit beraten, in jedem Gebiet neue Aufgaben fürs hohe Level einzufügen, vielleicht auch mal die Rufbelohnungen aller Fraktionen erweitern - die vorherigen haben gar keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Rawhead (30. Januar 2011)

tja,mir ging es genauso,das Leveln ging schneller als erwartet , hab ne Woche gebraucht
dann kamen Dailys, Berufe skillen und die eine oder andere Hero , also eigentlich nix produktives mehr

aber nicht falsch verstehn, mir macht es weiterhin Spass ,nur in der Gilde sind noch nich so viele soweit, also heißt es warten zwecks Raids, ich hasse Randoms

dann fand ich hier im Forum einen Gildenthread von einem anderem Server, eine Levelstopgilde , die in regelmäßigen Abständen das EPsammeln stopt ,der bin ich beigetreten

hab hier von Null angefangen und werde mit der Gilde nochmal alles von Anfang an intensiv erleben ,spiele seit BC und hab das Gefühl eigentlich so richtig noch nichts gesehn zu haben

vielleicht wär das was für dich, war für mich nicht gerade leicht, schließlich hat man sich ja Gold Erfolge und mehr erarbeitet

das ewige Twinken is auch nich grad erbauend


----------



## NeoTokyo (30. Januar 2011)

Mh ganz ehrlich? @ TE

Ich versteh dich voll und ganz.
Ich spiel WoW seit Release und nunja.. Classic hab man wirklich monatelang
an seinen Sets gefarmt.

Und dann ? Wotlk war schön ICC 1 jahr lang draußen ohne jeglichen zusätzlichen Content.
Irgendwann kam dann Halion ... ja  toll ! rein, boss klatschen, raus. <- sehr toller platzhalter muss ich sagen.
Mit Cata hab ich gehofft es wird besser.. und ja es wurde es.. jedoch glaub ich bin ich auch langsam gesättigt von WoW.
Ich meine HEY ! Alle male besser wie Wotlk isses.
Aber wie du schon sagst ist alles schnell erledigt.
Ich habe z.B schon 3 85er die Raidfähig sind.. mit denen ich auch schon jeweils Raiden war 
Und Nein , ich bin nicht 24 Stunden On .. ... lediglich nur Abends.

Es geht alles einfach unglaublich schnell , was die Ziele die man hat zu schnell erreichen lässt.


Nundenn .. ich probier nun mal nach 6 jahren WoW mal DC Universe aus  hab einfach mal bock auf was neues.
Und bis Abends Raid ist ...zock ich halt zwischen durch was anderes.. warum nicht, wenn ich in WoW eh nichts zu tun hab.
Raiden will ich trotzdem  ..das einzige was atm spass macht.


----------



## madmurdock (30. Januar 2011)

Ganz einfach. Du nutzt konsequent nur einen Bruchtteil der Moeglichkeiten. Nun stell dir einfach die Frage:

Lohnt es sich für den kleinen Teil 13 Euro zu bezahlen? Wenn es dir das nicht wert ist, kündige, ansonsten spiel so weiter wie bisher. Ach ja, nenn mir nun bitte mal die Sachen, die es angeblich vorher gegeben haben soll und nun nicht mehr?  Einzige Argument wären Gruppenquests, aber die hast du an einem Abend auch durch. :>


----------



## Jasyra1980 (30. Januar 2011)

Mach einfach eine WoW Pause oder hör ganz auf. (je nach dem was dir eher zusagt) 

Ich hab auch teilweise keine Lust auf WoW und dann wird es halt mal einen Monat gar nicht bzw. was anderes gezockt.

gibt viele gute Spiele für wenig Geld. 

MfG


----------



## Mayestic (30. Januar 2011)

Ich nehm auch mal stark an das ich einfach gesättigt bin. 
Mir bliebe derzeit auch nicht wirklich viel mehr zu tun als den ganzen Tag in SW zu stehn und dumme Kommentare im /2 zu verfassen um meinen Namen auf möglichst vielen Ignore-Listen zu wissen. 
Ich raide nicht mit der Gilde. Macht mir kein Spaß. 
Denen von uns die raiden gehts aber auch nicht viel anders. 11/12 sind down. Viele haben schon fast alles auf 359 und gammeln den ganzen Tag wenn grade mal kein Raid ist in SW rum und langweilen sich. 
Teilweise sieht man an raidfreien Tagen kaum noch Leute online. Im TS ist viel los und wir quatschen ne Menge aber wir spielen kein WoW. 
Ein paar hartgesottene leveln ihre 8 Twinks auf 85 und quälen dich durch 5er hc inis oder jagen Erfolgen hinterher. 

Ich für meinen Teil gehe fremd, spiele andere Spiele. die 13€ jucken mich nicht wirklich. Ich wollte auch schon kündigen aber die Leute sind halt das was mich am spielen hält bzw am gammeln ^^.
Alternativen sehe ich keine. Evtl ein Genrewechsel aber im MMO-Sektor seh ich nix was ich nicht schonmal angespielt habe und was mich noch interessieren würde. 

Naja. Mal sehn wann 4.1.0 kommt.


----------



## Cazor (30. Januar 2011)

Bin seit dem 22.12. deiner Meinung, lieber TE. An diesem Tag bin ich Meister der Lehren des Kataklysm geworden und plötzlich in ein tiefes Loch gefallen.
Ich habe die Berufe hoch (auch Archäologie), Ruf fehlt mir zwar noch ein wenig aber ich mache den Rechner nicht an, um mich mit Ruffarmerei zu quälen, irgendwie sollte es schon Spaß machen. 
Habe 3 Wochen völlige Pause gemacht (auf unsren Raidstart gewartet), dann 3 Tage bissl gespielt (hauptsächlich Zin Rokh nachgejagt, bin jetzt bei 65 abgeschlossenen Trollprojekten) und dann wieder die Kiste ausgelassen. 
Dailies und Ruf farmen mochte ich noch nie, sowas macht einfach keinen Spaß und hat für mich keinerlei Langzeitmotivation.
Die Raids sind ganz nett aber finden eben nur 3 Abende die Woche statt. Den Rest meiner Freizeit spiel ich Serious Sam HD oder lese, momentan male ich auch (http://picasaweb.goo...feat=directlink).
Ingame Freunde wollen mich zu RIFT locken, leider startet dort grad kein Event.

Cataclysm hat nur wenige Gebiete. Andere Addons hatten die doppelte Anzahl neuer Gebiete. Zusätzlich dazu gibt es in den Gebieten, wenn man sie durchgequestet hat, auch nix mehr, was einen dorthin lockt. Ausser um Berufe auszuüben. 

WoW als Hobby ist jetzt nach Lesen, Malen, Badewanne liegen Hobby Nummer 4. Von Platz 1. Das is kein Gejammer sondern ist einfach so. Ich bedauere das auch gar nicht, das Spiel ist uninteressant geworden. Das is so, als wenn man 3 mal denselben tollen Film gesehen hat. Er ist immer noch toll aber man kann ihn trotzdem nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (30. Januar 2011)

Es sind 5 Stufen hinzugekommen - was für einen Content erwartest du eigentlich wo nächstes Jahr wohl schon das neue Addon herauskommt?


----------



## Izara (30. Januar 2011)

In WoW kann man folgendes tun (sollte ich was vergessen haben, bitt ergänzen ^^):

* Chars hochleveln (Main, Twink) => willst du nicht

* Inis für bessere Ausrüstung oder Erfolge farmen => machst du nur einmal am Tag (?!)

* raiden => bist du ja schon dabei, wie ich das verstanden habe

* PvP betreiben => siehe raiden

* Haustiere/Reittiere sammeln

* Hauptberufe hochskillen inklusive dem Sammeln aller vorhandenen Rezepte im Spiel (ist wirklich teils eine Herausforderung ^^)

* Erfolge sammeln

* Nebenberufe auf Fordermann bringen (ja, dazu gehört auch Archäologie)

* Ruf farmen bei diversen Fraktionen

* blöd in OG/SW/Dala rumstehen => kann jeder




such dir was aus und wenn dir davon nichts gefällt, dann ist das Spiel nichts für dich. Such dir in dem Fall was anderes


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Januar 2011)

Ich kann den TE vollkommen verstehen.
Ich logg mich auch immer gern in WoW ein, aber weiß dann nicht was ich machen soll. Sicherlich gibt es eine Menge zu tun.
Aber viele dieser Dinge haben "staubsauger" Charackter. Sprich, ist ist ganz nützlich diese Dinge zu machen, sind bei mir aber genauso beliebt wie staubsaugen. 
Dazu gehören Heroes(nachdem man sie auch wieder zu genüge gesehen hat), irgendwelche langatmigen Berufe skillen etc.
Die Welt mag zwar groß sein, aber zu erkunden gibt es da nichts, von der Explorerschiene um unter irgendwelche Orte zu kommen mal abgesehen.
Sicherlich, hier und da steht eine Anspielung. Aber ich hab nicht eine versteckte Höhle gefunden zu der man nicht sowieso aufgrund einer Quest hingeführt wird.


----------



## DreiHaare (30. Januar 2011)

Hilfe, ich weiß mit meiner Freizeit in WoW nichts anzufangen...welches andere Spiel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen, diese "ich-weiß-nicht-mehr-was-ich-in-WoW-tun-soll-Themen". Wenn das Spiel langweilt, höre ich damit auf...zumindest zeitweise.
Basta!


----------



## Minorjiel (30. Januar 2011)

Kann ich leider auch nicht nachvollziehen. Anscheinend wird für Dich aus dem Spiel ein Zwang...da läuft irgendwas falsch. 

Kann mich da nur den Vorschreibern anschließen: Wenn Du persönlich keine sinnvollen Inhalte mehr in dem Spiel findest, dann solltest Du Dir vielleicht wirklich ein anderes Spiel oder eine andere Beschäftigung suchen. 

Ich selbst finde es bemerkenswert, dass man ein einziges Spiel über Jahre hinweg spielen kann. Welcher Anbieter hat dies denn je vor WoW auf die Kette bekommen. Und wenn mir Diablo und Co. damals keinen Spaß mehr gemacht haben, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, alle für mich relevanten und erreichbaren Inhalte "weggespielt" zu haben, dann habe ich mir auch ein neues Spiel gekauft.

Meiner Meinung nach handelt es sich bei dir um eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung. Es gibt genug andere Spieler, die auch auf 85 noch ausreichend Aktivitäten in Azeroth finden.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Januar 2011)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Hilfe, ich weiß mit meiner Freizeit in WoW nichts anzufangen...welches andere Spiel könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
> Ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen, diese "ich-weiß-nicht-mehr-was-ich-in-WoW-tun-soll-Themen". Wenn das Spiel langweilt, höre ich damit auf...zumindest zeitweise.
> Basta!



Das ist nicht so einfach. Mir machen die Aspekte die ich tatsächlich noch ausprobiere (Gold in unmengen anhäufen^^) spaß nur der Rest wirkt fad. 
Aber ich kann verstehen das du solche Themen nicht mehr sehen kannst. Guck halt weg


----------



## DreiHaare (30. Januar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so einfach. Mir machen die Aspekte die ich tatsächlich noch ausprobiere (Gold in unmengen anhäufen^^) spaß nur der Rest wirkt fad.
> Aber ich kann verstehen das du solche Themen nicht mehr sehen kannst. Guck halt weg




Schätzelein, das klingt bei dir nach massivem Suchtverhalten.
Man sollte sich im Leben von rein garnichts abhängig machen. Nicht von Menschen, nicht von Dingen und schon mal überhaupt nicht von Onlinespielen. Sowas macht frustig und vor allem einsam.
Wenn du keine interessanten Inhalte mehr im Spiel hast, die nach deiner Meinung auch Sinn machen...dann log dich nicht ein. Wozu mit uninteressanten Dingen die Freizeit verplempern? WoW ist kein Freund, mit dem man Probleme wälzt. Es ist lediglich ein Spiel und spielen sollte Spaß machen.


----------



## MoK (30. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ansonsten gilt: Wer nicht weiß, was er in einer 112km² großen Spielwelt mit sich anfangen kann und wem da nur raiden und PVP einfällt, hat bei der Wahl des Spieles was falsch gemacht.
> 
> Und diese Einfallslosigkeit dann auch noch dem Spiel anzulasten, halte ich doch für ziemlich ...ähm... armselig.



mehr gibts auch nicht... und hats noch nie gegeben.... und wirds auch nich...
ich hab 5 jahre wow erfahrung also weiß ich wovon ich red  

mehr sinvolles gibts nüt


----------



## Taurenkuuh (30. Januar 2011)

@ TE: mir geht es genauso wie dir.

In meinen Augen is Cata das langweiligste Addon bis jetzt. Dabei hab ich mich richtig auf Cata gefreut. Ich zähl mal auf, warum Cata für mich langweilig geworden ist:

- Der Weg von 80-85 ging VIEL zu schnell
- Archäologie hab ich auf maxskill; hab schon viele Funitems --> daher nicht mehr intressant
- Raids: mit Gilde hab ich im Normalmode 12/12 clear; hardmode intressiert mich nicht (ich bin mir sowieso sicher, dass blizz den hardmode nur deshalb eingeführt hat, dass die Spieler länger den gleichen Content spielen, ohne sich zu beschweren)
- Erfolge: das Erfolgssystem hat mir von Anfang an sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und ich hab auch sehr viele Erfolge. Cata hat mich ziemlich enttäuscht, weil kaum neue Erfolge dazugekommen sind (ich rede von "besonderen" Erfolgen; nicht Ini- und Raiderfolge). 
- Pets & Mounts: mit den neuen Pets und Mounts bin ich im Grunde zufrieden, allerdings hat mich als Alchi die Sache mit dem Sandsteindrachen sehr geärgert: Ich hab mich gefreut, endlich mal ein Mount haben zu können, dass nicht jeder haben kann (wie z.B. die Fliegenden Teppiche). Und plötzlich konnte jeder den Drachen kaufen. Ich mein, allein von der Gerechtigkeit her sollten dann die Teppiche und die Ingi mounts auch für alle erhältlich sein...
- Tol Barad: dazu brauch ich wohl nicht viel sagen, da es ja glaub ich niemanden gibt, der damit zufrieden ist. Einfach nur fail dieses Gebiet; 1000 Winter war 1000x besser

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass blizz mit cata nur erreichen wollte, dass Leute, die zu classic Zeiten aufgehört haben, wieder mit wow anfangen. Besonders bei Archäologie hab ich mir schon oft gedacht, dass blizz den Beruf nur eingeführt hat, damit sich alle die classic gebiete genauer anschaun.

Alles in allem bin ich, wie schon gesagt, von cata ziemlich enttäuscht. Aber ich hab mittlerweile sowieso beschlossen, mit wow aufzuhören (... zumindest bis zum nächsten content Patch). Demnächst kommen sowieso Nintendo 3DS, Crysis 2 und andere tolle Spiele.


----------



## Dexis (30. Januar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Moin,
> Es ist mir letzterzeit aufgefallen das man nur noch Arena und Raiden gehn kann und einmal pro tag hero ini durchfarmen für die Punkte.
> Ich weiss schon garnicht mehr was ich machen soll in Cataclysm was für mich nützlich sein könnte. Keine epischen quests mehr oder keine quests die mir irgendwie ansatzweise helfen könnten. Einen neuen char habe ich garnicht vor hoch zu lvln und will mich dazu auch garnicht gezwungen fühlen. Da gibt es noch den Beruf archä. aber das tuhe ich mir noch nicht an, hab von vielen sagen lassen das es wochen dauern kann bis man mal was episches hat. Es sind zwar gute epische sachen dabei aber ich denke das ich es durch raiden locker wieder aufholen kann.
> 
> Vllt könnt ihr mir helfen was man sinnvolles machen könnte in cataclysm (kein erfolgsjunkie)


Ich frage dich mal anders rum: was erwartest du denn von WoW auf lvl 85?
Ich erwarte als PvE-Spieler einen interessanten Endcontent mit Langzeitmotivation, und der Weg dorthin ist das eigentliche Ziel. Soll heißen: auf 85 leveln (und dabei in den neuen Gebieten schonmal ordentlich Ruf pushen), sich über Instanzen ausstatten (und den Ruf Richtung Ehrfürchtig bringen), seine Berufe als Raidvorbereitung skillen, generell alle verfügbaren Verbrauchsgegenstände (Fläschchen & Tränke, Food, VZ & Socklungen, genügend Gold für Repkosten) zusammenpacken und dann in einer vernünftig aufgestellten Gruppe in die Schlachtzüge ziehen.
Weitere Gegenfrage: hast du das alles schon fertig? Ist dir sooo langweilig weil du den Content schon komplett gesehen und schon das neueste Equipment abgestaubt hast? Weißt du nicht was du machen sollst weil deine Bank überquillt an o.g. Verbrauchsgegenständen? Ich denke nicht, oder?
Aber Hauptsache du meckerst über alles was das Spiel dir als Ausgleich zum Raiden bietet bzw. du hast keine Lust darauf. Was erwartest du dann? Wenn es dir nicht schmeckt, dann lass es bleiben.



Cazor schrieb:


> Cataclysm hat nur wenige Gebiete. Andere Addons hatten die doppelte Anzahl neuer Gebiete. Zusätzlich dazu gibt es in den Gebieten, wenn man sie durchgequestet hat, auch nix mehr, was einen dorthin lockt. Ausser um Berufe auszuüben.


In der Scherbenwelt waren es sieben neue Zonen mit durschschnittlich 85 Quests, in Nordend waren es acht (Kristallsangwald und Tausendwinter zählen nicht als Levelgebiete) mit durchschnittlich 109 Quests. Jetzt sind es fünf Zonen mit durchschnittlich 119 Quests, wobei ich persönlich auch finde dass eine Zone mehr nicht verkehrt gewesen wäre. Aber "doppelt" so viele Gebiete ist absoluter Quatsch.
Du sagst es gibt nichts mehr was einen in die durchgequesteten Zonen lockt ausser das Mats farmen aus den Berufen.... aber was hast du denn sonst dort auch gemacht? Zumal die Mats für die raidbedingten Gegenstände schon immens sind. Dailies ok, aber die gibt es jetzt auch. Was eher fehlt, sind diese Fraktionen ohne direkte Bindung an die Story, wie es z.b. Wildherzen & Orakel oder Kalu´ak waren. Diese Abwechslung fehlt irgendwie.
In WotLK konnte man sich allein mit dem Argentumturnier goldtechnisch über Wasser halten - aber das kam erst mit dem T9-Content, also ein Jahr nach dem Addon-Release. Aber es ist mal wieder typisch für die von WotLK geschädigte Community jetzt am Anfang des Addons schon zu meckern, dass es nicht genug Spielinhalt gibt: "oh, ich bekomme nicht mehr für 30min brainafk Instanzen farmen pro Tag schon nach einer Woche Epics hinterher geworfen... wie langweilig ist das denn?" Schon schade, dass sich das eigentliche "Vorfreude-auf-etwas-Neues"-Verhalten in ein "Bloß-alles-sofort-und-ohne-Anstrengung-haben-wollen"-Verhalten umgewandelt hat.


----------



## tear_jerker (30. Januar 2011)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Schätzelein, das klingt bei dir nach massivem Suchtverhalten.
> Man sollte sich im Leben von rein garnichts abhängig machen. Nicht von Menschen, nicht von Dingen und schon mal überhaupt nicht von Onlinespielen. Sowas macht frustig und vor allem einsam.
> Wenn du keine interessanten Inhalte mehr im Spiel hast, die nach deiner Meinung auch Sinn machen...dann log dich nicht ein. Wozu mit uninteressanten Dingen die Freizeit verplempern? WoW ist kein Freund, mit dem man Probleme wälzt. Es ist lediglich ein Spiel und spielen sollte Spaß machen.



ich glaube das kommt falsch rüber. es ist nicht so das ich täglich online bin und nur in og stehe. viel mehr log ich ab und zu mal ein, gehe meinen goldgeschäften nach und logge wieder aus.
aber ich mag wow und finde es daher schade das man da nicht mehr machen kann.


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2011)

Willkommen in Wow.

So war es in Classic.
So war es in BC.
So war es in Lichking.
So ist es jetzt.


----------



## Orgoron (30. Januar 2011)

Naja Cata ist schon ne ziemliche Schlaftablette.



Mal WotLk aus meiner sehr persönlichen sicht zum vergleich:

PvP von vorn bis hinten ne relativ Runde sache (bis auf das die Waffen am Ende zu spät freigegebe wurden als das man als Casual wirkilch noch was davon hatte, und das Vergelter gnadenlos Op waren hatten sie 
 	wohl mal verdient ^^)


Naxx nicht die grosse Wissenschaft aber einfach mal cool noch nen halbwegs aktuellen Endboss zu sehen.

Ulduar ziemlich langatmig und hässliches Equip ging also kaum jemand hin aber einigen hat es trotzdem gefallen also o.k.

PdK wieder ganz nett halt einfach ein Ausrüstungsraid um die Community wieder zusammenzubringen was viele aber nicht begriffen haben.

ICC gutes Konzept im 1. Viertel für alle gab es schon gute Ausrüstung Buff kam etwas früh und Erfolge wurden nie entfernt aber naja Wayne ^^

Halion naja ziemlich langatmig und gab auch eigentlich nür Müll da ^^

(In Cata kann man als Casual ja dann eh spätestens beim letzten Patch komplett aufhören weil man sein Eqip bei der ersten Quest im nächsten Addon eh in die Tonne dreschen kann damit die ganzen kranken Zocker nicht wieder weinen das alles viel zu einfach ist )


In Cata sieht im Moment so aus das man als Casual wohl immer den selben Mist duchgrinden muss da ja für nen T11 Raid mindestens T 12 Eqip erwartet wird ^^



Das ganze ist aber nur eine persönliche Wertung. Ich hab keine Kristallkugel und das Addon ist ja noch jung.

Glaub aber kaum das WotLk noch einmal zu toppen ist imho ist WoW Spiele- uns Storylinetechnisch auch irgendwo einfach ausgelutscht.


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2011)

Ok und nochmal: Wo ist der Unterschied?

PvP kannst Du auch jetzt in Cata machen.
Raiden kannst Du auch jetzt in Cata.


----------



## Nexilein (30. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Willkommen in Wow.
> 
> So war es in Classic.
> So war es in BC.
> ...





Patrick/Samin schrieb:


> man levelt ja schließlich rauf um raiden zu gehen und wenn man gerne pvp spielt das man halt pvp zockt
> 
> ich mein ich wotlk hat man ja auch nicht viel mehr machen können oder hab ich was verpasst? XD



Und genau das ist das Problem.

Das Endgame beschränkt sich inzwischenauf Raids, PvP und ein paar Erfolge.
Früher gab es zumindest noch epische Questreihen für die Zeit nach dem finalen Levelup, die sind mittlerweile aber komplett weggefallen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Januar 2011)

Während der epischen Quetsreihen musste man aber auch Raiden. Und dafür brauchte man Equip. Um Tränke, Verzauberungen, etc. herstellen zu können, musste man teilweise stundenlang farmen.

PvP ging, wie man in einem anderem Thread lesen kann, auch mehrere Stunden....

Edit: Die Questreihen zu BC-Zeiten (Kara, Hyjal, BT, Adal) fand ich toll.


----------



## Shaila (30. Januar 2011)

Ach ja, ich habe die ganzen tollen Dinge noch vor mir. Irgendwann wenn mein Leben wieder ruhiger wird. 

EDIT:



Tikume schrieb:


> Willkommen in Wow.



Danke



Tikume schrieb:


> So war es in Classic.



Nein.



Tikume schrieb:


> So war es in BC.



Nein.



Tikume schrieb:


> So war es in Lichking.



Ja.



Tikume schrieb:


> So ist es jetzt.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nein.



Nein, kann jeder schreiben. Begründe was Du z.B. in Classic oder BC soviel mehr tun konntest.


----------



## Shavana (30. Januar 2011)

Manche Leute haben echt Probleme^^ 
Schafft euch arbeit, Mann/Frau und Kinder an, dann habt ihr nicht mehr viel Zeit fürs game. Nicht das ich es bereue, dass ich alles habe, aber an 95% der Tage wäre ich froh, wenn ich es überhaupt mal schaffe die ganz normale daylie zu machen....dementsprechend sieht auch mein equip aus. Aber hey, lieber habe ich arbeit und ne super Familie, als OVER  NINETHOUSAND^^ Jaja dieses schaff dir nen RL-geflame geht euch aufn keks, ich weiss. ABER vor knapp 3 Jahren war ich auch nen Hardcoregamer, war Raidtechnisch immer vorn mit dabei und heute schaff ich net mal mehr die Tageshero, aber wayne, dafür kann ich in die leuchtenden Augen meiner Kinder schauen und das ist weit aus mehr wert, als irgendwelche Epischen Pixels. 
Ich kann nur für mich sprechen und das ist halt auch MEINE persönliche Meinung, weil ich beide seiten kenne. Wer ein ausgefülltes und gesundes RL hat, dem dürfte in wow nicht so schnell langweilig werden.


----------



## Shaila (30. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nein, kann jeder schreiben. Begründe was Du z.B. in Classic oder BC soviel mehr tun konntest.



Man hatte zusätzliche Langzeitmotivation durch besondere Questreihen, legendäre Items und vor allem Fraktionen. Ja, das gibt es heute auch noch alles, jedoch ist es nicht mit dem Stand zu Classic und BC Zeiten zu vergleichen. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Aber es steht auf jedenfall fest, dass Classic und BC zeitaufwendiger waren, also auch logischerweise viel mehr Langzeitmotivation mit sich brachten. Wobei das dann immer von den persönlichen Spielzeiten abhängt.


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2011)

Also ist der Unterschied darin zu suchen wie zeitintensiv das Angebot ist.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Januar 2011)

Ihr rast durch den Content, gebt euch allen freiwillig dieser "Gogo"-Rush-Mentalität hin, und die Schuld liegt beim Spiel, bzw. den Entwicklern?

Ihr entscheidet, wie schnell ihr auf 85 levelt.
Ihr entscheidet, wie schnell ihr und oft ihr Instanzen besucht.
Ihr entscheidet, wie intensiv ihr euer Equip verbessert.
Ihr entscheidet, wie schnell ihr den Raidcontent seht und euch mit diesem auseinandersetzt.

Ich meine, wenn ich Leute sehe, die am Vorabend von Cata alle 25 Tagesquests machen um diese dann auf einen Schlag abzugeben und somit schneller auf 85 zu sein, wenn ich Leute sehe, die nicht schnell genug durch eine Ini sein können, damit sie möglichst schnell in die nächste kommen, wenn ich Leute sehe, die anderen jeden Questmob vor der Nase wegschnappen, weil sie einfach keine 20 Sekunden warten können, wird mir ehrlich gesagt klar, wie solche Themen entstehen.

Tut euch etwas die Ruhe an, dann habt ihr auch mehr vom Spiel.

Außerdem: Die gesamte alte Welt von 1-60 wurde überarbeitet. Niemals zuvor war twinken attraktiver. Viele von euch haben doch schon zu WotLK-Zeiten häufig getwinkt, immer wieder die gleichen, öden Quests durchgekaut. Seht die überarbeitete alte Welt als Ersatz für den fehlenden Endgame-Content - und wenn ihr das nicht möchtet, dann macht einfach was anderes. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, seine Freizeit zu gestalten, warum muss es bei so vielen Spielern so dringend WoW sein?


----------



## Cazor (31. Januar 2011)

Von 80 auf 85 zu leveln dauerte genauso lange wie es dauerte.
Soll ich an der Ecke rumstehen und Fingernägel kaun um das rauszuzögern? 

Wenn man was Neues bekommt, spielt man auch intensiver damit, das is doch klar. Irgendwann nutzt es sich ab und am restlichen Interesse sieht man, wie gut es war. Cata war nicht gut.

Und nein Tikume, es war nie so inhaltsleer und öde wie jetzt. Weder zu classic noch sonst irgendwann. Wieso eigentlich soll jemand, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, das begründen? Du hast deine Aussage schliesslich auch ohne Begründung in den Raum gestellt.


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja gern was einigermaßen sinnvolles schreiben, aber ich kann grad nicht aufhören, mit dem Kopf zu schütteln.
> 
> Herrje
> 
> Ich versuchs trotzdem mal: Nichts. Du kannst jetzt garnichts mehr tun. Das Spiel ist aus. Vorbei. Durch einen Bug wurde bei Dir der Game-Over-Bildschirm nicht eingeblendet, auf dem Du dies hättest erfahren können. Dieses Problem ist Blizzard bekannt, und sie arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung.



blabla..

ich kann den TE 100% nachvollziehen. ich hab meinen main voller freude auf 85 gezockt und jetzt gammelt er herum und wird nicht mehr mit der kneifzange angefaßt.
man kann ja wirklich so gut wie nix machen. ich hab keine lust pvp bis zum erbrechen zu machen, ich hab keine lust heros zu farmen bis zum tod umfallen, und an raiden ist halt auch nicht zu denken. die normalen inzen kenn ich schon. auf sinnlos irgendwelchen alten content solo-en hab ich im moment auch keine lust.

sprich ich twinke, hab server und fraktion gewechselt und hab so meinen spass. endgame kann mich mal


----------



## Huangwen (31. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ihr rast durch den Content, gebt euch allen freiwillig dieser "Gogo"-Rush-Mentalität hin, und die Schuld liegt beim Spiel, bzw. den Entwicklern?
> 
> Ihr entscheidet, wie schnell ihr auf 85 levelt.



Nein, und anscheinend hast du angefangen zu schreiben, ohne zu überlegen!

Schon mal an das farmen gedacht? Ich habe locker 2mio punkte nur mit der farmerei gemacht und war auf stufe 85 ohne uldum oder das schattenhochland gesehen zu haben.

Klar, wir entscheiden, wie schnell wir auf 85 leveln! Aber dann darf man sonst nix machen.... super.


Und sich mind. eine stunde durch ne INI zu quälen (mit der option auf rnd-deppen) is auch nich das goldene vom Ei.

Wenn man grad keine zeit dafür hat, bleibt nicht viel und darum macht man wow nicht mehr an und nach ner zeit kündigt man den acc.


Ich spiel gern wow, aber wenn man nach grob einem monat alle chars(4) auf 85 hat, einer davon(worgen) von 0-85 gespielt hat und einem langweilig wird..... dann wird zu wenig spielinhalt geboten (zumindest im 85er-bereich)

Huan


----------



## myadictivo (31. Januar 2011)

von 80 auf 85 zockt man doch wirklich extrem schnell. ich mein damals zu bc zeiten hab ich von 60-70 eine gefühlte ewigkeit gebraucht. ich spreche hier von 2-3 monaten, trotz täglicher zockerei. den wotlk start hab ich dann nicht mit gemacht, aber selbst da hat man massig gebiete und ist selbst aktuell von 68 auf 80 x mal länger beschäftigt als von 80-85 zu kommen. ich hab glaub ich für 80-85 1x ne nac ht mim kumpel durchgemacht und sonst noch 2 tage ne etwas längere sitzung eingelegt und hab genüßlich einfach alle quest in allen gebieten gemacht (ohne zu rushen) und *kling* sie haben stufe 85 erreicht. da war ich schon nen weng enttäuscht


----------



## Dabow (31. Januar 2011)

Patrick/Samin schrieb:


> nur mal so interesse halber was erwartest du dir denn in wow aufm endlevel??
> 
> saufpartys? O.o
> 
> ...




Deine Rechtschreibung / Grammatik ! autsch 

btt : Leg ne Pause ein =) 

Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen. 

Ich machs derzeit nicht anders 

Sollte es dir nach der Pause keinen spaß mehr machen, hör auf damit =)

Man sollte seine Freizeit nur in Dinge investieren, die einem auch wirklich spaß machen.

LG


----------



## Manaori (31. Januar 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Und nein Tikume, es war nie so inhaltsleer und öde wie jetzt. Weder zu classic noch sonst irgendwann. Wieso eigentlich soll jemand, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, das begründen? Du hast deine Aussage schliesslich auch ohne Begründung in den Raum gestellt.



Entschuldige bitte das OT, aber in einer Diskussion ist es Gang und Gebe, seine Meinung zu begründen, da sie ansonsten nicht nachvollziehbar ist und auch nicht Ernst genommen wird. Wenn jemand einfach nur "Das ist so und so" sagt, ohne aber einen Grund dafür zu geben, dann wird er einfach nicht ernst genommen werden.
Wenn ich jetzt sage, das Wasser ist grün, würdest du mich auch blöd anschauen. Wenn ich aber sage, das Wasser ist grün,w eil sich die Bäume darin spiegeln, ergibt die Aussage Sinn. Verstehen? =) 

Nun aber zum  Thema. Kann sein, dass es an mir liegt (wahrscheinlich tuts das ) aber ich bin bisher mit Cata eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Wobei ich auch so ehrlich bin zu sagen, dass ich weder so heiß darauf bin, mich auf den Raidcontent vorzubereiten - das mach ich hübsch mit Gilde - aber langweilig in WoW, ne, das ist mir nur,wenn ich es zulasse. Momentan spiele ich meinen Paladin hoch, der gehört equipped weil Tank - viel zu tun (und als Tank sind die Inis alles andere als langweilig für mich Nervenbündel  ). Meine Priesterin hat momentan nicht viel zu tun, aber liegt eher an mir, also mangelnder Lust. 
Als nächstes wird mindestens ein Char kommen, um mir die alte Welt mal anzugucken, vermutlich aber eher zwei. 

Ich kapiere gar nicht, wie man sich langweilen kann *g* Allerdings ist es wohl so, dass viele, gerade die, die schonseit Beginn dabei sind, einfach übersättigt sind. Dauernd WoW , ist doch klar, dass einem dann auch schon das Neue schnell ausgelutscht vorkommt. Es gibt halt nur eine gewisse Zahl an Neuerungen und Veränderungen, und wieder eine gewisse Zahl,l wie man die kombinieren kann. Etwas WIRKLICH Innovatives von Blizz zu verlangen wäre ehrlich gesagt unfair. Verlangt ja auch keiner von euch,d as Rad neu zu erfinden.  

Ich hatte zwischendurch auch öfter Pausen - in WotLK vor jedem großen COntentpatch irgendwie >.> Sodass ich PdK und ICC relativ spät zu Gesicht bekommen habe. Dadurch hats ich aber für mich auch der Spaß länger erhalten - stimmt also durchaus, Pausen können helfen. NIcht immer und nicht jedem, aber versuchen kann man es.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Januar 2011)

Ich fange mal bei den einzelnen Questbereichen an:

Classic - Nicht vergleichbar, da kein Addon, sondern Hauptspiel

BC - Auch wenn ich erst mit WotLK angefangen habe, so war das Gebiet doch recht groß und hat mich rund 3 Wochen gefesselt. Später hatte ich immer noch viele viele Quests mit dem Main zu erledigen.

WotLK - Der Weg zum ersten 80er. Alleine die boreanische Tundra + die Drachenöde haben mich knappe 3 Wochen gebunden, später dann die Grizzlyhügel und ein wenig Fjord bis 80, dann stundenlanges Rumtollen in den Sturmgipfeln und nochmal 2 Tage in der Eiskrone. Später gab es immer noch zig Quests bis zum MdL bis endlich alles fertig war.
Selbst danach gab es noch das Argentumturnier und eben die Instanzen, später heroischen Instanzen und dann viele viele verschiedene Raids.
Selbst nach Monaten ist man immer noch gemütlich ins ICC gegangen, um sein EQ zu verbessern.

Cata - Hyjal + Vashjir als Grundlage zur Vorbereitung auf die 85, Hyjal nach 1 Tag fertig, Vashjir (mein verhasstes Gebiet) war nach 3 Tagen durch. Tiefenheim in 8 Stunden, Uldum an einem Tag, das langweilige Schattenhochland (zu viele gleiche Quests) war nach 2 Tagen durch.
Normale Instanzen war man dann mal hier oder da, später mit entsprechendem EQ in heroische Instanzen + nach Argaloth. Nun habe ich mein persönliches BiS-Gear (349er Schnitt) seit 2 Wochen, da Raids für die Gilde genauso ausfallen wie heroische Instanzen, da diese für den anspruchslosen Spieler zu schwer sind und Cata ist durch.

Auch wenn ihr mich mal wieder dafür steinigen wollt: Cata ist zu schwer. Schwer im Sinne von den Anforderungen. Die heroischen Instanzen sind vergleichbar mit Ulduar HC. Die Raids im normalen Modus weit über dem Niveau von 80% aller Spieler.

Ein großer Spieleranteil wird ausgeschlossen aus dem Spiel, weil es in normalen Instanzen recht bequem ist, aber die heroischen Instanzen selbst nach 50 nhc Instanzen immer noch unschaffbar sind, wenn man nicht gerade mindestens 2-3 wirklich starke Spieler in der Gruppe hat.

Gestern wollten wir dann endlich mal in der Gildengruppe (wir sind ja nur 5) hc Instanzen testen. Ich als DK Tank mit 321er Gear, Palaheal mit 327, 2 Magier mit je 331 und ein Jäger mit 338. Der erste Boss in den Hallen des Ursprungs ist schlichtweg unschaffbar, da der Palaheal, der sonst in der Kombination fast permanent Full Mana ist, schon nach gefühlten 10 Sekunden ansagt, das er nur noch 10% Mana hat und wir schließlich noch beim ersten Versuch der Schalter sterben auf dem Rückweg.
Alle sind voll verzaubert + gesockelt. Jeder weiß, was er zu tun hat und trotzdem reichen die Sachen, denen man NICHT ausweichen kann (1. Sekunde von dem Strahl), um uns runterzuziehen.

Ich muss nicht erwähnen, das wir alleine 2 Versuche bei der ersten Mobgruppe brauchten, da alleine der große Mob uns schon fast alleine tötet (ein zweiter Mob hat schließlich mein Ende besiegelt).

Das macht auf die Weise doch einfach keinen Spaß.

Nachtrag: Alleine die heroischen Instanzen sind für mich vergleichbar wie ein Sindragosa oder Prof im heroischen Modus. Das dann sogar noch als ersten Boss.

Ich fand WotLK deshalb gut, weil es einem erlaubt hat, zu sehen, das es nur an der eigenen Unfähigkeit scheitert, aber nicht durchweg am Equipment in Verbindung mit nicht perfekten Menschen.

Hier reicht ein kleiner Fehler wie 2 Sekunden die Gesichtlosen beim letzten Boss Grim Batol zu ignorieren und der Wipe ist perfekt.


----------



## hyakiss25 (31. Januar 2011)

z.Z ist es echt wenig was Cata mit bringt mal sehen was die Patches noch so für uns bringn


----------



## Keelin20 (31. Januar 2011)

Also ich steh vor dem selben Problem, alles ehrfürchtig, Raidtauglich.
Ich bin auch nur jemand der eben raidet, und dann den Abend vielleicht in Azeroth verbringt. Aber was macht man so?
Ich habe mir viele neue Dinge gesucht.

Ich habe mittlerweile nen kleinen Raidstamm aufgebaut der jeden Freitag die alten BC-Innis macht, dort erfarmen wir uns noch alte Setteile, Erfolge und einfach auch Style-Equips, Killen Illidan, farmen den Phönix und und und.
Unter der Woche mache ich meine Hero jeden Tag und dann versuche ich mir Reittiere zu farmen, TDM, Sethekhallen, Stratholme. Dauert Allgemein auch nur ne Halbe Stunde bis man alles durch hat. Danach farm ich, oder mach Dinge wie eben mir Dinge erfarmen wie die Legendären Items, Donnerzorn oder den die Hand von Ragnaros. Ich setze mir auch persönliche Herausforderungen wie etwa allein durch MC zu gehen als Magier. Teilweise nicht grad leicht. WoW bietet genug um die Zeit auszufüllen die man dem Spiel widmen möchte. Man muss eben nur ein wenig kreativ sein und nicht nur den Content Ende 85 sehen. Allein schon der Gedanke einen Magier mit Donnerzorn zu haben lässt mich ewig durchhalten mir Donnerzorn zu farmen^^

WoW bietet meiner Meinung nach eh sehr viel mehr als irgend ein anderes Spiel.


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Gestern wollten wir dann endlich mal in der Gildengruppe (wir sind ja nur 5) hc Instanzen testen. Ich als DK Tank mit 321er Gear, Palaheal mit 327, 2 Magier mit je 331 und ein Jäger mit 338. Der erste Boss in den Hallen des Ursprungs ist schlichtweg unschaffbar, da der Palaheal, der sonst in der Kombination fast permanent Full Mana ist, schon nach gefühlten 10 Sekunden ansagt, das er nur noch 10% Mana hat und wir schließlich noch beim ersten Versuch der Schalter sterben auf dem Rückweg.
> Alle sind voll verzaubert + gesockelt. Jeder weiß, was er zu tun hat und trotzdem reichen die Sachen, denen man NICHT ausweichen kann (1. Sekunde von dem Strahl), um uns runterzuziehen.
> 
> Ich muss nicht erwähnen, das wir alleine 2 Versuche bei der ersten Mobgruppe brauchten, da alleine der große Mob uns schon fast alleine tötet (ein zweiter Mob hat schließlich mein Ende besiegelt).
> ...



Allein das, was du hier schreibst, ist grober Unfug.

1) DK Tank mit 321er Ausrüstung in ner heroischen Instanz? Sorry, aber dann dürft ihr euch nicht beschweren, wenn er auf die Mütze bekommt. Nicht umsonst hat Blizzard einen internen Ausrüstungscheck auf Itemlevel 329 eingebaut. Der ist zwar leicht zu täuschen (PvP-Zeugs oder Sachen, die net zur Skillung passen, im Inventar haben), aber generell passt das schon. Ich kann ja auch nicht in der Schule in die 7. Klasse gehen, obwohl ich eigentlich gerade mal die 4. Klasse absolviert habe.
2) Halle des Ursprungs ist mit die schwerste Instanz. Ich vermute, ihr habt eine zufällige Instanz gemacht? Selbst schuld. Dann besucht doch eine einfache heroische Instanz zum Start. Da bieten sich bei eurer Kombination doch die Schwarzfelstiefen oder der Thron der Gezeiten an. Viele humanoide (-> vier Mobs kontrollierbar).
3) Blizzard hat das Spiel nicht "schwer" gemacht. Sie haben das Spiel wieder so gestaltet, dass man einen gewissen Willen mitbringen muss, um die herausfordernden Teile des Spiels zu meistern. Ich kann natürlich auch in ne Instanz reingehen, mein Hirn ausschalten und mich dann wundern, wieso nichts klappt... oder halt mal aufpassen. Ihr hattet vier Kontrollmöglichkeiten, d.h. bei vier Mobs -> zweimal Schaf, einmal Eisfalle und zuerst den großen umhauen. Nanu, er hat auf einmal einen Buff auf sich, der ihn schneller zaubern läßt? Ihr habt zwei Magier -> Zauberraub, und gut ist.

Generell ist mal wieder gesagt: in Cataclysm passt es endlich mal wieder. Wer den Willen hat, etwas schaffen zu wollen, der wird es auch. Und zu tun gibt es in Cataclysm auch genug. Man muss nur den Willen haben, sich diese Beschäftigung zu suchen


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

Hm....zählen wir mal was wir auf Höchsstufe in WoW pro Addon "zu tun" hatten (außer jetzt Berufe skillen):

Classic - Level 60; ewig langes, eigentlich sinnloses ja eher sogar stupides Farmen diverserser Resistenzsets und anderer Dinge, Raiden, PvP	(fühlte sich nach mehr an, durch das unsinnige Gefarme, damit man danach sowieso in keine nRaid mitdurfte weil die "Elitegilden" schon viel weiter waren und 95% der restlichen Spieler weiter zurück als man selbst bar in Wahrheit war es nur ein "an das Spiel binden" oder auch Timesink genannt)

BC - Level 70; ewig lange sinnlose Abklapperei diverser Instanzen um den entsprechenden Ruf für den "Heroic-Schlüssel" zu bekommen; HCs, Raiden, PvP

WotLk - Level 80; ewig langes Abklappern der HC-Instanzen um schnell an die Punkte für die Tier-Sets zu kommen und sich für den restlichen Inhalt outzugearen (HCs in 10min, juhu *ironie off*), Raiden, PvP

Cataclysm - Level 85; abklappern der non Heroic Instanzen, Ruferhöhung bei diversen Fraktion um an Raidgear zu kommen; Raiden, PvP

Und? Fällt ein Muster auf? Genauuuuuu....es gab schon "immer" "nichts" "zu tun" außer zu raiden oder PvP zu spielen, wenn man auf dem Höchstlevel war, in BC und Classic wurde das ganze nur durch ewiglange Timesinks verschleiert, die mehr als sinnlos waren und nur die "played" Zeiten erhöht haben. Wer also jetzt jammert, dass es ihm jetzt langweilig wird, hat vom Spiel bisher aber gar nichts mitbekommen. BTW: es gibt immer noch drölfzighundertmillionen anderer Dinge die man in WoW machen kann außer mit seinem Mainchar sinnlos irgendwo rumzugammeln, das Speil besteht zum Glück nicht nur aus High-End Raids und High-End PvP


----------



## Mafiosis (31. Januar 2011)

"Gestern wollten wir dann endlich mal in der Gildengruppe (wir sind ja nur 5) hc Instanzen testen. Ich als DK Tank mit 321er Gear, Palaheal mit 327, 2 Magier mit je 331 und ein Jäger mit 338. Der erste Boss in den Hallen des Ursprungs ist schlichtweg unschaffbar, da der Palaheal, der sonst in der Kombination fast permanent Full Mana ist, schon nach gefühlten 10 Sekunden ansagt, das er nur noch 10% Mana hat und wir schließlich noch beim ersten Versuch der Schalter sterben auf dem Rückweg.
Alle sind voll verzaubert + gesockelt. Jeder weiß, was er zu tun hat und trotzdem reichen die Sachen, denen man NICHT ausweichen kann (1. Sekunde von dem Strahl), um uns runterzuziehen.

Ich muss nicht erwähnen, das wir alleine 2 Versuche bei der ersten Mobgruppe brauchten, da alleine der große Mob uns schon fast alleine tötet (ein zweiter Mob hat schließlich mein Ende besiegelt).

Das macht auf die Weise doch einfach keinen Spaß.

Nachtrag: Alleine die heroischen Instanzen sind für mich vergleichbar wie ein Sindragosa oder Prof im heroischen Modus. Das dann sogar noch als ersten Boss.

Ich fand WotLK deshalb gut, weil es einem erlaubt hat, zu sehen, das es nur an der eigenen Unfähigkeit scheitert, aber nicht durchweg am Equipment in Verbindung mit nicht perfekten Menschen."

Also ich bekomme echt das kalte kotzen wenn ich sowas lese... da läuft ne Gruppe in eine hero, wobei weder der Tank noch der Heal die Item-Stufe von 329 haben und beschweren sich das es UNSCHAFFBAR wäre... Stattet euch doch wenigstens so aus, das ihr die vorgesehene MINDEST-Anforderung erfüllt


----------



## Bergerdos (31. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich fange mal bei den einzelnen Questbereichen an:



Bis hier stimme ich Dir zu, die Gebiete sind schnell durch und dann hat man sie auch wirklich durch, alsonicht einen Grund nochmal zurückzukommen.



Aranamun schrieb:


> Ein großer Spieleranteil wird ausgeschlossen aus dem Spiel, weil es in normalen Instanzen recht bequem ist, aber die heroischen Instanzen selbst nach 50 nhc Instanzen immer noch unschaffbar sind, wenn man nicht gerade mindestens 2-3 wirklich starke Spieler in der Gruppe hat.



Unschaffbar bedeutet bei Dir was ?
Dass Bosstaktiken grundsätzlich ignoriert werden sollten und man trotzdem durchkommt ?
Dass eine Instanz nicht mehr als einen Wipe verursachen darf weil sonst die ersten Spieler heulend wegrennen ?
Nach 50 NH-Inis sollte jeder einen Itemschnitt von ca. 340 haben und da sind die Herosso dass man sich konzentrieren muß, aber nicht wirklich schwer.



Aranamun schrieb:


> Gestern wollten wir dann endlich mal in der Gildengruppe (wir sind ja nur 5) hc Instanzen testen. Ich als DK Tank mit 321er Gear, Palaheal mit 327, 2 Magier mit je 331 und ein Jäger mit 338. Der erste Boss in den Hallen des Ursprungs ist schlichtweg unschaffbar, da der Palaheal, der sonst in der Kombination fast permanent Full Mana ist, schon nach gefühlten 10 Sekunden ansagt, das er nur noch 10% Mana hat und wir schließlich noch beim ersten Versuch der Schalter sterben auf dem Rückweg.
> Alle sind voll verzaubert + gesockelt. Jeder weiß, was er zu tun hat und trotzdem reichen die Sachen, denen man NICHT ausweichen kann (1. Sekunde von dem Strahl), um uns runterzuziehen.



WotLK war in der Hinsicht auch nicht anders. Hast Du mal versucht Turm Hero mit 150er Equip zu tanken wenn der Heiler 170er Equip hat ? Genau, da haut Dich auch die erste Mobgruppe aus den Latschen.
Das ist so als wenn Du Dich beschwerst dass Du als 80er im Schattenhochland dauernd von den Mobs gekillt wirst.
Der Dungeonbrowser erwartet für eine Hero ein Mindestequip von 329 und das nicht umsonst. 329 ist die unterste Grenze die die Leute haben sollten um da überleben zu können und Du gibst Blizzard die Schuld wenn Du diese Mindestvoraussetzungen ignorierst. Mein DK hat jetzt schon einen Itemschnitt von 319 und der ist noch lvl 84 und hat erst im Schattenhochland angefangen, da frage ich mich wie Du auf 85 nur 321 hast ? Was hast Du denn mit den Questbelohnungen gemacht ?




Aranamun schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Alleine die heroischen Instanzen sind für mich vergleichbar wie ein Sindragosa oder Prof im heroischen Modus. Das dann sogar noch als ersten Boss.
> 
> Ich fand WotLK deshalb gut, weil es einem erlaubt hat, zu sehen, das es nur an der eigenen Unfähigkeit scheitert, aber nicht durchweg am Equipment in Verbindung mit nicht perfekten Menschen.
> 
> Hier reicht ein kleiner Fehler wie 2 Sekunden die Gesichtlosen beim letzten Boss Grim Batol zu ignorieren und der Wipe ist perfekt.


Genau aus diesem Grund steht da "Heroischer Modus", das soll bedeuten dass es schwerer ist.
Wenn Du die Gesichtslosen ignorieren könntest und den Boss trotzdem schaffst - wozu soll Blizzard sich die Mühe machen und einen Gesichtslosen kommen lassen ?
Ich hab den Prof. im Heroischen Modus nie gesehen, aber ich fand ihn im Normalmode schon schwerer als die jetzigen Hero-Bosse. 
Die Heros sind so wie sie jetzt sind genau richtig, wenn alle das richtige Equip haben - und das bekommt man in den Nonheros - dann sind sie anspruchsvoll aber auch mit einer nicht aufeinander eingespielten Gruppe zu schaffen.


----------



## Technocrat (31. Januar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Es ist mir letzterzeit aufgefallen das man nur noch Arena und Raiden gehn kann und einmal pro tag hero ini durchfarmen für die Punkte.
> Ich weiss schon garnicht mehr was ich machen soll in Cataclysm was für mich nützlich sein könnte.


Du hast das grundsätzliche Prinzip eines MMORPGs nicht verstanden. Schlage vor, Du spielst etwas grundsätzlich anderes, won nur Dinge drin sind, die für Deine Spielfigur nützlich sind.


----------



## Margo da Vos (31. Januar 2011)

Auf den nächsten Content-Patch warten und derweil viel Blödsinn im Spiel machen


----------



## Kotnik (31. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich fange mal bei den einzelnen Questbereichen an:
> 
> *Classic - Nicht vergleichbar, da kein Addon, sondern Hauptspiel*



Häh? Das musst du mir schon genauer erklären, warum man ein Hauptspiel nicht mit einem Addon vergleichen kann.....




Aranamun schrieb:


> WotLK - Der Weg zum ersten 80er. Alleine die boreanische Tundra + die Drachenöde haben mich knappe 3 Wochen gebunden, später dann die Grizzlyhügel und ein wenig Fjord bis 80, dann stundenlanges Rumtollen in den Sturmgipfeln und nochmal 2 Tage in der Eiskrone. Später gab es immer noch zig Quests bis zum MdL bis endlich alles fertig war.
> Selbst danach gab es noch das Argentumturnier und eben die Instanzen, später heroischen Instanzen und dann viele viele verschiedene Raids.
> Selbst nach Monaten ist man immer noch gemütlich ins ICC gegangen, um sein EQ zu verbessern.



Entschuldige, dass ich an dieser STelle etwas lachen musste. Ja gut, klar, ohne goldene Items und so weiter war das Questen auf 80 schon eine längere Angelegenheit. Aber es ist doch die Frage wie schön es war. Gut, das ist subjektiv, aber ich messe es für mich daran, wie wiederholbar es ist und ich muss sagen, dass ich immernoch in der Scherbenwelt questen kann, aber NOrthrend einfach nur ein Twinkkiller für mich ist. Ich fands schon beim ersten Mal gruselig, inkohärent und nervig. Dieser ganze Kontinent ist ein heterogenes Gestopsel aus verschiedensten Storylines die lustig nebeneinander her leben, ohne mit einander zu tun zu haben. Dazu steht an jeder Ecke der Lichking und brüllt rum: "Ich KÖNNTE dich jetzt töten, aber noch nicht! Erst wenn du all meine Untergebenen getötet hast, DANN bequeme ich mal dazu, dich zu onehitten!" Erbärmlich wie sehr ein Endboss demontiert werden kann. Als ich vor ihm stand, dachte ich mir nur noch ähnliche Dinge wie Barlow ("Das ist für HDZ4, kennst mich noch?"), aber ein episches Gefühl wollte nicht so recht aufkommen. 

Zum Argentumturnier möchte ich nichts sagen. Das war so ziemlich der erbärmlicvshte Fehlschlag in der langen geschichte von WoW. Weder die instanz noch der Raid noch die Quests waren auch nur im entferntesten interessant oder spannend oder irgendwas. Und Lanzenreiten..naja, da war nur der Gipfel der Fahrzeug-Idiotie in WotLK.

DIe Instanzen auf nromal waren ein Witz, auf heroisch auch (und NEIN, nciht erst mit T10, bereits mit blau/T7 waren sie einfach nur lächerlich)

Und zum Thema "viele verschiedene Raids":
Also fangen wir doch mal an: 
NAxx. Klar, an sich geil, aber letztlich nichts neues. Also für die meisten spieler, mich auch, schon, aber die KReativität ist nun mal nicht gegeben, sich selbst kopieren ist und bleibt unkreativ. Gz Blizzard so habt ihr euch echt viel Arbeit erspart. NAxx reloaded war zudem einfach schon mal ein Ausblick was passiert, wenn man Raids sowohl als 10er als auch als 25er zur Verfügung stellt. Nämlich, dass der 25er im Prinzip leichter wird, weil die Taktik das gleiche wie im 10er ist, nur das 15 Leute zu viel rumstehen. Folglich sind im 25er in Naxx alle schreiend auf den Boss zugerannt, der folglich die Waffen streckte, weil die Mechaniken nur noch ein Witz waren. Einzige Ausnahmen: Thaddius und Heigan. Immer wieder unterhaltsam (und ärgerlich) wie farbenblind und lernresistent Menschen bei Thaddius sein können....
Gut, Sartharion: Das is kein Raid, das ist ein vulkanisches Drecksloch mit nem Drachen drin. Warum der da ist, weiß auch kein Mensch, naja, man haut ihn halt mal um. Auch dieser Boss war bereits zu T7 Zeiten ein Witz und die Idee mit den einstellbaren HMs..naja, nett gemeint, aber irgendwie auch albern. 
Malycgos: Nuja, mal wieder ein Drache, dieses Mal ohne Trash und in der letzten Phase auch noch mit nervigem Fahrzeugkampf. Wow, toller Raid, hat sicher lange gedauert, den zu entwerfen....oO
Reine Funktion von Equip. Insofern nicht der Rede wert.
Ulduar: An sich eine geile Raidinstanz, aber erstens wieder mit nervigem Fahrzeugkampf. (Warum kann man dieses Getue nicht optional machen. Wer drauf steht, kann den Fahrzeugboss machen, der Rest raidet normal mit den Fähigkeiten ihrer KLASSEN)
Außerdem war es nunmal der EINZIGE Raid in diesem gesamten Tier. Wer raidet, geht Ulduar. Punkt. Was für eine ... Auswahl..

Dann PdK. Nein dazu will ich nichts sagen. Nuff said. 

ICC. Ja, an sich auch das ein guter Raid, schicke Ideen, aber mal wieder: Der einzige Raid in diesem Tier. ööööööööde. Warum ist man nach MOnaten noch nach ICC? Weil es keine Alternativen gab! Ja auch hier gilt: alternativlos!
Aus purer Langeweile und weil man eben irgendwas raiden wollte, ist man da rein.

Durch die Lootpolitik waren die vorherigen Tiers völlig uninteressant, weil man durch lächerliche Heroinis ja schon T9 bekam. Also blieb NUR und auschschließlich ICC. 
Hallion..naja, Lückenfüller, keine ERwähnung wert.

Wo genau waren denn da die vielen vielen Raids?
Klar, auf den erste Blick sind das cshon ein paar, aber durch die Tatsache, dass die vorherigen immer sofort entwertet wurden, am schlimmsten zu T10 Zeiten (Hero instanzen mit T9-Loot, also 232), gab es immer nur ein sinnvolles Raidtier und das bestand leider oft nur aus EINEM Raid. Das kann doch kein erfüllender Content sein. Und die Heros hat man ahlt gemacht als notwendiges Übel, aber Spaß war was anderes....





Aranamun schrieb:


> Cata - Hyjal + Vashjir als Grundlage zur Vorbereitung auf die 85, Hyjal nach 1 Tag fertig, Vashjir (mein verhasstes Gebiet) war nach 3 Tagen durch. Tiefenheim in 8 Stunden, Uldum an einem Tag, das langweilige Schattenhochland (zu viele gleiche Quests) war nach 2 Tagen durch.
> Normale Instanzen war man dann mal hier oder da, später mit entsprechendem EQ in heroische Instanzen + nach Argaloth. Nun habe ich mein persönliches BiS-Gear (349er Schnitt) seit 2 Wochen, da Raids für die Gilde genauso ausfallen wie heroische Instanzen, da diese für den anspruchslosen Spieler zu schwer sind und Cata ist durch.
> Auch wenn ihr mich mal wieder dafür steinigen wollt: Cata ist zu schwer. Schwer im Sinne von den Anforderungen. Die heroischen Instanzen sind vergleichbar mit Ulduar HC. Die Raids im normalen Modus weit über dem Niveau von 80% aller Spieler.
> Ein großer Spieleranteil wird ausgeschlossen aus dem Spiel, weil es in normalen Instanzen recht bequem ist, aber die heroischen Instanzen selbst nach 50 nhc Instanzen immer noch unschaffbar sind, wenn man nicht gerade mindestens 2-3 wirklich starke Spieler in der Gruppe hat.




Also, was stimmt, ist dass das Leveln schnell ging, Ja, zu schnell. aber mei, sind halt nur 5 level^^
Die Gebiete sind aber 100mal besser designt in Sachen Questprogression als der hingekleckerte Elendshaufen da in Northrend. Man wird sinnvoll durchgeführt und kann Gebite gut durchmachen, ohne an 17 Questhubs gleichzeitig ein paar Quests zu machen und ständig hin und her geschickt zu werden wie ein Idiot. 

Aber gut, kommen wir zum eigentlichen:
Heroics in Cata sind vergleichbar mit Ulduar HC? LOL
Sorry, aber ne, wirklcih einfach neee..

Die meisten Heroics in Cata sind nach einer Eingewöhnungsphase echt machbar. Sie sind nur dann unschaffbar, wenn Generation Lichking am Drücker ist, die als Antwort auf schwere Trashpacks nicht etwa CC andachte, sondern nur überlegte, wie man an besseres Equip rankommen könnte, um die Mechaniken zu ignorieren. Outgearing statt Outsmarting....
Es gibt ein zwei Instanzen, bei denen es BLizz etwas zu gut gemeint hat mit der Schwierigkeit, bzw dem Nervpotential. Grim Batol ist so ein Fall. Die ersten drei Bosse nervenmich hauptsächlich, schaffbar aber echt nervig. Ansonsten vielleicht noch der Steinerne Kern, aber sonst fällt mir keine Instanz ein, die wirklich sackschwer ist, wenn man sie ein paar mal gemacht hat und die Taktiken im Kopf hat.
Sag mir bitte, welche Instanz speziell du zu schwer findest und warum, es würe mich echt interessieren. 
Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber du bist in deinen Aussagen leider ein typsicher Vertreter der GEneration Lichking und du kannst nicht mal was für deine Sichtweise. In WotLK wurde dir ja vermittelt, Hero instanzen sind ohne Taktik und Absprache schaffbar und ey lol, länge als 30 MInuten in ner instanz? NERF!
DIe Antwort auf haarige Situatonen war niemals Skill, anstrengung oder Absprache sondern immer EQUIP, EQUIP, und nochmals EQUIP. SOlange, bis Scahden und HP und HPS alles glattgebügelt hatten. 




Aranamun schrieb:


> Gestern wollten wir dann endlich mal in der Gildengruppe (wir sind ja nur 5) hc Instanzen testen. Ich als DK Tank mit *321er Gear*, Palaheal mit* 327,* 2 Magier mit je 331 und ein Jäger mit 338. Der erste Boss in den Hallen des Ursprungs ist schlichtweg unschaffbar, da der Palaheal, der sonst in der Kombination fast permanent Full Mana ist, schon nach gefühlten 10 Sekunden ansagt, das er nur noch 10% Mana hat und wir schließlich noch beim ersten Versuch der Schalter sterben auf dem Rückweg.
> Alle sind voll verzaubert + gesockelt. Jeder weiß, was er zu tun hat und trotzdem reichen die Sachen, denen man NICHT ausweichen kann (1. Sekunde von dem Strahl), um uns runterzuziehen.
> Ich muss nicht erwähnen, das wir alleine 2 Versuche bei der ersten Mobgruppe brauchten, da alleine der große Mob uns schon fast alleine tötet (ein zweiter Mob hat schließlich mein Ende besiegelt).
> Das macht auf die Weise doch einfach keinen Spaß.
> ...




Du gibst die einfach die Antwort selbst.
Als Tank mit 321er Gear hab ich in Heros nix zu suchen, simple as that.
Warum denkst du denn, gibts diese Grenze fürn Dungeonfinder? Die ist nicht ohne Grund, weil es mit so gammeligem Gear einfahc nciht schaffbar ist. Klar, in Wotlk konntest du mit blauem gammelgear und grünem Müll ne Hero halb im Schlaf machen. Aber so läuft das halt nicht. Wenn du 321er gear hast, dann hast du in den normalen Instanzen echt noch ne Menge Arbeit vor dir. Geht doch erstmal HdU normal...oO
Ich verstehe nicht, wie man mit Gammelgear in eine Hero rennt, die sicher nicht zu den leichtesten gehört und sich dann wunder, wenn einen der Torwächter (ja das is mit Recht ein Gatekeeper-Boss) rausschmeißt. 
Mein DK-Tank hat ~326 und ich trau mich noch nicht in Heros. Warum auch? ich hab noch Loot aus normalen Inis zu holen und dann reden wir ncohmal drüber^^.
Deine Schlussfolgerung, dass der Boss unschaffbar ist, weil ihr mit unterirdieschem Equip und wahrscheinlich auch noch verbesserbarer Taktik reingerannt seid, ist, du entschuldigst, lächerlich. 

Und genau DAS ist die GEisteshaltung, die WotlK-Spieler gelernt haben. Wenn man etwas nicvht schafft, dann ist der Content schuld und nicht etwa man selbst. Fordert nicht, dass der Content auf euer niedriges Niveau kommt, sondern erhebt euch und steigert euer Niveau!
Und mit deinem main mit ~349er Equipment...willst du mir aber nicht erzählen, dass Heros immer noch unschaffbar sind oder?
Bitte sage mir nicht, dass du einer der SPieler bist, die, um Content zu schaffen, Equipment brauchen und fordern, das dem Loot dieses contents überlegen ist oder?
So Leute die zu ICC-Zeiten für ICC10-normal Equipment aus ICC25 vorausgesetzt haben. Könnte am ENde ja eng werden....IGITT! Anstrengung!


Ehm, entschuldige, aber wenn man eine Bossmechanik ignoriert, dann hat mans nicht besser verdient als zu wipen..oO
Warum genau, erkläre mir das, möchtest du UNBEDINGT die GEsichtslosen ignorieren? Wo ist da der Sinn? Warum beschwerst du dich über eine nicht all zu schwere Bosstaktik, nämlich einmal das Ziel zu wechseln und ein Add uU zu verlangsamen um es zu töten.

Meine Güte, was wollt ihr denn noch? Wieder so tank&spank bosse mit fähigkeiten, die keinen interessieren? ist es das was du willst? ooO

Der Ausdruck WotLK-Crybaby trifft auf dich leider zu, tut mir leid. Und du kannst nicht mal so viel dafür.



Edit: zum Thema Bosse und Heromodus. Es ist nunmal so, dass zB in ICC nicht etwa der Normalmodus normal war und hero schwer, sondern es war eher so, dass der normalmodus der TRainingsmodus war und Hero dann ein Modus, wie ein Raid abzulaufen hat, nämlich teils knüppelhart und mit der Anforderung, aufmerksam zu sein.

Es gab Zeiten, da gab es keine Hardmodes, da war ein Boss schwer und aus.
Ich hab erst zu BC angefangen, daher kann ich zu Classic nichts sagen, aber mich gruselts bei der Vorstellung, es hätte einen "normalen" Modus von Lady Vashj gegeben. Denn der Kampf in seiner damaligen Form war nach ICC-Maßstäben hero. Weil schwer und Fehler wurden nicht verziehen. MEchaniken wie der Splitter, der weitergeworfen werden musste, hätte doch in der ICC den "Normal"Modus völlig gesprengt. 
Und dennoch war der Content seinerzeit schaffbar, einfach weil man keinen Gimpelmodus hatte. Man musste sich strekcen, um das Niveau des Bosses einzuholen und fertig.

Du hast völlig aus dem Blick verloren, was heroiusch heißt. Heroisch heißt nicht einfach "besserer Loot" und "ÄPIXXXXX", sondern Herausforderung und Mühen.
Ich wünsche dir zu deinem BEsten, dass du zu Zeiten von BC oder Classic hättest spielen können, dann hättest du eine etwas andere Perspektive auf das Ganze...


----------



## Progamer13332 (31. Januar 2011)

außer bockschweren raids gibts nix mehr, wir haben jetzt 2 hms down und mir kommts so vor als wenn wir noch mindesten 3monate weiter progress raiden müssen bis mal alles clear is


----------



## Kotnik (31. Januar 2011)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> außer bockschweren raids gibts nix mehr, wir haben jetzt 2 hms down und mir kommts so vor als wenn wir noch mindesten 3monate weiter progress raiden müssen bis mal alles clear is



OMG, noch drei monate? Ihr armen Hascherl. Was soll man nur tun, wenn ma nicht alles nach drei Wochen down hat? GENAU, SChreien wir doch alle im chor mal NEEEERF!
Um dann zu jammern, dass man nix zu tun hat..


Aber mal BTT:

Ich kann den TE insofern verstehen, dass es in der Spielwelt echt relativ wenig interessantes zu tun gibt.

Klar, man hat einiges zu tun, man questet alles mal durch, man farmt Ruf, man bringt Berufe hoch etc etc.#

Aber: Was mir fehlt, sind ebenfalls epische Questreihen und WIRKLICHE Gruppenquests.

Ws mir etwa vorschwebt sind so 5er-Gruppenquests wie in Nethersturm, bei der man am ENde im NOrdwesten diesesn gigantischen Eredar umgeholzt hat. Das war mal ne Gruppenquest.

Oder eben so QUestreihen für die Raids. Prequests..uhhhh, ganzs chlimm ich weiß, ne Quest machen, bevor man in nen Raid darf.

Kara-PRe war ne geile Sache.
Champion der Naaru war auch schick. All das waren Elemente, die die Spielwelt interessant und als GRUPPE erlebbar gemacht haben. Was nun bleibt sind Dailies und Rumfarmen.
Die Spielwelt ist nach dem MEister der Lehren erfolg tot. 
Gruppenquests? FEhlanzeige...


----------



## onkeltim (31. Januar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Ihr rast durch den Content, gebt euch allen freiwillig dieser "Gogo"-Rush-Mentalität hin, und die Schuld liegt beim Spiel, bzw. den Entwicklern?
> 
> Ihr entscheidet, wie schnell ihr auf 85 levelt.
> Ihr entscheidet, wie schnell ihr und oft ihr Instanzen besucht.
> ...



Danke - du bringst es auf den Punkt.....


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Gruppenquests? FEhlanzeige...



Nur mal am Rande, deine 2 Posts von eben widersprechen sich ein wenig^^. Denn einerseits findest du gut, wie die Queststruktur in den neuen Cata Gebieten aufgebaut ist (das ist so dank Phasing)., anderseits möchtest du aber mehr Gruppenquests, was nicht möglich ist, ebenso dank Phasing. Eine sich verändernde Welt mit sichtbaren Auswirkungen deines Schaffens und eine Welt mit Gruppenquests, widersprechen sich nun mal, eben dank Phasing...es gibt entweder ...oder, beides geht mit dem aktuellen System einfach nicht (siehe Eiskrone Gruppenquests ca. 2 Monate nach WotLk Release^^). Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, zumindest dem ersten deiner 2 Posts


----------



## Kotnik (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande, deine 2 Posts von eben widersprechen sich ein wenig^^. Denn einerseits findest du gut, wie die Queststruktur in den neuen Cata Gebieten aufgebaut ist (das ist so dank Phasing)., anderseits möchtest du aber mehr Gruppenquests, was nicht möglich ist, ebenso dank Phasing. Eine sich verändernde Welt mit sichtbaren Auswirkungen deines Schaffens und eine Welt mit Gruppenquests, widersprechen sich nun mal, eben dank Phasing...es gibt entweder ...oder, beides geht mit dem aktuellen System einfach nicht (siehe Eiskrone Gruppenquests ca. 2 Monate nach WotLk Release^^). Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, zumindest dem ersten deiner 2 Posts



Ich glaube, dann habe ich mich entweder missverständlich ausgedrückt, oder du hast nicht genau gelesen

Die Quest-PROGRESSION gefällt mir, also wie man durch die GEbiete geleitet wird. Also dass es Questhubs gibt, die man wirkich durch hat, bevor man schon wieder weitergeschickt wird.

Dass ich gerne mehr Gruppenquests hätte, zB wenn man das Gebiet durch hat, ist was adneres.

Das widersprich sich ja auch nciht. Wenn man zB einführen würde, dass jeder der ein Gebiet durhc hat, einen neuen Questhub sieht und dort dann eine Questreihe startet, dann macht man diese been mit denen, die ebenfalls das Gebiet durchhaben und auf dem selben Phasingstand sind. Dann zieht man gemeinsam los und macht eine 5er-Gruppenquestreihe. Fänd ich ne schöne Idee. Sozusagen als epischer Höhepunkt eines Gebietss, den man atm leider oft alleine erlebt.

Deswegen darf ich aber die Questführung gut finden..


----------



## Super PePe (31. Januar 2011)

Ich erwarte auch von einem guten Dealer nicht den nächsten Contentschuss 4 Monate nach der ersten Releasespritze. Klar wurde mir gesagt ich soll mir nicht gleich alles drücken aber ich bin nunmal kein Genussmensch und dann muss fix neuer Stoff her. Am liebsten gleich so Stoff wie Deathwingpurpleinstant, für meinen goldenen Content Schuss. Ich bin schon so durch das ich mir zwar nicht Vorschreiben lassen will wie und was ich wann und wo spiele, aber man sollte mir schon vorgeben was ich mit meiner Zeit anfangen kann (so epische Questdinger am besten mit Guide), da ich mich einfach nicht im Griff habe.


----------



## schwarza (31. Januar 2011)

Hm, also erstmal kommt 4.0.6, wo die meisten Klassen gebufft werden.
Der wird dann ausgewertet und es kommt meines Erachtens dann nochmal nen 4.0.7/8/9 mit Nerfs der Raidinstanzen, da die HMs aktuell doch sehr schwer sind.
Das ist keine Bewertung aber es wird so kommen.

Aber ich sehe Cata aktuell auch als sehr langweilig an, weiß nicht warum, aber WotLK - was bei weitem nicht top war - war doch irgendwie spannender. 
-Man konnte mal schnell durch PDK rennen
-Tausendwinter war ganz witzig
-Ulduar aus meiner Sicht top Design, aktivierbare HM während des Kampfes, unzählige Erfolge....
-ICC - jaja zu lang aktiver Raid - aber einer der besten Inis, eben nur ausgelutscht
-Argentum ok extrem nervig, aber man hatte was zu tun
-alternative Dailys für andere Fraktionen
-Onyxia, Malygos, Obsi, Naxx um mal kurz reinzugehen, Erfolge, Mounts abzuholen
-Inis waren zwar zu leicht, aber man konnte zeitlich das Ganze einplanen (heute mußt dir 2 Stunden Zeit einplanen, geht oft auch schneller, aber oft auch sehr lange)
-PVP war ok (vor 4.0.1) und man konnte am WE mal 2-3 Stunden BGs machen ohne sich aufzuregen
-....

WotLK war halt ein fertiges Addons mit vollem Content, wenn auch nicht Super, aber doch sehr gut.

Jetzt zu Cata:
-Die 3 Raidinstanzen sind ok, die Bosse ganz witzig, Schwierigkeit auf normal in Ordnung mit entsprechendem Gear (sind halt viele Bosse die Fehler nicht verzeihen)
-Hero Inis ok; schwer ist in Ordnung, aber den Trash hätten sie in einigen doch etwas leichter machen können, dafür die Bosse noch etwas härter - oft ist es der Trash der ewig aufhält
-Das Setting find ich persönlich enttäuschend; Vashir war ein Experiment, wer geht da aber gern hin; Hyal ganz ok; Tiefenheim schwach man eilt von Quest zu Quest und gut ist; Schattenhochland, naja (im Vergleich zu Eiskrone und Sturmgipfel doch etwas schwach); Uldum das einzig wirklich gelungende Gebiet
-Tol Barad totaler "Fail" und Blizz verschlimmbessert es nur, anstatt es komplett umzubauen
-die neuen PVP-Gebiete (Gilneas, Zwillingsgipfel) sind ok aber auch nix neues, Arathi ist deutlich besser, Kriegshymnenschlucht gleichwertig
-PVP allgemein, geht so hoffe mit 4.0.6 wird das Ganze besser, aber ich fürchte nicht
-Archäologie ist fürn Popo, sinnloses Gefarme und Items sind naja und wirklich reine Glückssache

Grad an Archäologie kann man sehr gut sehen, was Blizz falsch gemacht hat. Es ist langweilig, es bringt so gut wie nix (paar Mounts, Epics wenn man sehr viel Glück hat, einige nette Spielereien) und ist wirklich total herzlos umgesetzt. Da hätte man weltübergreifend tolle lange Questreihen einbauen können, mit Besuchen von alten Instanzen, von mir aus auch Raids, guten Storylines usw... Ne man kriegt ne Schaufel und fliegt in der Gegend rum und das wars.
Nicht falsch verstehen, das Addon ist in Ordnung, aber es ist nicht das was ich mehr erhofft hatte, auf der einen Seite künstlich schwere heroic Inis auf der anderen Seite sinnloses Gefarme (siehe auch Tol Barad Dailys).

Abschließend vergleiche ich auch immer gern das Setting, das Design und solche Dinge miteinander. Und da hat meines Erachtens Cata kein Eigenes. Es ist an die alte Welt rangeklatscht und muß eben da reinpassen. Selbst in Tiefenheim mit diesen Blautönen haut es mich nicht weg, sogar eher schwach, Vashir ist ok aber wie oben erwähnt, seit dem Questen war ich da nicht mehr drin. BC war da halt einfach top, mit diesem 70er-Jahre Retrostyle, das hatte so nen richtig coolen Stil und machte einfach Spaß, auf der anderen Seite hat man dann auch nen Gebiet wie Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und Nagrand gehabt, die wieder eine ganz andere Stimmung verbreiten. In den neuen Gebieten fehlt mir einfach das Besondere, das Epische die Unterscheidung zum Vorherigen.
Das macht aus meiner Sicht viel aus, sehr viel unterbewußt, aber da noch wenig Content da ist macht das aktuell noch viel an der Bewertung aus.

Es bietet einfach nix richtig Neues und hat meines Erachtens noch keine richtig eigenen Stempel, den es uns aufdrückt
Was ist Cata jetzt, Deathwing na toll und dann...


----------



## Keelin20 (31. Januar 2011)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Du hast völlig aus dem Blick verloren, was heroiusch heißt. Heroisch heißt nicht einfach "besserer Loot" und "ÄPIXXXXX", sondern Herausforderung und Mühen.
> Ich wünsche dir zu deinem BEsten, dass du zu Zeiten von BC oder Classic hättest spielen können, dann hättest du eine etwas andere Perspektive auf das Ganze...



Wie kann man soviel dazu schreiben ? Aber du hast mit jedem Wort recht was du schreibst.
Ich gehöre auch zur BC-Generation und kann dir nur zustimmen, dass viele die aus der Lichking-Generation kommen mit dieser Einstellung die sie haben in BC nichtmal über den ersten 25er gekommen wären.
Ich muss etz direkt überlegen, der erste 25er müsste evtl Gruul gewesen sein. Jaja, Gruul und sein Vorboss  Oder Maggi und die Schalter^^ Oder wie von dir schon erwähnt Vash und ihr komisches Ding da zum rumwerfen um den Schild zu brechen, und dann die Bosse in BT, Siedeblut, Sharraz, Illidan ... hach das waren halt noch Bosskämpfe damals. 

Da konnte man noch die gute von den schlechten Unterscheiden. Dann kam WotlK und alle Mühe, alles Können war wie weggeblasen. Ich hab damals Sunwell clear gehabt, aber nach WotlK verging mir ab lvl 80 sofort die Lust. Denn auf einmal rannten soviele mit Top-Equip rum, für welches man in BC z.b. Wochen oder Monate gebraucht hätte. Nachdem ich 3x Ulduar war und mit Leuten unterwegs war die kaum Skill hatten, hab ich meinen Acc bis zum erscheinen von Cata auf Eis gelegt. Schon der Weg von 70 auf 80 war eine Qual. Alle Gebiete ausser das Sholazarbecken haben mich so tierisch genervt dass ich schon während des Levelns die Lust immer mehr verlor. Nach Ulduar was dann ganz vorbei.

Mit Cata hat dann des Leveln wieder Spass gemacht, die neuen Gebiete ergänzten sich hervorragend und waren auch sehr gut designt. Und jedes hat seine Geschichte welche man verfolgt. All das wurde super gemacht. Und wie gesagt, man kann Cata jederzeit genießen, man muss sich halt einfach mal von folgendem Gedanken lösen "EQUIP EQUIP EQUIP" der treibt einen nämlich in die Langweile.
Wenn man nix zu tun hat, farmt man Donnerzorn. Macht die alten Heros als Erfolge, farmt was für Twinkberufe, 

Ich versteh das gar nicht wie manche sich da so langweilen können. *Vielleicht langweilt sich nur die Generation die 10 Stunden pro Tag vorm PC verbringen.* Denn ich langweile mich in den 4 Stunden die ich nach meinem Feierabend noch spiele nicht....


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

schwarza schrieb:


> Hm, also erstmal kommt 4.0.6, wo die meisten Klassen gebufft werden.
> Der wird dann ausgewertet und es kommt meines Erachtens dann nochmal nen 4.0.7/8/9 mit Nerfs der Raidinstanzen, da die HMs aktuell doch sehr schwer sind.
> Das ist keine Bewertung aber es wird so kommen.
> 
> ...



Hm...du vergleichst hier gerade Äpfel mit Birnen

Raids 1 Monat nach WotLk Veröffentlichung:
Naxxramas, Malygos, Sartharion (dein erwähntes PDK, kam mit dem 2. Inhaltspatch mehr als ein halbes Jahr nach Release, Ulduar mit dem ersten Contentpatch ca. 3-4 Monate nach Release, ICC mehr als ein Jahr nach Release, alles was nicht zum Vergleichszeitpunkt, also 1,5 Monate nach Release im Spiel war hab ich dir mal fett markiert)...Tausenwinter war übrigens am Anfang von WotLk auch totaler Mist, ähnlich Tol Barad jetzt, hat ewig gedauert das auch nur annähernd zu balancen und als spannend hinzukriegen

Alles in allem 14(?) Raidbosse, bei Cata sind's 12 (13 wenn man Sinestra dazuzählt, die wohl nur 5% der Bevölkerung von Azeroth je zu Gesicht bekommen werden, zumindest in diesem Tier)


und den Fun-Beruf Archäologie an dem Punkt "bringt sogut wie nix, außer Mounts und Pets" festzumachen finde ich auch ganz witzig...es war nie beabsichtigt (außer zu der Zeit als der Pfad der Titanen in der Planung noch vorkam), dass der Beruf "etwas bringt" was wirklich einen Vorteil verschafft, der wurde für Geschichtsinteressierte eingeführt, als kleiner Zeitvertreib zwischendurch


----------



## Windelwilli (31. Januar 2011)

schwarza schrieb:


> *viel Text*



Schön geschrieben und kann ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. Januar 2011)

Also nun auch meinen Senf dazu.

Ich hab mit WoW kurz nach Ulduar Einführung bis vor kurzem ausgesetzt, u.a. auch weil mein Rechner hops ging.

Hab mir vor kurzem nen neuen "High-End" Rechner gekauft (nee nicht nur für WoW) und mir dann auch voller Vorfreude Cata geholt.


Meine Meinung dazu:

Die neuen Gebiete sind nach meinen Geschmack unterschiedlich: Vash´jir finde ich wirklich nervig und hässlich wie die Nacht - die Farben machen einfach nur Augenkrebs
Hyjal - naja, nichts besonderes....keine speziellen Merkamle verglichen mit anderen Gebieten
Tiefenheim - bissl düster, aber das Design gefällt mir schon
Uldum - find ich klasse, nur viel zu kurz
Schattenhochland - naja, wieder nichts wirklich tolles, auch nicht meins

Das ist aber halt Geschmacksache - Nordrend hat mir da viel mehr gefallen, war irgendwie stimmiger


Zu den Quests und der Levelphase:

Man bestimmt wie schnell man levelt? Naja, dem kann ich nur sehr bedingt zustimmen....ja, man kann Pausen machen, aber warum sollte man? Ich les doch auch kein Buch und 1 Kapitel vor Schluss wart ich ein paar
Tage damit ich mehr davon habe????

Ich hab mich echt nicht angestrengt, ich hab nicht gegrindet, ich hab während der Levelphase bis auf die Kochdaily keine einzige Daily gemacht und ich hab KEINE einzige Insanz von innen gesehen.

Ich hab mit Naxx und Maly-Gear in Vash´jir angefangen, danach bin ich aber noch Hyal gegangen! (wäre ich gleich weiter nach Tiefenheim wäre es sicher noch schneller gewesen)..eben alle Gebiete der
Reihe nach durch und dort gemütlich alle verfügbaren Qs gemacht - nicht nur bis zum Erfolg, sondern wirklich ALLE Qs (und das sind manchmal noch einige mehr als für Erfolg nötig).

Ich hab dabei so ziemlich alle Questtexte durchgelesen - also nicht nur Q-Geber anklicken,Q annehmen innerhalb 1sek, zum Ziel fliegen, wie ein Geier runterstürzen und tun was verlangt wird und sofort wieder
zurück, usw.


Trotzdem hab ich verdammt kurz dafür gebraucht! Ich kann nicht mehr sagen wielang (in Std/Tage), noch hab ichs im Kopf wielang ich dafür in WotLK oder BC gebraucht habe, aber
bei beiden hat es um einiges länger gedauert!

Zur Q-Qualität:


Wahrscheinlich habe ich nach meiner langen WoW-Pause und durchs Lesen div. Cata-Tests und Previews einfach zu viel erwartet:
-Bessere Grafik (gut neuer super Rechner, viel grösserer Monitor das täuscht), aber naja.....alle Details auf Max und sieht nicht soviel anders aus,
als ich es früher in Erinnerung hatte, aber was solls ich bin nicht Grafikgeil

-Tolle Ingame-Videosequenzen:
hmm, also soviele warens nicht, und so toll waren die auch nicht....die meisten auch nicht vertont, also nett, aber naja...

-Tolle Questreihen, bessere Mechanik, nicht so umständlich:

Also keine Ahnung, ich fand alles in allem die Qs in Nordrend abwechslungsreicher - zB Fahrzeugeinsatz oder anderes:
Man kann es mögen oder nicht, aber es nunmal eine Möglickeit etwas einzigartiges zu machen abseits der Kill- , Sammel- und FedEx-Missionen

Ich finde davon war in WotLK mehr und abwechslungsreicher - Cata hat da schon mehr Gewichtung aufs typische altbekannte....

Und viell. ein Grund warum man die Qs so schnell durchhat - wie siehts denn aus? man kommt in ein Gebiet und nimmt dort x Qs an,
die macht man, gibt ab und bekommt nochmals x Qs vom selben Questgeber, die macht man wieder gibt ab und irgendwann wird man entweder genau zu einem neuen Q-Geber 
geschickt oder mal auch zu 2 oder 3 verschiedenen - dort wiederum dasselbe Spiel nochmals - Qs annehmen,machen,abgeben,neue bekommen.

Macht es das besser als früher? Kann man sehen wie man will....

Klar gibt es Lichtblicke wie die Harrison Jones Reihe, aber alles in allem nicht so sonderlich viel....


SO, und was kommt dann?


Ja klar ist es dasselbe wie immer - Ruf- /Mats sammeln, Dailys machen, PvP gehen, Inis und Raiden und twinken,Erfolge,Berufe usw....


Ruf farmen:

Bei einigen Fraktionen ist man gezwungen, dass über Wappenrock und Inis zu machen - und da gehen ja glaub ich nur 3 85er Inis auf normal und
sonst müsste man heroic machen.
*Schwierigkeitsgrad für Inis bzw. Heroics kann man sehen wie man will - ich begrüsse es schon - aber in Verbindung mit sonstigen Möglichkeiten
haben es "Casuals" eben schwer Abwechslung zu finden - als 85er ist man jetzt mehr gezwungen denn je Heroics oder Raids zu machen.

Dailys/Ruf/Fraktionen
zB Ramakhen - eine lächerliche poppelige Daily die glaub ich 150 Ruf bringt und nichtmal 1 Minute dauert und dazu extra nach Uldum?! 
Warum kann man nicht in einem der schönsten Gebiete mehr Dailys unterbringen?

Irdener Ring - keine einzige Dailys
Wächter des Hyal - keine einzige Daily


Und mal ehrlich, die Dailys die es sonst gibt, sind nicht unbedingt des gelbe vom Ei
Die paar Dailys im Schattenhochland sind wirklich langweilig - Tiefenheim ebenso - erinnert mich irgendwie an die Netherscherbe (Mine).

Von Tol´barad will ich gar nicht reden.

Bei WotLK gab´s zB Söhne Hodirs - war irgendwie cooler, und je nach Fortschritt sah man auch Veränderungen (Phasing)...nichts dergleichen (zumindest nicht das ich wüsste) in 
Cata.

Bei Berufen kann ich nur von Kürschner und Lederer reden - gut Kürschnern skillt sich während Leveln eh von selbst^^, aber auch 
Lederer geht eigentlich verdammt rasch.....Rezepte gibts für 10 schwere Leder und fertig.



Nicht falsch verstehen - ich finde WoW immer noch verdammt gut - für das was man zahlt bietet es alles in allem verdammt viel das man tun kann.

Man vergleiche so manches Solo-Spiel das ~ 40 Euro kostet und die man an paar Tagen durch hat - und MP bei einigen hat ja auch meist nur eine handvoll Karten die sich
somit auch immer wiederholen.

Aber generell finde ich Cata, zumindest den derzeitigen Endgame-Inhalt relativ unausgegoren was die Möglichkeiten für ALLE betrifft.



Aber ja, die "alte" Welt wurde komplett überarbeitet und das werde ich mir jetzt auch ansehen, sprich twinken....

Um möglichst viel von Cata zu sehen, hab ich auch jeweils einen Goblin und einen Worgen erstellt.
Fazit dazu:
Ich muss gestehen, ich hab weder nen Blutelfen noch einen Dranaei - kenne deren Gebiete also nicht.

Aber so toll wie in manchen Previews fand ich beide neuen Startgebiete nicht.
Goblins, ja, ist funny....
Worgen hat mich echt enttäuscht...das ist einfach nur total langweilig.

Im Vergleich dazu DK (ja ok ist ne Heldenklasse) - von der Klasse selbst kann man halten was man will, aber deren Startgebiet, die Story und die Qs dort
waren schon um Klassen besser als Goblins und Worgen.


----------



## schwarza (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hm...du vergleichst hier gerade Äpfel mit Birnen
> 
> Raids 1 Monat nach WotLk Veröffentlichung:
> Naxxramas, Malygos, Sartharion (dein erwähntes PDK, kam mit dem 2. Inhaltspatch mehr als ein halbes Jahr nach Release, Ulduar mit dem ersten Contentpatch ca. 3-4 Monate nach Release, ICC mehr als ein Jahr nach Release, alles was nicht zum Vergleichszeitpunkt, also 1,5 Monate nach Release im Spiel war hab ich dir mal fett markiert)...Tausenwinter war übrigens am Anfang von WotLk auch totaler Mist, ähnlich Tol Barad jetzt, hat ewig gedauert das auch nur annähernd zu balancen und als spannend hinzukriegen
> ...



Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist mir schon klar, das WotLK fertig war, wollte es eben nur vergleichen mit was wir jetzt haben und das dies halt der Grund ist warum sich viele langweilen. In WotLK konnte man mal schnell das machen und dann das, in Cata fehlt klar noch der Content, aber es erklärt warum sich einige langweilen.

Nun nochmal zu Archäologie und warum das für mich beschreibend für das Addon ist. Man baut einen neuen Sekundärberuf ein und nennt diesen Archäologie. Warum baut man da nicht spannende, witzige, lange Questreihen ein, wo dann jeder bei Maxskill sein Epic bekommt, dafür aber auch einiges Allein und in Gruppen errreichen muß, ein Beruf der dich Tage, Wochen fesseln kann. Z.B. so ne Questreihe wie für den Ramponierten Schwertgriff. 
Aktuell ist der Beruf nur dummes Gegrinde mehr nicht und das was du bekommst ist - "Nichts" :-)
Wieviele Leute farmen 100te von Artefakte um ein episches Schwert zu bekommen und das schon seit Wochen jeden Tag und bekommen nix, fühlen sich verarscht und fragen sich nach dem Sinn. Und jetzt betrachte das mal von Außen, dann ists noch hohler.
Genauso die Dailys in TB, auch hier nix Neues, für mich das Neue Argentum, töte 10 von denen hol 4 von denen usw....
Das Problem ist eben das es einfach nix Neues bietet und dann eben auch noch das Alte nicht besonders gut macht. Archäologie ist das Gleiche wie Angeln, nur noch langweiliger und aufwendiger.

Und das Setting, flieg mal durch BC und dann durch die neuen Gebiete und du wirst sehen, das BC einfach einen eigenen unverkennbaren Stil hatte und Cata, hm Uldum ist noch ganz gut, der Rest nervt nur oder fällt einem nicht auf.

Nochmal, das Addon ist ok, aber nicht der Burner. Ich werde weiterhin meine Dailys machen und Raiden, aber die Inis lasse ich jetzt schon aus, außer es geht mit Gilde.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> A
> Bei WotLK gab´s zB Söhne Hodirs - war irgendwie cooler, und je nach Fortschritt sah man auch Veränderungen (Phasing)...nichts dergleichen (zumindest nicht das ich wüsste) in
> Cata.



Vergleichfraktion: Therazane...nur das Phasing spielt sich schon vorher ab, im normalen Questverlauf


----------



## lord just (31. Januar 2011)

also der große unterschied zwischen wotlk und cata ist der schwierigkeitsgrad und die wartezeiten.

bei wotlk hat man schon ganz am anfang schnell nen randomraid gefunden für naxx oder sath und gruppen für hero instanzen hat man auch mit dem alten dungeonbrowser in vielleicht 10-20 minuten gefunden. so hat man schnell irgendwas gefunden was man machen kann.
jetzt in cata dauert es einfach zu lange bis man irgendwas gefunden hat. wenn ich mich als dd für ne instanz anmelde dann dauert es ne stunde bis ich ne gruppe gefunden hab und das ist einfach zu lange. so bleiben einem nur die dailies und vielleicht noch ein wenig pvp oder erfolge.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

lord schrieb:


> also der große unterschied zwischen wotlk und cata ist der schwierigkeitsgrad und die wartezeiten.
> 
> bei wotlk hat man schon ganz am anfang schnell nen randomraid gefunden für naxx oder sath und gruppen für hero instanzen hat man auch mit dem alten dungeonbrowser in vielleicht 10-20 minuten gefunden. so hat man schnell irgendwas gefunden was man machen kann.
> jetzt in cata dauert es einfach zu lange bis man irgendwas gefunden hat. wenn ich mich als dd für ne instanz anmelde dann dauert es ne stunde bis ich ne gruppe gefunden hab und das ist einfach zu lange. so bleiben einem nur die dailies und vielleicht noch ein wenig pvp oder erfolge.



Genau, DAS ist das Problem, warum alles so langweilig erscheint. In WotLk ging einfach alles fixer (auch wenn's vor dem Dungeonbrowser nicht viel anders war als jetzt). Das mit den langen Einladungszeiten liegt wohl daran, dass sich die wenigen Tanks und Heiler eher mit Gildengruppen unterwegs sind und das Verhältnis von DD zu Tank/Heiler im Spiel(/der Gilde) aber nicht 1:3 ist sondern 1 zu 10, was heißt, dass 7 DDs leer ausgehen, sich ihre Gruppe per Dungeonfinder suchne müssen und dort aber wenige Tanks oder Heiler zu finden sind...


----------



## MayoAmok (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande, deine 2 Posts von eben widersprechen sich ein wenig^^. Denn einerseits findest du gut, wie die Queststruktur in den neuen Cata Gebieten aufgebaut ist (das ist so dank Phasing)., anderseits möchtest du aber mehr *Gruppenquests, was nicht möglich ist, ebenso dank Phasing*. Eine sich verändernde Welt mit sichtbaren Auswirkungen deines Schaffens und eine Welt mit Gruppenquests, widersprechen sich nun mal, eben dank Phasing...es gibt entweder ...oder, beides geht mit dem aktuellen System einfach nicht (siehe Eiskrone Gruppenquests ca. 2 Monate nach WotLk Release^^). Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu, zumindest dem ersten deiner 2 Posts



Also als Ausrede für fehlende Gruppenquests immer das Phasing herzunehmen, ist zu bequem. 
Jedes Gebiet und sogar jeder Questhub hat einen Phasing-Endstand, ab dem er sich nichtmehr verändert. 

Ab da kann man alle Spieler auf diesem Stand dort sehen und mit ihnen interagieren. 

Warum ist es also nicht möglich an den Abschluss eines Hubs eine Gruppenquest zu hängen?
Nach Möglichkeit auch noch parallel zur weiterführenden Quest zum nächsten Hub, so dass man sie sich aufheben kann, bis man genug geeignete Spieler gefunden hat, aber dennoch derweil weiterquesten kann.
Und Twinks können sie dann später, bei Mitspielermangel, sogar ganz auslassen.

Mir haben die Gruppenquests echt gefehlt. Quests mit NPC Sidekicks oder gar Instanzquests sind nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Januar 2011)

Lieber Kotnik, 

zunächstmal möchte ich dir erklären, warum die Questgebiete aus Classic nicht mit den Addons vergleichbar sind.
Die Frage war, wieviel Spielinhalte sich denn in den einzelnen Dingen verstecken. Das hier das Hauptspiel, sprich Klassik natürlich ganz stark hervortut, ist doch klar, da man eben im Hauptspiel noch besonderen Wert auf alles legen muss, während man in Addons nur noch Sachen hinzuerfinden muss (obwohl das jetzt nicht immer der optimale Weg ist  ).
Natürlich bot Classic mit all den Gebieten mehr und auch dieser gesamte Weg von 1-60 fühlt sich anders an als die Scherbenwelt, Nordend oder jetzt Cata. Es ist eben das wahre World of Warcraft, wo die wahren Geschichten, die man aus Warcraft3 kennt, eben weitergespinnt werden.
Die Scherbenwelt war ein netter Spinoff. Ab in eine andere Welt, fliegen (evtl.) und wahnsinnig tolle Dinge sehen (ich find Nagrand schön).
Zurück fuhr man nach Nordend und sah Arthas komplette Historie von seiner Verbitterung durch Frostmourne bis zu seinem Untergang.
Erstmals gab es einfach eine schöne Anzahl an Raids. Nicht nur 4 wie in Klassik oder BC, sondern eben Naxx mit vielen vielen Bossen aller unterschiedlicher Art bishin zu 1Boss Instanzen wie der kleine Malygos und eben ICC als Krönung, der Weg zu Arthas und sein Tod.

In dieser Zeit war es mir gelungen, die anderen Leute der Gilde davon zu überzeugen, doch mal Instanzen zu probieren und dieses ständige "ich will aber nicht sterben" zu ignorieren. Wir machten uns eben auf den Weg dann in die Instanzen, später heroischen Instanzen und dann eben auch in die Raids und so waren die Höhepunkte des Spiels dann eben das wöchentliche ICC, auf das man hinarbeitete, um mit Gilden, die noch nicht den Lichkönig tot hatten (und auch nicht tot bekamen) immer wieder zu versuchen, weiter zu kommen.

In dieser Zeit lernte natürlich jeder für sich, mit seiner Klasse (halbwegs) umzugehen. Manaprobleme als Heiler gab es nicht und auch die Tanks waren so stark, das man sie eher begleitete. Knackpunkte wahren Movement und eben auch etwas der Schaden (als Raid gesehen, nicht als Einzelperson). Man nahm die guten Freunde mit unabhängig davon, ob sie nun aus ihrer Klasse alles rausholen oder eben mit den wirklichen Raidern eine schöne Zeit suchten.

Aber jetzt sind wir ja in Cata. Da ist sowas einfach nicht mehr möglich und es fängt einfach eine natürliche Auslese an, da fast alle Leute in meinem Umfeld massive Probleme haben mit teils stärkeren Mechaniken als man bisher kannte und deshalb sogar aufhören, es weiter zu probieren. 

Und genau deshalb finde ICH Cata schwierig. Es ist eben so hart, das wir mit unserer doch eingespielten Truppe einfach nicht wirklich ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels sehen, sondern höchstens weitere Züge, die da auf uns zukommen.

Cata ist einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt, das sich ein paar Bekannte (wie unsere Gilde) zusammensetzen für ein paar Stunden am Abend, um diesen Content durchspielen zu können.

Ich bemängele einfach, das man es ohne Theorycrafting, was nunmal nicht von allen betrieben wird (und auch nicht sollte), verdammt schwer ist. 

Natürlich will ich kein Facerolling betreiben, es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Facerolling, aber ich suche Unterhaltung und nicht noch mehr Arbeit.

Blizzard schließt gerade konsequent schwächere Spieler aus dem PvE aus. Vielleicht hast du als Raider in einer Raidgilde aber keinen direkten Draht dazu...


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> ..



Ich hätte noch eine Antwort...weil's schei**e und öde ist, ewiglich langweilig und für den 3. Twink unspielbar, da sich 3-4 Moante nach dem Release keine Sa* mehr dort aufhält und man erst recht nix machen kann und es immer Klassen geben wird,die "Gruppenquests" alleine regeln (siehe Paladine zB WotLk Gruppenquests), aber das hast du ja alles außen vor gelassen bzw. schon gegenargumentiert oder Lösungen geboten.Allerdings in einem Spiel, in dem für 80% der Spieler nur der "Endcontent" und das Equip in "Raids" zählt, in dem für die Meisten Questen nur Mittel zum Zweck (Leveln, Goldbeschaffung, Rufaufbau etc.) ist, ist dies bzw. so etwas nicht wirklich wichtig


----------



## MayoAmok (31. Januar 2011)

Werter Herr Derulu, 

dazu schrub ich schon etwas in meinem Post.





Derulu schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Antwort...weil's schei**e und öde ist, ewiglich langweilig und für den 3. Twink unspielbar, da sich 3-4 Moante nach dem Release keine Sa* mehr dort aufhält und man erst recht nix machen kann und es immer Klassen geben wird,die "Gruppenquests" alleine regeln (siehe Paladine zB WotLk Gruppenquests) und in einem Spiel, in dem für 80% der Spieler nur der "Endcontent" und das Equip in "Raids" zählt, dies nicht wirklich wichtig ist





MayoAmok schrieb:


> Nach Möglichkeit auch noch parallel zur weiterführenden Quest zum nächsten Hub, so dass man sie sich aufheben kann, bis man genug geeignete Spieler gefunden hat, aber dennoch derweil weiterquesten kann.
> Und Twinks können sie dann später, bei Mitspielermangel, sogar ganz auslassen.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Werter Herr Derulu,
> 
> dazu schrub ich schon etwas in meinem Post.



Und darum hab ich's noch mal öditiert äääh editiert^^


----------



## MayoAmok (31. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Blizzard schließt gerade konsequent schwächere Spieler aus dem PvE aus. Vielleicht hast du als Raider in einer Raidgilde aber keinen direkten Draht dazu...



Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. 

Schwächere Spieler werden längere Zeit in Non-Hero Instanzen verbringen müssen, um das bestmögliche Equipment von dort zu bekommen, damit sie es in den Heroischen Instanzen etwas leichter haben. 

Der Content ist auf dieser Stufe derselbe. 

Mobs, Bosse, alles gleich. Die Spieler werden hier also schonmal nicht ausgeschlossen. Aber dazu angehalten, sich Erfahrung und Equipment für die nächste Stufe zu beschaffen. 

Der Sprung von 80 direkt in die Hero-Instanz, wie es zu WotLK war, funktioniert jetzt dankenswerterweise nichtmehr.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Januar 2011)

Solange es das ah gibt ist doch immer für spaß gesorgt^^

das addons ist noch frisch, bc und wotlk hatten nach 2 monaten auch nur wenig zu bieten, das wird schon noch


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Januar 2011)

@Aranamun

In Classic gab es 7 Raids:
- MC
- BWL
- AQ20
- AQ40
- Onyxia
- Naxx
- Zul'Aman

In BC gab es 9 Raids:
- Maggi
- SSC
- Gruul
- BT
- Hyjal
- FdS
- Sonnenbrunnen
- Kara
- ZA

In WotLK gab es 9 Raids:
- Naxx
- Ony
- Malygos
- Sarth
- Ulduar
- PDK
- ICC
- Rubinsaktum
- AK

Cata hat aktuell 4 Raids:
- Thron der 4 Winde
- Bastion des Zwielichts
- Peschwingenabstieg
- Baradinfestung

Fällt dir was auf?
Die Raidanzahl ist zum Ende hin zwischen 7 und 9 Raids.


----------



## Tamîkus (31. Januar 2011)

Patrick/Samin schrieb:


> nur mal so interesse halber was erwartest du dir denn in wow aufm endlevel??
> 
> saufpartys? O.o
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Cata hat aktuell 4 Raids:
> - Thron der 4 Winde
> - Bastion des Zwielichts
> - Peschwingenabstieg
> - Baradinfestung



Es werden definitiv schonmal sieben Raids sein (sogar mehr), denn folgende Raids sind bereits angekündigt:

- Feuerlande (Ragnaros-Raid in Hyjal)
- Krieg der Ahnen (HdZ-Raid)
- Todesschwinge-Raid

Allgemein wird es diesmal mehr Raids als sonst geben, denn Blizzard hat angekündigt, statt einem großen Raid pro Patch (wie bei Ulduar, ICC) lieber zwei oder drei kleinere Raids zu gestalten.


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Vergleichfraktion: Therazane...nur das Phasing spielt sich schon vorher ab, im normalen Questverlauf





Eben, und möglich dass es mehr unauffällig ist, aber soviel bekommt man vom Phasing allgemein in Cata nicht mit, das war bei WotLK noch anders.

Und zu den Dailys bei Therazane - wie schon geschrieben finde ich die langweilig.

10 Pilze anklicken, 8 Pilzmonster killen, Kieselchen rauseskortieren (wobei eskortieren übertrieben ist - da eines der wenigen Gebiete mit Dailys, trifft man dort eh kaum Gegner,
grösstes Hindernis ist wohl der Wurm, der um den Kreisrundgang seine Runden dreht und wenn man in den reingerät, kanns passieren dass Kieselchen weg ist).
4 Kristallfromationen sprengen und die Trümmer einsammeln und 10 Würmer killen.

Aja, und die einzige Abwechslung dann die 6. die man später bekommt: Glurp oder wie der heisst killen.....


Also allein von der Qualität nicht vergleichbar (Ansichtssache) und es tut sich nicht grossartig was - also mMn absolut nicht mit den Söhnen vergleichbar.

Söhne musste man auch normal questen bevor Dailys verfügbar waren - also auch im Vorhinein schon Phasing.
Nur dann hat man nach und nach immer mehr freigespielt und sah auch tatsächliche Veränderungen vor Ort.

Therazane bekommt man ab Respektvoll glaub ich einzig 1 Daily mehr und es ändert sich sonst absolut nichts.




Wie auch immer....ich bin froher Hoffnung, dass da in absehbarer Zeit mehr Inhalt kommt.....


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> ....



Welche Daily bei den Söhnen war denn spannend?...Eiselementare umkloppen und dann die heißen Eisenteile löschen?...Gefallene Geister umkloppen?...Öl aufsammeln?... Würmer killen?... Zwerge suchen und killen? ...ebanso alles nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und exakt das selbe Schema wie jetzt bei Therazane..und Tharzane musst du auch im vorhinein questen (auch die Söhne waren Bestandteil des stinknormalen Questablaufs in den Sturmgipfeln, einziger Unterschied zu heute war, dass man die auch auslassen konnte, weil es keinen so strengen roten Questfaden oder sagen wir keine strenge Supernanny, die dich auf deinem Weg zur Endstufe an der Hand nimmt und nicht mehr auslässt, gab)...verändert hat sich auch bei den Söhnen das Gebiet nicht mehr, es wurden nur durch Phasing immer mehr Questgeber freigeschalten bzw. sichtbar^^ .


also für mich sieht das sehr gleich aus...extrem gleich (sogar die Quests gleichen sich)


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch.
> 
> Schwächere Spieler werden längere Zeit in Non-Hero Instanzen verbringen müssen, um das bestmögliche Equipment von dort zu bekommen, damit sie es in den Heroischen Instanzen etwas leichter haben.
> 
> ...



Muss ja auch nicht zwingend was mit schwächeren zu tun haben...

Wie gesagt, ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen und durchaus machbar - aber es gibt genug Spieler ohne Gilde bzw. wo sich keine Gildengruppen finden,
oder die schlicht keine Zeit für Heros haben.

Und wenn gehen sie viell. mal Random und das kann gerade jetzt äusserst frustrierend sein.

Was machen die?

Bis auf ein paar Dailys, von denen viele (Tol´barad  ) nicht gerade spassfördernd sind, gibts nichts grossartiges.

Für ein paar gute VZ oder Items braucht man Ruf - wie oben beschrieben gibt es für ein paar dieser Fraktionen aber wiederum keinerlei, und zwar ABSOLUT keine
andere Möglichkeit als Ruf mit Wappenrock in den 85er Normal-Inis oder eben Heros zu bekommen.

Und ich finde die Gewichtung irgendwie misslungen - Therazane zB gibt es 5-6 Dailys, allerdings ist man dort wenn man Tiefenheim durch hat (und das geht schnell)
eh schon sehr hoch im Ruf - so dass es selbst nur mit Dailys relativ rasch geht.

Auf der anderen Seite hast du Ramakhen, wo du nur durch questen (ein grosser Teil der Qs in Ramakhen, zB gesamte Harrison Jones-Reihe gibt ja keinen Ruf!)
vergleichsweise wenig Ruf bekommt, es aber nur eine poppelige Daily für sage und schreibe 150 Ruf gibt?



Aber lassen wir uns überraschen - ich denke es werden früher oder später mehr Dailys kommen....


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Januar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch.
> 
> Schwächere Spieler werden längere Zeit in Non-Hero Instanzen verbringen müssen, um das bestmögliche Equipment von dort zu bekommen, damit sie es in den Heroischen Instanzen etwas leichter haben.
> 
> ...




Niemand redet davon, wie auf 80 direkt in eine heroische zu springen.

Ich finde, es ist absehbar, das diese Spiele auch mit sämtlichem EQ aus nhc Instanzen massive Probleme haben werden, einfach weil hc Instanzen schwerer als alles bisherige ist.

Wie ich schon mehrfach versucht habe deutlich zu machen: Für mich persönlich ist der hc Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen bis leicht, aber für viele andere Bekannte eben beiweitem nicht.

Damals war es nicht so, das ein Boss Onehits verteilt, jetzt ist das an der Tagesordnung (nicht per Aggro sondern Random, wenn man nicht aufpasst...Blitz beim General, der Stein beim Endboss im steinernen Kern). Hinzu kommen die heftigen AoE Effekte, die einen immerhin in 3 Sekunden töten können. Oder eben Grim Batol letzter Boss die Gesichtslosen, die, wenn man sie 1-2 Sekunden übersieht (nicht schnell gneug umdreht, überliest, falsch steht) auch einen Wipe erzeugen, weil eine Heilung durchkommt. 

Früher hat der Heiler sich entschuldigt, wenn der Tank ins Schwitzen kam und der Heal geschlafen hat (für 1 Sekunde), heute ist das ein Wipe.


----------



## MayoAmok (31. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Niemand redet davon, wie auf 80 direkt in eine heroische zu springen.
> 
> Ich finde, es ist absehbar, das diese Spiele auch mit sämtlichem EQ aus nhc Instanzen massive Probleme haben werden, einfach weil hc Instanzen schwerer als alles bisherige ist.
> 
> Wie ich schon mehrfach versucht habe deutlich zu machen: Für mich persönlich ist der hc Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen bis leicht, aber für viele andere Bekannte eben beiweitem nicht.



Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist schaffbar, mit besserem Equipment auch für schwächere Spieler. 

Wo möchtest Du denn die Grenze ziehen, wie weit der Schwierigkeitsgrad an schwächere Spieler angepasst werden soll?

Soll das nur für die Fähigkeiten Deiner Bekannten gelten?

Oder auch für noch schwächere?

Und bauen wir dann für blinde Leute mit nur einem Arm einen "One-Hit-Kill" Button ein, damit derjenige auch im Spiel weiterkommt?

WOW stellt jetzt Herausforderungen an die Spieler, an denen sie sich messen müssen. WotLK hatte eine weitaus geringere Schwierigkeitsschwelle, was die Spieler etwas verwöhnt hat und bewirkte, dass sie einige ihrer Fähigkeiten vergaßen. 

Aber allgemein gilt: Sind die Herausforderungen für mich zu hoch, suche ich mir Spielinhalte, denen ich gewachsen bin. Gibt es die in dem Spiel nicht, muss ich mir ein anderes Spiel suchen. 

Ich kann in den AGB nicht das Grundrecht für jeden Spieler finden, dass er alles in dem Spiel sehen und erreichen darf, egal wie wenig er sich mit seinen Fähigkeiten auseinanderzusetzen bereit ist.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Niemand redet davon, wie auf 80 direkt in eine heroische zu springen.
> 
> Ich finde, es ist absehbar, das diese Spiele auch mit sämtlichem EQ aus nhc Instanzen massive Probleme haben werden, einfach weil hc Instanzen schwerer als alles bisherige ist.
> 
> ...



Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein...schwerer als alles bisherige? In Zeiten von BC mal eine heroische Instanz besucht? DAS war bei weitem schwerer als das was jetzt in den Instanzen geboten wird, so wie es jetzt ist, ist es gut, damals war es zu schwer...(achja, es gab auch in WotLk Bosse in heroischen Instanzen die dich geonehitted haben - der Steinboss in den Hallen des Steins sogar noch, wenn du t9+ equipt warst und nicht aufgepasst hast, oder der Endboss in den Hallen der Blitze, wer da im Vergleichzeitpunkt, also 9 Wochen nach Release nicht aufgepasst hat und in sich nicht hinter eine Säule versteckt hat, war instant tot, ebenso beim Endboss in der Burg, bei Skadi im Turm etc. und so weiter)

zu deinem letzten Satz...das ist auch gut so, denn heilen und auch tanken war in WotLk aufgrund eines endlosen Manapools und OP-Heilfähigkeiten, das Langweiligste und Ödeste, was man nur machen konnte...jetzt muss auch der Heiler und Tank wieder konzentriert sein, seine Heil- oder Überlebensfähigkeit richtig einteilen und nicht nur mit einer Hand und mit einem Auge auf den Bildschirm schauen und mit dem Rest irgend etwas anderes machen


----------



## Terminsel (31. Januar 2011)

Huangwen schrieb:


> Nein, und anscheinend hast du angefangen zu schreiben, ohne zu überlegen!
> 
> Schon mal an das farmen gedacht? Ich habe locker 2mio punkte nur mit der farmerei gemacht und war auf stufe 85 ohne uldum oder das schattenhochland gesehen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Jeder "normale" Spieler fängt in einem neuen Addon auch nicht mit Farmerei an, sondern mit den neuen Questgebieten. Auf die relativ kleine Gruppe von Leuten, die mit Addonstart erst mal Tage nur damit verbringen, irgendwo im Kreis zu fliegen und Zeug zu sammeln kann doch keine Rücksicht genommen werden.

Und wenn du jetzt innerhalb von knapp zwei Monaten vier Chars von 80 auf 85 und einen von 0 auf 85 gezockt hast, dann verbringtst du entweder sehr viel Zeit im Spiel oder du gehörst tatsächlich zu den Leuten, die überall durchhetzen. Von mir aus, das ist alles deine Sache, aber wer schnell macht, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er schnell ans Ende kommt.

Gerade beim twinken nehmen die meisten doch alles mit, was ihnen einen Levelbonus verpasst. Jetzt ist die ganze alte Welt wunderbar überarbeitet, aber ihr wollt da alle tzrotzdem noch so schnell durch?

Ich denke: Die Leute im Spiel machen den gleichen Bockmist, wie im echten Leben. Alles schnell, alles sofort, keine Ruhe, keine Geduld. Das witzige ist, dass die meisten Leute nicht mal merken, dass sie sich im Spiel den gleichen Bedingungen wie im wahren Leben aussetzen. Ständig wird sich beschwert über diese Stressgesellschaft, im Spiel macht ihr aber alle das gleiche.

Aber gut, gehen wir mal davon aus, es gäbe mehr Spielinhalt. Angenommen, es gäbe wie früher wieder epische Questreihen, als Vorraussetzung für gewisse Raids. Dann wäre dieses Thema vllt. nie entstanden, ein anderes stünde aber an dessen Stelle: "Questreihe zu lang - nervt voll ab" o.Ä.

Bei einer Comm von der Größe der WoW-Gemeinde wird sich immer irgendwer über irgendwas beschweren. Die Antwort bleibt aber die gleiche: Wenn es euch keinen Spaß mehr macht - egal warum - hört auf, macht 'ne Pause oder findet euch mit den Gegebenheiten ab. Denn von gleich auf jetzt wird Blizz keinen neuen Content nachschieben können.


----------



## Kyrador (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, nein, nein...schwerer als alles bisherige? In Zeiten von BC mal eine heroische Instanz besucht? DAS war bei weitem schwerer als das was jetzt in den Instanzen geboten wird, so wie es jetzt ist, ist es gut, damals war es zu schwer...



Ich wage eine provokante Hypothese: die BC-Instanzen waren generell einfacher (allerhöchstens gleichwertig) mit den Cataclysm-Instanzen.
Wieso sie als schwerer empfunden werden, hat einen einfachen Grund: schau dir mal die Tankmöglichkeiten zu BC-Zeiten an und wie sie heute gestaltet sind?
Damals hast du als Tank wie ein blöder auf deine TAB-Taste gehauen, um den Mob zu wechseln und auf jeden Rüstung zerreissen zu kriegen... ansonsten waren die Mobs so schnell beim Heiler, da konntest du gar nicht hinterhergucken.
Heute dagegen machste einmal Rend, Donnerknall, Schockwelle... Heileraggro spielt keine Rolle mehr. Und bei ner vernünftigen Prioritätenliste auch die DD-Aggro nicht.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (31. Januar 2011)

@TE:
dachte schon, es ging nur mir so
bin ein Casual-Gamer in einer Gilde mit 2 guten Raidgruppen, denen ich mich aber "verweigert" hatte, weil beruflich was dazwischen gekommen ist
jetzt hänge ich aber mit meinen Chars da, mache meine täglichen Qs um Ruf zu farmen, und ansonsten nur farmen um die Berufe hoch zu skillen  so nervig diesmal, daß es echt keinen Spass macht (Lederer, Juwe und VZ)
und Archäologie? boah, das ist der nervigste Beruf seit Angeln, auch wenn es diesmal wesentlich bessere Belohnung geben KANN, aber der eine hat schon mit 150 sein Reittier, andere mit 400 immer noch nicht -> also auch nicht so nice

für mich war bei WotLK nicht so schnell die Luft raus, die Handlungsstränge in den Sturmgipfeln (auch wenn das ewige Rauffliegen zum Titanen-Q-Geber nervten) und in der Eiskrone haben echt Spaß gemacht!
in Cata ist die Reihenfolge der Q vorgegeben (außer Uldum, da kann, muß man aber nicht, Jones machen oder Rankahen) und machte mir eigentlich nur 1mal wirklich Spaß (das ätzende Phasing tut sein übriges)

habe für mich jetzt einfach nur folgenden "Zeitvertreib" gefunden: alte Inis in allen 3 Welten solo und dort auch mal Grp-Q nachholen usw.

mit kündigen/aufhören warte ich noch 4.0.6 ab und die weiteren Infos





Patrick/Samin schrieb:


> ich mein ich wotlk hat man ja auch nicht viel mehr machen können oder hab ich was verpasst? XD



hast Du anscheinend, denn "notfalls" gab´s ja noch das Argentum-Turnier...


----------



## Phash (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> oder der Endboss in den Hallen der Blitze, wer da im Vergleichzeitpunkt, also 9 Wochen nach Release nicht aufgepasst hat und in sich nicht hinter eine Säule versteckt hat, war instant tot



Wir haben direkt nach DING80 Halle der Blitze gemacht... (waren ja grad da...) auf Hero... ca. 6-7 mal gewiped bis zum Endboss. Da haben wir 5 Tries gebraucht... in den ersten 4 Tries haben wir versucht hinter Säulen zu gelangen... den 5. Try hab ich einfach gegengeheilt und das ging! Direkt mit DING80... 


richtig Harte Bosse waren spärlich...

Da find ich cata schon deutlich spannender.

In BC musste man ja erstmal dick Ruf farmen um überhaupt in die Ini reinzukommen...


----------



## Dropz (31. Januar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Moin,
> Es ist mir letzterzeit aufgefallen das man nur noch Arena und Raiden gehn kann und einmal pro tag hero ini durchfarmen für die Punkte.
> Ich weiss schon garnicht mehr was ich machen soll in Cataclysm was für mich nützlich sein könnte. Keine epischen quests mehr oder keine quests die mir irgendwie ansatzweise helfen könnten. Einen neuen char habe ich garnicht vor hoch zu lvln und will mich dazu auch garnicht gezwungen fühlen. Da gibt es noch den Beruf archä. aber das tuhe ich mir noch nicht an, hab von vielen sagen lassen das es wochen dauern kann bis man mal was episches hat. Es sind zwar gute epische sachen dabei aber ich denke das ich es durch raiden locker wieder aufholen kann.
> 
> Vllt könnt ihr mir helfen was man sinnvolles machen könnte in cataclysm (kein erfolgsjunkie)



war das nicht schon immer so ich meine es macht total spaß mit den leuten aus der gilde oder freunden was zu erreichen


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> hast Du anscheinend, denn "notfalls" gab´s ja noch das Argentum-Turnier...



Ja gab es...aber erst mehr als ein halbes Jahr nach Addon Release...von dem Zeitpunkt sind wir noch Ewigkeiten entfernt


Ich bin so stolz auf mich...ich wusste doch, dass es spätestens nach 1 Monat solche "WotLk war viel besser"-Threads geben wird..ich hätte darauf wetten sollen


----------



## Technocrat (31. Januar 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> habe für mich jetzt einfach nur folgenden "Zeitvertreib" gefunden:



Und um PvP hast Du Dich nie gekümmert? Nun gut, nachdenken in Echtzeit ist nicht jedermanns Sache, aber dann bleibt immer noch der Kern des Spiels: RP. Und falls selbst der nichts für Dich ist und Du immer nur vorgekauten Contetent abarbeiten möchtest, ist es wohl an der Zeit, sich ein anderes Spiel zu suchen.


----------



## xerkxes (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Classic - Level 60; ewig langes, eigentlich sinnloses ja eher sogar stupides Farmen diverserser Resistenzsets und anderer Dinge, Raiden, PvP	(fühlte sich nach mehr an, durch das unsinnige Gefarme, damit man danach sowieso in keine nRaid mitdurfte weil die "Elitegilden" schon viel weiter waren und 95% der restlichen Spieler weiter zurück als man selbst bar in Wahrheit war es nur ein "an das Spiel binden" oder auch Timesink genannt)



Es gibt aber auch Leute, wie mich, die den sog. timesink positiv sehen. Denn eigentlich soll ein Spiel ja längere Zeit Beschäftigung liefern und langfristige Ziele eröffnen. Und gerade solche Aktivitäten, die timesink genannt werden sind perfekt für sog. Casuals. Da WoW aber leider (in Wotlk) zu Fast Food verkommen ist geht man am liebsten hin, holt sich sein Zeug, haut wieder ab und schreibt danach einen Heulthread wegen Langeweile weil Fast Food nicht sättigend ist.

Ich nenne mal als Beispiel das Windsteinfarmen und die Beschaffungsaufträge bei der Burg Cenarius in Classic. Da hatte man wirklich eine sehr lange Zeit zu tun, es gab doch recht anständige Belohnungen und man hatte etwas vorzuweisen was nicht jeder erreicht. Gezwungen war auch keiner es zu tun, was übrigens für alles gilt - den Zwang legt man sich selbst auf.


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Und nein Tikume, es war nie so inhaltsleer und öde wie jetzt. Weder zu classic noch sonst irgendwann. Wieso eigentlich soll jemand, der nicht deiner Meinung ist, das begründen? Du hast deine Aussage schliesslich auch ohne Begründung in den Raum gestellt.



Was hattest Du denn zu Classic zu tun auf 60?
- Raiden
- PvP in Bgs (mit extremen Wartezeiten)
- Ruf bei Fragtionen wie Argentum sammeln, was aber ein unglaublich öder grind war (Items farmen und abgeben)
- Twinken
- Sich durch die normalen 5er kloppen

Wie schaute es mit BC aus?
- Raiden
- PvP in BGs
- Arena
- Halaa (Totgeburt)
- Ruf sammeln 
- Twinken (neue Rassen)
- Sich durch die normalen 5er kloppen
- sich durch heroics kloppen

Und WOTLK?
- Raiden
- PvP in BGs
- Arena
- Tausendwinter (nach Anfangsschwierigkeiten beliebt)
- Ruf sammeln 
- Twinken (z.B. Todesritter)
- Sich durch die normalen 5er kloppen
- sich durch heroics kloppen

Cata?
- Raiden
- PvP in BGs
- Arena
- Tol Barad (aktuell sinnfrei vom PvP her)
- Ruf sammeln 
- Twinken (neue Rassen)
- Sich durch die normalen 5er kloppen
- sich durch heroics kloppen
- Archäologie machen

So ganz weiss ich also immer noch nicht was Cata weniger an Inhalten hat. Man könnte jetzt natürlich anführen dass es 5 Level weniger sind und Tol Barad in der aktuellen Form ein Rohrkrepierer ist.

Ach ja: Allgemein kritisiere ich Wow durchaus dass es immer dieselben Beschäftigungen bietet. Aber das haben wir seit Classic, dieser Mangel ist nicht neu.


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. Januar 2011)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Leute, wie mich, die den sog. timesink positiv sehen. Denn eigentlich soll ein Spiel ja längere Zeit Beschäftigung liefern und langfristige Ziele eröffnen. Und gerade solche Aktivitäten, die timesink genannt werden sind perfekt für sog. Casuals. Da WoW aber leider (in Wotlk) zu Fast Food verkommen ist geht man am liebsten hin, holt sich sein Zeug, haut wieder ab und schreibt danach einen Heulthread wegen Langeweile weil Fast Food nicht sättigend ist.





Schon, nur spielt es eine Rolle welche Möglichkeiten man hat, wenn man nicht alle Möglichkeiten hat^^


zB was tun wenn wegen Zeit,Gildenmangel man keine Inis machen kann (oder nur selten), weil man Random kein Glück hat oder die Gruppe mal wieder mies ist?

Dailys gibt´s nicht sooo viele und zudem kann man Ruf bei einigen Fraktionen wirklich nur mit Wappenrock und Inis machen - also was sonst?

Berufe skillen? Für viele Berufe braucht man für die letzten Rezepte die Kugeln, welche derzeit aber nur BoP sind, wozu man also ebenfalls zwingend Inis/Heros machen muss.

Archäologie ist nunmal nicht jedermanns Sache....

PvP, auch das ist nicht jedermanns Sache....

Also?

Twinken ist ne Möglichkeit und gerade jetzt wohl die, die ich wählen werde, falls mal keine Gruppe zur Hand ist.


Wie gesagt, ich mag WoW, trotz einiger Dinge die ich nicht so toll finde, ist auch Cata insgesamt gelungen, aber manches ist eben noch nicht so rund wie es sein könnte.

Damit will ich nicht wieder watscheneinfache Heros wie bei WotLK mit AoE tanken und bomben fordern...aber irgendwie ist die Schere zw. Spielern die ne gute Raidgilde haben bzw. sich mit Random-Gruppen durch Heros quälen 
und solchen die es etwas entspannter angehen wollen, aber dabei durchaus auch auf lange Frist Zeit investieren mom. etwas unausgegoren.

Ich will kein Epixx-free-for-all - aber genauso finde ich eben das "sinnvolle" Beschäftigungsangebot ohne dass man zu Heros/Raids "gezwungen" wird mom. etwas zu wenig.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> ...



Nun ist es passiert, ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## xerkxes (31. Januar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> zB was tun wenn wegen Zeit,Gildenmangel man keine Inis machen kann (oder nur selten), weil man Random kein Glück hat oder die Gruppe mal wieder mies ist?



Zeit ist nur ein Thema wenn man mit Berufsspielern auf Augenhöhe sein möchte. Der Neid spielt hierbei eine große Rolle... Man konnte in jedem Spielstand auch als Gelegenheitsspieler etwas erreichen wenn sich ein Ziel gesetzt und es mit Engagement und Ehrgeiz verfolgt hat. Der erste Schritt ist das Aufspüren von Gleichgesinnten.


----------



## Tikume (31. Januar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Damit will ich nicht wieder watscheneinfache Heros wie bei WotLK mit AoE tanken und bomben fordern...aber irgendwie ist die Schere zw. Spielern die ne gute Raidgilde haben bzw. sich mit Random-Gruppen durch Heros quälen
> und solchen die es etwas entspannter angehen wollen, aber dabei durchaus auch auf lange Frist Zeit investieren mom. etwas unausgegoren.



Das Problem ist aber doch, dass Du mit Random-Gruppen nur "watscheneinfache" Sachen auch schaffst.
Für ne Hero-Ini brauchst Du eigentlich "nur" Leute die bereit sind auch mal zu probieren und zu wipen. Da schaut es übeer den Finder einfach mau aus.

Leute die keine Gruppe zusammen bekommen sind freilich gearscht, aber die Alternative wären Heroes auf Niveau der normalen Inis.


----------



## Terminsel (31. Januar 2011)

Wer unbedingt timesink will, kann ja mal "Schrecken der Meere" machen...


----------



## Jinthalor (31. Januar 2011)

Sagen wir es so, ich bin Schüler habe viel Zeit blabla , aber ich finde immer was zu tun.
Habe mit dem Main 11/12 down und Twink ist auch schon mit epics ausgestattet... aber

Hier ein paar Ideen:

- geh farmen und kauf mit dem Gold sachen die dem Raid weiterhelfen

-geh farmen und sammel das Gold

-Spiel Twinks und farm gold für die Epics/mats

Gruß Jin


----------



## lord just (31. Januar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Muss ja auch nicht zwingend was mit schwächeren zu tun haben...
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich finde den Schwierigkeitsgrad angemessen und durchaus machbar - aber es gibt genug Spieler ohne Gilde bzw. wo sich keine Gildengruppen finden,
> oder die schlicht keine Zeit für Heros haben.
> ...



stimme dir da vollkommen zu und es wurde auch schon von blizzard angekündigt, dass mit patch 4.1 es dailies in hyjal und vashir geben wird.


und jetzt nochmal was zum eigentlichen thema

wie gesagt ist das größte problem die zeit und der schwierigkeitsgrad. ich persönlich finde den schwierigkeitsgrad gut so wie er ist aber vielen spielern ist der schwierigkeitsgrad zu hoch und trauen sich dann nicht in den instanzen nen tank oder heiler zu spielen, weil die ja immer für alle fehler verantwortlich gemacht werden. so melden sich vorrangig nur noch dd an und so gut wie keine tanks oder heiler und vom equip her gibt es bei den meisten einen stillstand. items herstellen lassen ist unglaublich teuer und ruf farmen oder punkte farmen ist auch nicht so einfach. viele schlagen dann den weg ein den man zu bc schon eingeschlagen ist als es die s5 oder s6 sachen gegen ehre gab. wenn ich mich mal auf dem server umschaue, dann laufen 80% der spieler mit dem pvp set rum und wenn man dann mal mit so jemandem in ner instanz landet, dann wird der so schnell aus der gruppe gevotet wodurch man dann auch nicht weiter kommt.

wie kann man das also lösen? eine möglichkeit wäre es den schwierigkeitsgrad herab zu setzen (wie es ja schon passiert) wodurch mehr leute wieder den mut haben instanzen zu tanken oder zu heilen. ne andere möglichkeit wäre es aber auch, wenn man es den spielern erleichtert an equip zu kommen. das könnte man schaffen indem man einfacher an ruf kommt (z.b. ruf kaufen über punkte oder ehre) oder aber man erleichtert es den spielern an punkte zu kommen indem man z.b. bei jedem random non hero lauf für den endboss punkte bekommt. könnten ja beim ersten lauf die 90 punkte bleiben und dann bei jedem weiteren lauf dann 20 oder 30 punkte. so läuft man öfter auch mal non hero um die instanzen zu lernen, bekommt ruf und punkte und es melden sich mehr leute für non hero an und nicht nur 1x am tag. die gefahr wäre hierbei nur, dass dann weniger leute hero laufen aber ich denke, dass das nicht passieren wird, weil man über hero instanzen einfach noch schneller ruf und punkte farmen kann.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

lord schrieb:


> wie kann man das also lösen? eine möglichkeit wäre es den schwierigkeitsgrad herab zu setzen (wie es ja schon passiert) wodurch mehr leute wieder den mut haben instanzen zu tanken oder zu heilen. ne andere möglichkeit wäre es aber auch, wenn man es den spielern erleichtert an equip zu kommen. das könnte man schaffen indem man einfacher an ruf kommt (z.b. ruf kaufen über punkte oder ehre) oder aber man erleichtert es den spielern an punkte zu kommen indem man z.b. bei jedem random non hero lauf für den endboss punkte bekommt. könnten ja beim *ersten lauf die 90 punkte bleiben und dann bei jedem weiteren lauf dann 20 oder 30 punkte*. so läuft man öfter auch mal non hero um die instanzen zu lernen, bekommt ruf und punkte und es melden sich mehr leute für non hero an und nicht nur 1x am tag. die gefahr wäre hierbei nur, dass dann weniger leute hero laufen aber ich denke, dass das nicht passieren wird, weil man über hero instanzen einfach noch schneller ruf und punkte farmen kann.



Sag mal..hast du bei den Patchnotes zu 4.0.6 abgeschrieben? Bei den 3 85er Non Hero Instanzen passiert nämlich genau das (rot markiert) mit dem Patch^^, allerdings pro Boss 15 Punkte (wen ich mich recht entsinne) und die Punkte für die Daily First Random Non Hero werden verdoppelt

Bluepost Zarhym 24.01.2011

Dungeons & Raids


	* Level-85 normal dungeon bosses dropping Justice Points


----------



## Vaisser (31. Januar 2011)

Cata fühlt sich an wie von Designlehrlingen gemacht. Viel Grafikblasen, wenig Spielinhalt, der versucht wird durch einen hohen Schwirigkeitsgrad in den Heroes zu überdecken. Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard seine besten Leute schon längst abgezogen für das neue "Titanprojekt", hinter dem nicht anderes steckt als ein WOW2.


----------



## Derulu (31. Januar 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Cata fühlt sich an wie von Designlehrlingen gemacht. Viel Grafikblasen, wenig Spielinhalt, der versucht wird durch einen hohen Schwirigkeitsgrad in den Heroes zu überdecken. Meiner Meinung nach hat Blizzard seine besten Leute schon längst abgezogen für das neue "Titanprojekt", hinter dem nicht anderes steckt als ein WOW2.



Natürlich, wenig Spielinhalt...ist ja nicht so, dass der Spielinhalt von Level 1-60 praktisch zu 75% erneuert wurde, was den weitaus größten Teil das Addons ausmacht...Cataclysm ist DAS Twink-Addon..Und es war die Community (zumindest damals der Teil der am lautesten war) die in den Foren geschrien hat, dass die Heros wieder "heroisch" werden sollen, nicht Blizzard, die irgend etwas "überdecken" wollen


----------



## Chillers (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Natürlich, wenig Spielinhalt...ist ja nicht so, dass der Spielinhalt von Level 1-60 praktisch zu 75% erneuert wurde, was den weitaus größten Teil das Addons ausmacht...Cataclysm ist DAS Twink-Addon..Und es war die Community (zumindest damals der Teil der am lautesten war) die in den Foren geschrien hat, dass die Heros wieder "heroisch" werden sollen, nicht Blizzard, die irgend etwas "überdecken" wollen



Aber etwas heroisch zu machen, (was ja ganz in Ordnung ist) , kann nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass die Möglichkeit, ab 85 etwas interessantes zu tun außer mit/in einer Gilde die heros zu bestreiten und später zu raiden, stark eingegrenzt wurde.
Den DF, zumindest für mich ein packendes event  oder eine Möglichkeit *nebenher* etwas zu machen, kannst ja jetzt in die Tonne klopfen.

Bis auf Uldum, wo es mir Spaß machte, sind die neuen Gebiete mehr oder weniger langweilig.
Ich kann auch nicht genau sagen, warum mir BC oder der Lich mehr Langzeitmotivation bot - es war einfach so.

Und ich rushe nicht gerne durch, bin auch für die Muse. Aber Cata kommt für mich ´rüber wie ein...Museum. 

Ansonsten funny für twinks, yes.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Von 80 auf 85 zu leveln dauerte genauso lange wie es dauerte.
> Soll ich an der Ecke rumstehen und Fingernägel kaun um das rauszuzögern?
> 
> Wenn man was Neues bekommt, spielt man auch intensiver damit, das is doch klar. Irgendwann nutzt es sich ab und am restlichen Interesse sieht man, wie gut es war. Cata war nicht gut.
> ...



Zu Classic-Zeiten war es noch viel öder gegen Ende. Was konntest du denn da am Ende schon machen, außer raiden? Es gab ganz am Anfang nicht mal PvP. Man hat sich zwar an Tarrens Mühle gefetzt, aber ein System gab es nicht. Es gab keine Erfolge, mit Ruf farmen war auch nicht soviel los. Du konntest raiden und das war es. Irgendwann wird Wow halt mal langweilig. Auch wenn es jetzt viel mehr gibt, als früher. Aber der Hauptcontent von Wow ist zum Schluss halt einfach raiden und sonst nichts. Okay, du kannst auch Arena machen, wenn du auf E-Sport stehst. Alles andere sind halt so Kleinigkeiten, mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann, die aber irgendwann auch zum Hals raushängen.

Spiel halt was anderes. Daoc, Darkfall, Aion, Aoc, HdRo, Eve oder was weiß ich. Wow ist ja Gott sei Dank nicht das einzigste Spiel auf der Welt.


----------



## lord just (31. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sag mal..hast du bei den Patchnotes zu 4.0.6 abgeschrieben? Bei den 3 85er Non Hero Instanzen passiert nämlich genau das (rot markiert) mit dem Patch^^, allerdings pro Boss 15 Punkte (wen ich mich recht entsinne) und die Punkte für die Daily First Random Non Hero werden verdoppelt
> 
> Bluepost Zarhym 24.01.2011
> 
> ...



danke hatte ich noch nicht mitbekommen und ist eine sehr erfreuliche nachricht. ist meiner meinung nach ein schritt in die richtige richtung und freu mich dann noch etwas mehr auf den patch.


@klos

es geht weniger darum das es nix zu tun gäbe sondern eher darum, dass es zu viel zeit in anspruch nimmt. zu classic, bc oder wotlk hat man relativ schnell ne gruppe für irgendeine instanz oder raid gefunden. zu classic hat man mit der gilde neulinge direkt durch bwl oder ony gezogen und hat auch so gut wie immer randoms zum auffüllen der raids mitgenommen. zu bc war es das selbe mit kara und zu wotlk war es anfangs naxx und sath und später ulduar.

mit cata wartet man als dd gut ne stunde für non hero und 1,5-2 stunden für ne hero. mal geht es auch schneller aber meiner erfahrung nach dauert es immer mindestens ne stunde bis ich ne gruppe über das tool gefunden habe. raids kann man als random momentan auch ersteinmal vergessen. sogar für baradin festung muss man itemlvl350+ haben und clear erfolg. ohne erfolg muss man dann schon full epic ausgestattet sein (itemlvl 359 glaube ich) und bei den anderen raids wird man auch nur mitgenommen, wenn man itemlvl 350+ hat und einige erfolge (meist 6+/12).

abseits der instanzen und raids gab es zu classic, bc und wotlk auch andere aktivitäten die man machen konnte wie z.b. dinge farmen um sich besseres equip herstellen zu lassen. das ist z.b. einer meiner großen kritikpunkte an cata (neben den langen wartezeiten). zu classic, bc und wotlk konnte man sich sehr viel gutes equip herstellen lassen. wenn ich umspeccen wollte auf heal mit meinem paladin oder mit meinem krieger auf tank umspeccen wollte, dann konnte ich einfach ins ah gehen oder einige dinge farmen und mir ein komplettes equip für die skillung herstellen lassen. jetzt zu cata gibt es nur wenige dinge die man sich craften lassen kann. für nen tank kann man sich nur schild, brust und glaube gürtel herstellen lassen für unmengen an mats. wieso gibt es nicht wie früher nen blaues set für die skillungen? mit dem pvp zeug kann man zwar ein wenig was anfangen aber mit den questbelohnungen oder den drops aus den non hero instanzen fährt man meist schon besser.

was bleibt einem also zu tun? instanzen wartet man ewig. raids wird man nicht mitgenommen. pvp hat man vielleicht keine lust drauf. farmen, wofür? die items die man sich craften lassen kann sind sau teuer und dann braucht man noch chaos orbs und die lassen sich die leute fürstlich (1000-2500g das stück) bezahlen. dailies, anfangs ganz nett weil man was ruf farmt aber dann nur noch gut fürs gold.

was machen also die meisten? loggen sich ein, melden sich für ne instanz an und fangen an ihre dailies zu machen. wenn tol barad ist, wird da vielleicht für angemeldet und etwas ehre und abzeichen abgestaubt (gibt da ja brauchbare waffen und schmuckstücke und für ehre gibt ja auch equip). ansonsten wartet man darauf das man ne gruppe für ne instanz hat und wenn man keine gefunden hat bis man mit den dailies fertig ist, dann war es das für den tag und man geht wieder offline.

zu classic, bc und wotlk war das anders. man ging online und machte das worauf man lust hatte. wollte man ne instanz laufen, dann hat man schnell ne gruppe gefunden und wenn man dailies machen wollte, dann hatte man ne große auswahl an quests und musste schon überlegen, welche quests man überhaupt machen will und welche nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2011)

Kann ich alles ganz gut verstehen, was du da erzählst. Wenn man nicht die Zeit hat, sich irgendwo bei einer Gilde einzubauen und keine festen Raidtermine in Kauf nehmen will, dann denke ich, dass Cata nicht so das wahre ist. Die Wartezeiten sind natürlich auch übel. Also ohne Gilde, wo man was machen kann, ist das immo schon schlechter, als es mal war. Und PvP in Wow ist halt auch mehr schlecht als recht.

Aber dann spiel halt andere Games. Wie gesagt, es gibt Alternativen. Rift kommt auch bald. Da ist dann wieder frischer Wind drinnen. Allein schon, weil da alle halt wieder von vorn anfangen.


----------



## Nexilein (31. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Zu Classic-Zeiten war es noch viel öder gegen Ende. Was konntest du denn da am Ende schon machen, außer raiden? Es gab ganz am Anfang nicht mal PvP. Man hat sich zwar an Tarrens Mühle gefetzt, aber ein System gab es nicht. Es gab keine Erfolge, mit Ruf farmen war auch nicht soviel los. Du konntest raiden und das war es.



Trotzdem war es abwechslungseicher.
Wer nicht raiden wollte oder konnte, konnte sich z.B. T0,5 holen. Lange Questreihe, optionale Bosse, Baron Run, etc.
Im Endeffekt ist man dafür auch nur durch Instanzen gerannt, aber es war definitiv schöner verpackt als ein simpler Klick im DF.

PvP in Hillsbrad ist auch ein gutes Beispiel für das, was früher anders war: Wenn jemand angefangen hat, dann haben andere mitgemacht. Man konnte sich vom Spiel zu viel Blödsinn inspirieren lassen, und es hat sich immer jemand drangehängt. 
Heute machen im Endeffekt alle das gleiche, und die Leute können sich für nichts begeistern was nicht mit min. 10 Erfolgspunkten belohnt wird.


----------



## Tikume (1. Februar 2011)

Nexilein schrieb:


> PvP in Hillsbrad ist auch ein gutes Beispiel für das, was früher anders war: Wenn jemand angefangen hat, dann haben andere mitgemacht. Man konnte sich vom Spiel zu viel Blödsinn inspirieren lassen, und es hat sich immer jemand drangehängt.
> Heute machen im Endeffekt alle das gleiche, und die Leute können sich für nichts begeistern was nicht mit min. 10 Erfolgspunkten belohnt wird.



Das haben die Leute auch erst gemacht als es Ehrenpunkte gab 

Dass sich Wow Spieler für nichts begeistern was nicht mit Items oder irgendwelchen Punkten vergütet wird war schon immer so (natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen). Wenn Du sowas suchst dann geh nach Ultima Online oder SWG. Da lassen sich die Leute wirklich auf Sachen ein.


----------



## Manaori (1. Februar 2011)

lord schrieb:


> @klos
> 
> es geht weniger darum das es nix zu tun gäbe sondern eher darum, dass es zu viel zeit in anspruch nimmt. zu classic, bc oder wotlk hat man relativ schnell ne gruppe für irgendeine instanz oder raid gefunden. zu classic hat man mit der ´*gilde* neulinge direkt durch bwl oder ony gezogen und hat auch so gut wie immer randoms zum auffüllen der raids mitgenommen. zu bc war es das selbe mit kara und zu wotlk war es anfangs naxx und sath und später ulduar.



Ich bin mal so frech und beschränke mich mit meiner Antwort auf diesen Teil des Posts. Wie du schon so nett erwähnt hast - sowohl in Classic als auch in BC war es die Gilde,die mit einem die einfachen Raids lief. Vorausgesetzt in Classic natürlich, dass die Gilde überhaupt groß genug war, zu raiden, oder ein gutes Bündnis hatte. Das waren nämlich nun nicht gar so viele, so weit ich weiß. 40 Leute zusammenzukriegen war halt nicht so einfach. 
Dassselbe zu BC. Keine Randomgruppe für Kara - falls es sowas gab -hätte einen Neuling durchgeschliffen, auch damals nicht. Auch dafür brauchts ne Gilde. So. Damit sind hier die Vorzüge an damals, die du hervorhebst, alles Vorzüge, die eine Gilde brachte. Nun aber, wo Cata es quasi erfordert, in einer aktiven Gilde zu sein, sperrst du dich dagegen? Es ist doch nichts anders. Früher, also, zu BC Zeiten, ging man auch lieber innerhalb der Gilde heros oder hat sich die Gruppe halt über den Handel oder die FL zusammengesucht. Das dauerte, wenn man DD war, oft auch hübsch seine Zeit. Heute halt über den DF für die, die keine Lust auf Gilde haben oder keine so große FL. Wobei die auch noch im Handel fragen könnten,bei uns wird da die Gruppe eg auch relativ schnell voll, und unser Server ist nun nicht so überfüllt. 

Ich mag es nicht, die Argumente anderer zu wiederholen, aber - mit einer aktiven Gilde macht alles wesentlich mehr Spaß. Ich mache momentan auch nicht so viel, aber eher an Ermangelung an Zeit. Mein kleiner Tank wird bald 85, dann wirds vielleicht mehr,mit meiner großen machen wir momentan größtenteils Gildenerfolge. Nicht eben Progress, aber es macht Spaß. 
Daran sollten auch viele denken. Es gibt so viele Dinge, die man in WoW tun kann -warum müssen es immer die schwierigsten Heros und die neuesten Raids sein? Auch alte Sachen können sehr schön sein. Alte Raids, alte Inis, alte Sets. Es ist ja nicht so,als wäre man vom Spiel gezwungen, sich gleich aufs neueste von neuem zu stürzen und gleich alles wipefrei zu schaffen (den Eindruck habe ich oft hier..) Ne, das Spiel zwingt einen zu gar nichts - wenns einen langweilt,kann man sogar ausloggen und ne Weile ausgeloggt lassen  Höchstens die Community verlangt von einem, gleich alles sofort perfekt zu wissen. Und dafür gibts Gilden. Da sucht man sich Gleichgesinnte,die ähnlich denken. Und be iuns ist das momentan, den Progress noch sein zu lassen,weil uns ein Tank fehlt,und uns die Gildenerfolge zu holen.


----------



## MayoAmok (1. Februar 2011)

lord schrieb:


> mit cata wartet man als dd gut ne stunde für non hero und 1,5-2 stunden für ne hero. mal geht es auch schneller aber meiner erfahrung nach dauert es immer mindestens ne stunde bis ich ne gruppe über das tool gefunden habe. raids kann man als random momentan auch ersteinmal vergessen. sogar für baradin festung muss man itemlvl350+ haben und clear erfolg. ohne erfolg muss man dann schon full epic ausgestattet sein (itemlvl 359 glaube ich) und bei den anderen raids wird man auch nur mitgenommen, wenn man itemlvl 350+ hat und einige erfolge (meist 6+/12).



Mir fehlt hier ein wenig die Eigeninitiative

"dauert es immer mindestens ne stunde bis ich ne gruppe über das tool gefunden habe"

"sogar für baradin festung muss man itemlvl350+ haben und clear erfolg"

"anderen raids wird man auch nur mitgenommen, wenn man itemlvl 350+ hat"

Du machst deinen Spielspass von anderen und von einer technischen Entwicklung der neueren Zeit abhängig, die es früher eben so nicht gab. 

Als es den Dungeonfinder nicht gab, musste man selbst aktiv werden, um eine Gruppe zu finden. In dieser Zeit konnte man nichts anderes machen, weil man im /2 Channel präsent sein musste. Jetzt wartet man im Tool und geht nebenbei farmen oder questen. Für diese Bequemlichkeit muss man eben eine Wartezeit in Kauf nehmen, die man aber mit anderweitigen Dingen füllen kann. 

Und wenn Du bemängelst, dass "andere Spieler" Dich ausschliessen, weil deren Voraussetzungen von Dir nicht erfüllt werden, was spricht denn dagegen, eine eigene Gruppe zu eröffnen, mit geringeren Anforderungen. 

Also tut mir leid, aber Du machst es Dir ein wenig zu bequem. 

Die Community muss wieder zusammenwachsen, wieder miteinander reden sollte ganz oben auf der Tagesordnung stehen.. Der Dungeonfinder sollte nur eine absolute Notlösung sein, um an Leute für die Gruppe zu kommen. Und eben als bequeme Möglichkeit, die Instanz zu erreichen, wenn man eine Gruppe gefunden hat. Und so sollte er behandelt werden: Als Möglichkeit, die eigene Gruppe aufzufüllen, und nicht als Fliessband, was im Minutentakt Mitspieler ausspuckt, die man bei Nichtgefallen gleich wieder kicken kann, weil der DF ja gleich den nächsten präsentiert. 

Und für die Anforderungen der anderen Spieler kann ja wohl Blizzard auch nur sehr wenig. Liegt auch daran, dass man möglichst wenig mit den anderen zu tun haben will. Leute sollen Bescheid wissen, dass man möglichst mit ihnen nicht reden muss, um irgendwas zu erklären. Überhaupt ist TS mit Fremden sowieso verpöhnt. 
Dann soll der Raid dank guter Ausrüstung schnell und maximal erfolgreich über die Bühne gehen, damit ich mit den anderen Spacken nicht mehr als absolut nötig Zeit verbringen muss, um dann wieder meinen eigenen Verrichtungen nachgehen zu können. 

Ein wenig mehr soziale Kompetenz würde dem Spiel sehr gut tun.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Rift kommt auch bald. Da ist dann wieder frischer Wind drinnen.


Nein, Rift ist WoW in grün.


----------



## Rainaar (1. Februar 2011)

Keelin20 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zur BC-Generation und kann dir nur zustimmen, dass viele die aus der Lichking-Generation kommen mit dieser Einstellung die sie haben in BC nichtmal über den ersten 25er gekommen wären.



Die Frage ist ob das überhaupt noch relevant ist.
WOW ändert sich bzw. hat sich verändert. Lich King hat es so gut wie jedem ermöglicht lila zu tragen und den einen oder anderen Raid zu besuchen ohne dabei jeden Fehler brutal zu bestrafen. Nicht wenige Spieler empfinden das als durchaus angenehm.
Zudem ist es schon auffällig das hier im Forum ca.80% Spieler sind die sich selbst zu guten bis sehr Guten Spielern zählen für die auch in Cata nichts schwer ist.
Die Realität auf den Servern sieht dagegen wohl etwas anders aus.
WOW war immer schon sehr auf den Endcontend gemünzt und wird es wohl auch bleiben. Um so verwunderlicher der Focus seitens Blizzard auf die Überarbeitung der alten Welt ohne jeglichen Nutzen für eben diesen Endcontend.
Dazu kommen noch ungenutzte Möglichkeiten z.b. statt Tausendwinter auch für 85er attraktiv zu halten ( ->Belohnungen für 85er ) ist dies nun, zumindest bei uns auf dem Server, praktisch Tod.
Auch bei den Berufen hat Blizz fast nichts gelernt: 
Immernoch benötigt man Dinge aus Inzanzen um etwas herzustellen das man nicht mehr braucht wenn man diese besucht. 

Ich denke die Mehrzahl der Spieler war mit der Lichking-Art ganz zufrieden. Hätte Blizz diese beibehalten und dazu dann noch ein paar sehr anspruchsvolle Instanzen geschaffen die sich durch spezielle Beute und vor allem dauerhaft hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad von den anderen abheben wäre für jeden was dabei gewesen. So ist der Contend für den Nichtraider auf 85 in der Tat ein wenig dünn.


----------



## MayoAmok (1. Februar 2011)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Auch bei den Berufen hat Blizz fast nichts gelernt:
> Immernoch benötigt man Dinge aus Inzanzen um etwas herzustellen das man nicht mehr braucht wenn man diese besucht.



Hö?

Ich kann mit einer Zutat aus der Instanz (Zugangsvoraussetzung ilvl 329, Dropstufe 346) einen Gegenstand der Stufe 359 herstellen. 

Warum sollte ich diesen Gegenstand nichtmehr benötigen, wenn ich in diese Instanz gehen kann?


----------



## RedShirt (1. Februar 2011)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Viel Grafikblasen, wenig Spielinhalt, der versucht wird durch einen hohen Schwirigkeitsgrad in den Heroes zu überdecken.



Graphik *ist* auch Content. Da sitzt jemand und modelliert, ist das keine Arbeit?

Wenn "hoch" = "zwei Schritte links, Dmg machen + Buff austicken lassen, zwei Schritte rechts, wiederholen" ist, dann sind die Raids unschaffbar. Auf HC sind sie dann nur noch von Chuck Norris und seinen Klonen zu bewältigen? =(
Der ist vielleicht *zu hoch* für viele, die einfach kein Grips bis auf 3 Tasten-drücken investieren wollen, zu hoch.



Nexilein schrieb:


> Trotzdem war es abwechslungseicher.
> Wer nicht raiden wollte oder konnte, konnte sich z.B. T0,5 holen. Lange Questreihe, optionale Bosse, Baron Run, etc.



Wer jetzt nicht raiden will farmt, macht Dailies, questet, holt sich Achievments (von denen es auch für Quests viele gibt), holt sich durch Farmen + Gold seine BOE Epics (ohne Questreihe, die man nebenher ja auch nicht allein machen konnte) und vieles mehr.
Abwechslungsreicher? hahaha, wake up.
Soviel wie jetzt gab es noch nie.


----------



## Blub Bekifft (1. Februar 2011)

Ich Denke das die Spieler ( vor allen die neuen ) mit LK deshalb zufrieden waren. Weil diese nicht so Zeitintensiv und einfacher waren. Daher kam man schneller an ein gutes equi.
Ich hätte mit von Cat gewünscht, das für Solloparts ein wenig mehr Abwechslung geben würde. Es ist schon ein wenig fade und eintönig was da geboten wird. Aber so ist es nun mal und hoffe das da noch einige dazu kommt.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Februar 2011)

Um nochmal zu diesem Thema zu kommen.

Man sollte nicht vergessen, das mit erreichen der Höchststufe unser bekannter roter Faden ("ich muss leveln") an sich wegfällt.
Danach gibt es niemanden mehr, der vorgibt, wie man weiter verfährt. Das ist aber nicht nur seit Cata so, sondern war immer das gleiche.

Dieses führt dazu, das eigentlich unser Grundbedarf wegfällt und wir uns einfach überlegen müssen wie wir fortfahren. Einige arbeiten etwas weiter, setzen sich ein kleines Ziel (z.B. heroic rdy zu werden) und ziehen danach weitere Charaktere hoch. Andere spielen nur den einzelnen Char auf einem Maximum (Es gibt diese Leute, die nur einen Charakter haben) und bauen nur auf diesem auf. Weitere prügeln sich zu Tode im PVP, machen Erfolge oder Dinge, die auf andere Weise liegen geblieben sind. All das passiert, bis weitere Contentpatches kommen, die einen gewissen Teil noch spannender / wieder spannend machen.

Jedoch war das wie schon gesagt eigentlich immer so und nie anders.

Trotzdem muss ich hier etwas unterscheiden. Wir vergleichen ja alle etwas spätere Versionen der Addons und dieses Cata, welches erst seit wenigen Wochen draußen ist (also in der Grundversion). Jedes der Addons hat mit der Zeit weitere Möglichkeiten gebracht, sich zu unterhalten, die Anzahl der Raids wurde z.B. höher. Hier ist das ganze noch nicht gegeben und wir sind in dem Fortschritt von Cata als Addon einfach auch beiweitem nicht so weit.

Ich denke nicht nur in der Endphase von WotLK, sondern auch von BC und evtl. Classic war es später möglich, jetzt noch schwere Dinge wieder einfacher zu lösen (Heroische Instanzen werden einfacher, wenn die starken Raidler öfter Random gehen) und gerade der Raidbereich wird wieder offener gestaltet für Random Spieler.

Jetzt kommt aber wieder das große "und was ist mit...?"
Und hier fängt es nämlich an. Die Questgebiete bereits auf den Weg dahin bieten nur wenig. Vashjir ist nicht mehr als ein Experiment von Blizzard, macht 1/5 des Addons (von 80 auf 85) und ist von dem Großteil der Spieler verhasst (obwohl es auch Leute gibt (angeblich) die es mögen *schauder*).
Hyjal ist ein schnelles Questgebiet für die ganz eiligen, da euer roter Faden dafür sorgt, das man nur diese Quest machen KANN, um weiter zu kommen. Tiefenheim hat einen schönen Hintergrund, hat aber den gleichen Fehler. Schattenhochland halte ich für einen schlechten Witz, der einzig schöne Punkt ist da im Magen von dem Vieh und die Hochzeit und das wegflaken der Drachen. Der Rest ist sinnloses Rumgerenne über Stunden.
Ok, Uldum ist ein Traum, das muss ich zugeben, aber der Rest...


----------



## MayoAmok (1. Februar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt aber wieder das große "und was ist mit...?"
> Und hier fängt es nämlich an. Die Questgebiete bereits auf den Weg dahin bieten nur wenig. Vashjir ist nicht mehr als ein Experiment von Blizzard, macht 1/5 des Addons (von 80 auf 85) und ist von dem Großteil der Spieler verhasst (obwohl es auch Leute gibt (angeblich) die es mögen *schauder*).
> Hyjal ist ein schnelles Questgebiet für die ganz eiligen, da euer roter Faden dafür sorgt, das man nur diese Quest machen KANN, um weiter zu kommen. Tiefenheim hat einen schönen Hintergrund, hat aber den gleichen Fehler. Schattenhochland halte ich für einen schlechten Witz, der einzig schöne Punkt ist da im Magen von dem Vieh und die Hochzeit und das wegflaken der Drachen. Der Rest ist sinnloses Rumgerenne über Stunden.
> Ok, Uldum ist ein Traum, das muss ich zugeben, aber der Rest...



Da ist doch sehr viel persönlicher Geschmack dabei. 

Es gibt ausgewogene Questgebiete mit verschiedenen Settings. 

Vashj'ir hat mir ganz gut gefallen. Man muss ein wenig umdenken und auch die dritte Dimension mit einbeziehen. Es gibt da ein paar witzige Einfälle (man denke an den Zwerg, der da kopfüber an der Muschel hängt). 
Man muss halt eben auch mal nach oben und nach unten schauen, was meiner Meinung nach dem Spielgefühl zugute kommt. Allein die Farben dort sind etwas, naja, schrecklich.

Ansonsten haben wir grüne Wiesen, Berge, ein felsiges Gebiet, und diesmal wiedermal eine Wüste mit Oasen und Pyramiden. 

Wenn man das Spiel allerdings so sieht:

"im Magen von dem Vieh ... und das wegflaken der Drachen"

Und keinen Bezug zur Story herstellt und ab und zu mal schaut, was man da macht und wem man gerade warum hilft, fehlt einem ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil an Spielspass. 

Kann man so spielen, man kann sich aber auch ein wenig darauf einlassen und sich selbst als Charakter ein wenig einbringen.

In dem Video, was ich in meiner Sig verlinkt habe, sagt ein Entwickler eines Rollenspiels (ich glaub es ist Gothic) sinngemäss:

"Ein Rollenspiel gibt einem nur soviel zurück, was man als Spieler bereit ist, darein zu investieren. Man kann es spielen, indem man einfach nur ein paar Monster wegkloppen geht, aber Spass wird das nicht machen. "


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele Gebiete immer mehrfach...

Mit dem Main war es natürlich noch ein "durchkommen", um den MdL fertig zu bekommen, aber der DK Twink liest schon wieder viel mehr dazu.
Den großen Witz habe ich aber eigentlich nicht bisher gesehen, da ist Rotkammgebirge z.B. tausend Mal besser...

Und nur weil ich hier "in dem Magen von dem Vieh" schreibe, heißt das ja nicht, das ich die Geschichte dahinter nicht verstehe. Mir ist nur der Name entfallen


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Februar 2011)

Man kann hier sehr gut an den Antworten und dem Unmut über die achso lahmen Quests vieler, erkennen, daß
die meisten sich nicht einmal die Questtexte durchlesen sondern nur so schnell wie möglich alles hinter sich bringen möchten, um nur schnell 85 zu werden.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Natürlich, wenig Spielinhalt...ist ja nicht so, dass der Spielinhalt von Level 1-60 praktisch zu 75% erneuert wurde, was den weitaus größten Teil das Addons ausmacht...Cataclysm ist DAS Twink-Addon..Und es war die Community (zumindest damals der Teil der am lautesten war) die in den Foren geschrien hat, dass die Heros wieder "heroisch" werden sollen, nicht Blizzard, die irgend etwas "überdecken" wollen



tja, der TE kritisierte ja gar nicht, daß Twinks viel Neues haben, sondern "für Stufe 85 sehr gering gehalten"


----------



## Rainaar (1. Februar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Vashjir ist nicht mehr als ein Experiment von Blizzard, macht 1/5 des Addons (von 80 auf 85) und ist von dem Großteil der Spieler verhasst (obwohl es auch Leute gibt (angeblich) die es mögen *schauder*).



Blasphemie! Wo sind die Steine? 

Nur so nebenbei: Ich hab das Gebiet mit 3 Chars nicht nur durch, nein, GANZ DURCH mit beiden Erfolgen  und muss gestehen das ich es einfach nur genial finde.


----------



## Derulu (1. Februar 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> tja, der TE kritisierte ja gar nicht, daß Twinks viel Neues haben, sondern "für Stufe 85 sehr gering gehalten"



Und ich habe hier nicht den TE kritisiert, sondern meinen Vorposter, der meinte, dass sich Blizzard keine Arbeit gemacht hat, bzw. nur sehr wenig. Dabei ist das Addon vom Aufwand her das vermutlich größte und zeitintensivste das es bisher gab. Denn nicht nur, dass neue Länder eingeführt wurden wie bei jedem Addon zuvor, nein, die bestehenden alten Länder wurden a) überarbeitet und verändert und b) haben eine 3. Dimension bekommen, denn bisher musste man ja nix von oben sehen, nur die Gebiete unter den Flugrouten. Der Vorwurf (Achtung maßlos übersteigert aber den Sinn treffend) "die haben sich keine Arbeit angetan und arbeiten sowieso nur mehr alle an Titan (und an WoW arbeiten nur mehr die "Auszubildenden")" trifft einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Februar 2011)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Man kann hier sehr gut an den Antworten und dem Unmut über die achso lahmen Quests vieler, erkennen, daß
> die meisten sich nicht einmal die Questtexte durchlesen sondern nur so schnell wie möglich alles hinter sich bringen möchten, um nur schnell 85 zu werden.



Nein, dem muss ich wiedersprechen.

Ich queste sehr gerne - weil es abseits von Inis/Raids immer noch das abwechslungsreichste im Spiel ist.

Ich habe alle neuen 80-85er Gebiete durch, und dabei zuerst Vash´jir und dann Hyal gemacht - weil ich mir nichts entgehen lassen wollte und eben nicht schnell schnell auf 85.

Und dennoch war ich schnell auf 85, lang bevor ich alle Qs bzw. Gebiete durchhatte. Und ich habe Texte gelesen und dennoch finde ich die Geschichte dahinter nicht grossartig zusammenhängend.

Ich mein, wie sieht es jetzt aus?

Ich muss sagen, ich habe vor Cata lange Pause gemacht, also auch Prepatch nicht mitbekommen.

Jetzt starte ich da also in einer völlig veränderten Welt und weiss nicht warum es so ist - also natürlich weiss ich es, aber auch im Spiel bekommt man es nicht so vermittelt....

Gut, wo gehts los, was ist zu tun? Zeppelin,Boot?  Nö, erstmal Heldenaufruf annehmen, dh Start-Q für ein Gebiet auf einer Tafel, dann paar mal hin und her und
dann gehts ab ins neue Gebiet, dort kommt eine Sequenz, dann gehts questen los.

Zuerst 1 Questhub, dann der nächste usw, ab und an hat man bis zu 3 Anlaufstellen, wo man aber jeweils alle Qs erfüllen muss, damit es mit dem roten Faden weitergeht.

Ist man in einem Gebiet fertig, was dann? aja, in der Heimatstadt wartet auf der Tafel die Start-Q fürs nächste Gebiet....toller Storyzusammenhang. 

Und gerade dieses System, dieser durchgehend rote Faden - das man oft keine Möglichkeit mehr hat, ausser zwingend genau die eine Quest nach der anderen zu machen,
ist dafür verantwortlich, dass es so schnell geht....ganz egal ob man Story liest oder nicht, es macht nicht soviel Unterschied - ernsthaft, das Argument finde ich nur bedingt gültig. 

Wielang dauert es denn einen Q-Text lesen? 10, max. 20sek wenn überhaupt.
Sollen es summasummarum im besten Fall 3 Std sein, die man braucht um in allen Gebieten alle Q-Texte gewissenhaft durchzulesen. Ist immer noch ein sehr geringer Bruchteil an
der Zeit die es dauert alle Gebiete/Qs zu erledigen.


Also für mich geht es doch tw. auch genau darum in diesem Thread.....ich hab nach langer Pause wieder angefangen und hatte nicht vor so schnell wie möglich 85 zu werden
um dann zu raiden,etc.  Von mir aus könnt ich jetzt noch 3 Gebiete durchquesten - aber es gibt halt nix mehr.


Ein paar "witzige" Dailys mehr, am liebsten in Uldum, wären toll gewesen, bzw. wohl nicht so schwer zu implementieren.


----------



## MayoAmok (1. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Also für mich geht es doch tw. auch genau darum in diesem Thread.....ich hab nach langer Pause wieder angefangen und hatte nicht vor so schnell wie möglich 85 zu werden
> um dann zu raiden,etc. Von mir aus könnt ich jetzt noch 3 Gebiete durchquesten - aber es gibt halt nix mehr.
> 
> 
> Ein paar "witzige" Dailys mehr, am liebsten in Uldum, wären toll gewesen, bzw. wohl nicht so schwer zu implementieren.



Was spricht denn dagegen, auch als 85er (wenn man nicht twinken will) die alten Gebiete zu bereisen und dort Abenteuer zu erleben?

Gewiss gehen die Quests dann viel schneller, aber man erlebt die neue Geschichte, der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz hat sich entwickelt, auch die Zerstörung der Welt wird einem vielerorts vermittelt, auch warum das so ist. 

Achja, Deathwing begegnet einem durchaus von Zeit zu Zeit in den neuen Gebieten, manchmal auch nur vertreten durch seine Schergen. Er ist aber nicht so überpräsent wie der Lichkönig, der in WotLK an fast jeder Ecke rumstand und mit seinem dicken Schwert gedroht hat. 

Also wer das Spiel jetzt nach den ganzen Änderungen nur auf den zugegeben schnellen Weg von 80 auf 85 und dann aufs Endgame konzentriert, wird dem Spiel nicht gerecht. Cataclysm ist das bisher größte Addon, es bietet eben nicht nur neuen zusätzlichen Inhalt, sondern eine komplett neue Welt, man könnte es schon fast als WOW2 bezeichnen.


----------



## Derulu (1. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Achja, Deathwing begengnet einem durchaus von Zeit zu Zeit in den neuen Gebieten, manchmal auch nur vertreten durch seine Schergen. Er ist aber nicht so überpräsent wie der Lichkönig, der in WotLK an fast jeder Ecke rumstand und mit seinem dicken Schwert gedroht hat.



Und im Gegensatz zum Lichkönig, der immer nur gedroht hat dir was zu tun, dich aber weiterhin seine Schergen niederschnetzeln und dich stärker werden ließ, macht Deathwing dich platt, wenn er dir denn doch einmal begegnet, der droht nicht nur ^^


----------



## Versace83 (1. Februar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Moin,
> Es ist mir letzterzeit aufgefallen das man nur noch Arena und Raiden gehn kann und einmal pro tag hero ini durchfarmen für die Punkte.
> Ich weiss schon garnicht mehr was ich machen soll in Cataclysm was für mich nützlich sein könnte. Keine epischen quests mehr oder keine quests die mir irgendwie ansatzweise helfen könnten. Einen neuen char habe ich garnicht vor hoch zu lvln und will mich dazu auch garnicht gezwungen fühlen. Da gibt es noch den Beruf archä. aber das tuhe ich mir noch nicht an, hab von vielen sagen lassen das es wochen dauern kann bis man mal was episches hat. Es sind zwar gute epische sachen dabei aber ich denke das ich es durch raiden locker wieder aufholen kann.
> 
> Vllt könnt ihr mir helfen was man sinnvolles machen könnte in cataclysm (kein erfolgsjunkie)


Beim Angeln und Kochen bekommst doch auch keine epischen Items, oder? Ich kenne zwar deinen Char nicht, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten: trotzdem skillst du diese Nebenberufe...aber Archaeologie (so klingt es zumindest) wuerdest du nur wegen epics machen?

Zum Thema:
Da du nicht gerne twinks faellt dass fuer dich wohl flach. Neben Arena und raiden gibt es auch noch die (hero) Inis, BGs und dailies/ruf steigern. Aber im Gross und ganzen war es mit 80 nichts anderes... mit 70 hatte man immerhin noch die Questreihen fuer die Raids... aber ansonsten war es da nichts anderes. (zu classic kann ich nix sagen, da hab ich noch nicht gespielt). Ob das alles sinnvoll ist, darueber laesst sich streiten... aber eben das Endgame wie es vorher auch schon war.

@Rainaar: ja, da kann ich dir nur zustimmen... bin auch immer gerne in Vashj'ir (schafft das wirklich keiner richtig zu schreiben? ^^) und wenn ich wieder einen Twink in dem Bereich haben sollte gehe ich auch gerne wieder dort hin


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Februar 2011)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Was spricht denn dagegen, auch als 85er (wenn man nicht twinken will) die alten Gebiete zu bereisen und dort Abenteuer zu erleben?
> 
> Gewiss gehen die Quests dann viel schneller, aber man erlebt die neue Geschichte, der Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz hat sich entwickelt, auch die Zerstörung der Welt wird einem vielerorts vermittelt, auch warum das so ist.



Spricht nix dagegen - ich hab auch mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich Blizz´s Arbeit in den alten Gebieten mehr als honoriere und es für mich ein Grund ist mal richtig zu twinken.

Aber eben mit Twink und nicht durch die Low-Gebiete mit nem 85er und Flugmount zu rushen


----------



## MayoAmok (1. Februar 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Spricht nix dagegen - ich hab auch mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich Blizz´s Arbeit in den alten Gebieten mehr als honoriere und es für mich ein Grund ist mal richtig zu twinken.
> 
> Aber eben mit Twink und nicht durch die Low-Gebiete mit nem 85er und Flugmount zu rushen



Kann aber auch jeder so spielen, wie er möchte. Manche Leute haben tatsächlich keinen einzigen Twink. Solls geben. 

Allerdings kann man sich durch rushen auch diesen Content kaputtmachen. 

Ich behaupte mal ganz frech: Ein 85er, der Spass am Questen hat, und gern in die Geschichte (auch in den kleinen Questgebieten) eintauchen möchte, lässt auch mal gegebenenfalls seinen fetten ICC Drachen im Stall und schwingt sich aufs Pferdchen.


----------



## Sacrilege (1. Februar 2011)

Ohne extrem viel Zeit zu investieren, sagen wir mal 1 Stunde pro Tag, ist man locker in einem Monat auf 85 und man hat alle Gebiete komplett durchgequestet und alle Berufe auf max. Level.

Dann beginnt das Übliche, Equip sammeln für Inis und Raids, mehr "Langzeitmotivation" bietet das Spiel nicht, sofern man sich nicht auf künstliche Konstrukte wie "der Wahnsinnige" etc. einlässt.

Inis bzw. Raids sind auch eher kurzweilig, sobald man 2-3x in einer Ini war, ist die ja auch nicht mehr gerade aufregend und spannend. Der einzige Grund warum man sich das immer wieder antut, ist nur um ein bestimmtes Item von einem Boss abzugreifen oder um Punkte zu sammeln. Selbiges in den Raids, man haut Boss X nicht 20x um weil es so toll und lustig ist, sondern nur wegen der Items.

Instanzen und Raids sind also im Prinzip nichts anderes als grinden, nur mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde mit Cata angehoben, wobei das eigentlich eine Lüge ist. Die meisten Bosse sind vom Design her so einfach, dass man sie auch im Halbschlaf umhauen kann. Anstatt sich was interessantes auszudenken, haben die Entwickler den Schwierigkeitsgrad an einem einzigen Punkt festgemacht: am Mana der Heiler (und DDs). Das ist ein einziges Armutszeugnis und was daran Spaß machen soll, das habe ich bisher noch nicht erkannt.

Auch wenn sich das alles ziemlich negativ anhört - ist es ja auch - spiele ich noch immer. Jedoch nicht wegen des Spiels als solches, sondern weil ich mit vielen RL Kumpels seit Jahren in einer Gilde bin, wir unseren Spaß im TS haben und das Spiel als solches in etwa die Bedeutung des Fernrsehers im Hintergrund hat. WoW als solches ist das was es ist, ein ausgelutschtes Bonbon.


----------



## Kyrador (1. Februar 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad wurde mit Cata angehoben, wobei das eigentlich eine Lüge ist. Die meisten Bosse sind vom Design her so einfach, dass man sie auch im Halbschlaf umhauen kann. Anstatt sich was interessantes auszudenken, haben die Entwickler den Schwierigkeitsgrad an einem einzigen Punkt festgemacht: am Mana der Heiler (und DDs). Das ist ein einziges Armutszeugnis und was daran Spaß machen soll, das habe ich bisher noch nicht erkannt.



Diese Aussage ist so unglaublich, man möchte sich am liebsten... naja, lassen wir das 
Stimmt ja, Lord Walden in der Burg Schattenfang hängt nur vom Mana des Heilers ab, da muss man sich nicht bewegen. 
Stimmt ja, bei Baron Ashbury braucht man keine Heilung zu kicken, Heiler kann das ja ewig gegenheilen.
Stimmt ja, bei Ozruk müssen die Melees nicht laufen und die range sich keinen DoT draufmachen, die Paralyse geht von selbst weg.
Stimmt ja, bei Erudax muss man sich nicht ins Auge des Sturms stellen und die Adds schnell genug wegkloppen.

Hauptsache, was gesagt, wie?


----------



## Keelin20 (1. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zum Lichkönig, der immer nur gedroht hat dir was zu tun, dich aber weiterhin seine Schergen niederschnetzeln und dich stärker werden ließ, macht Deathwing dich platt, wenn er dir denn doch einmal begegnet, der droht nicht nur ^^



Jup das fand ich ganz lustig. Ich war im Schattenhochland grad am farmen als der Himmel rot wurde. Habs nich gewusst was etz los is und hab mir nix gedacht. Bin dann aufn Boden und wollte eine Blume pflücken, und ich dreh da immer die Kamera das man das von vorne sieht. Auf einmal war da ein riesiger Drache hinter mir der mich angreift looool Und ich hab die Blume noch nicht angeklickt ... als ich mich wieder belebte war sie weg und alles in Flammen. Die Sau hat meine Blume verbrannt ....

Ich fand das richtig lustig lol


----------



## Sacrilege (1. Februar 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist so unglaublich, man möchte sich am liebsten... naja, lassen wir das
> Stimmt ja, Lord Walden in der Burg Schattenfang hängt nur vom Mana des Heilers ab, da muss man sich nicht bewegen.
> Stimmt ja, bei Baron Ashbury braucht man keine Heilung zu kicken, Heiler kann das ja ewig gegenheilen.
> Stimmt ja, bei Ozruk müssen die Melees nicht laufen und die range sich keinen DoT draufmachen, die Paralyse geht von selbst weg.
> ...



Und was soll daran bitte schwer sein? Wenn man kein kompletter Bewegungslegastheniker ist und seine Sinne beisammen hat, macht man das wie ich geschrieben habe im Halbschlaf. Ich meine damit natürlich nicht irgendwelchen Random Gruppen wo die rechte Hand nicht weiß was die linke tut. Wer sich random Gruppen (oft besser genannt random Gimps) antut ist eh selber schuld.

Was die Heilung angeht, die ist nunmal durch das Mana bzw. durch den Manareg begrenzt und das ist der einzig wahre Schwierigkeitgrad, weil man das nicht kompensieren kann! Weder durch bewegen, Casts unterbrechen, noch sonstwas. Wenn der Heiler bei 20-30% Boss HP oom ist, trotz Anregen, Mana Hymne, usw.... tja, was soll man dann tun? Vorallem wenn die Gruppe keine grausamen Fehler begangen hat, die den Manaverbrauch erklären könnte. Genau dieses Mana Problem, das man am Anfang mit schlechtem Equip nunmal hat, hab ich kritisiert. Da hat Blizz einfach zuviel des "Guten" getan.


----------



## Kyrador (1. Februar 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Was die Heilung angeht, die ist nunmal durch das Mana bzw. durch den Manareg begrenzt und das ist der einzig wahre Schwierigkeitgrad, weil man das nicht kompensieren kann! Weder durch bewegen, Casts unterbrechen, noch sonstwas. Wenn der Heiler bei 20-30% Boss HP oom ist, trotz Anregen, Mana Hymne, usw.... tja, was soll man dann tun? Vorallem wenn die Gruppe keine grausamen Fehler begangen hat, die den Manaverbrauch erklären könnte. Genau dieses Mana Problem, das man am Anfang mit schlechtem Equip nunmal hat, hab ich kritisiert. Da hat Blizz einfach zuviel des "Guten" getan.



Wo liegt das Problem? Wenn man schlechtes Equip hat, ist es nunmal schwieriger... wäre komisch, wenn ein Boss schwerer werden würde, wenn man bessere Ausrüstung hat 
Und wenn der Heiler bei 20-30% der Boss HP oom ist, obwohl weder Tank noch DD gravierende Fehler gemacht haben...

Dann haben die *DD wohl zuwenig Schaden gemacht*...

*Oder der Heiler falsch geheilt* (ein Beispiel, das ich an der Stelle immer wieder gerne anführe: Baron Ashbury und sein Verfaulen). Mana-Management ist ein Stichwort an dem Punkt. Wer nur mit der schnellen, aber manaineffizienten Heilung heilt, der braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er oom geht.

*Oder der Tank nutzt seine CDs nicht richtig,* um dem Heiler die Möglichkeit zum Manareg zu geben...


Wie du siehst, jeder kann schuld sein, wenn es nicht klappt.


----------



## Nexilein (1. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wer jetzt nicht raiden will farmt, macht Dailies, questet, holt sich Achievments (von denen es auch für Quests viele gibt), holt sich durch Farmen + Gold seine BOE Epics (ohne Questreihe, die man nebenher ja auch nicht allein machen konnte) und vieles mehr.
> Abwechslungsreicher? hahaha, wake up.
> Soviel wie jetzt gab es noch nie.


Trotzdem ist es Einheitsbrei.
Die beschwörbaren Bosse in Classic hat nicht jeder gelegt, weil man sie nicht legen musste. Man konnte aber anderen bei Ihrer Mount-, T0.5- oder Windfurry-Quest helfen, und hat so Aspekte des Spiels gesehen an denen man sonst einfach vorbeigelaufen wäre.
Genauso war es mit dem Farmen, dass hat zum Raiden dazu gehört, wurde aber z.B. bei uns von Spielern mit Zeit erledigt, die auch Spaß daran hatten.
Heute macht jeder die gleichen Dailys um sich ein paar Fläschchen zu finanzieren...

Ich will damit auch nicht sagen, dass früher alles besser war, denn das wäre falsch. Z.B. sind die Quests (abgesehen von den fehlenden Gruppenquests) im Lauf der Jahre immer besser geworden. Aber leider ist Questen heute eine Sache von Tagen, früher war es eine Beschäftigung für Monate...




Aranamun schrieb:


> Und hier fängt es nämlich an. Die Questgebiete bereits auf den Weg dahin bieten nur wenig. Vashjir ist nicht mehr als ein Experiment von Blizzard, macht 1/5 des Addons (von 80 auf 85) und ist von dem Großteil der Spieler verhasst (obwohl es auch Leute gibt (angeblich) die es mögen *schauder*).



Klar mögen manche Vashj'ir, schließlich ist es nach Uldum das zweit beste 80+ Gebiet.. *duck*


----------



## Goblizepam (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das Thread interessiert gelesen und möchte auch mal meine Meinung kundtun:

Verglichen mit den bis dato vorhandenen Spielinhalten ist die aktuelle Erweiterung (Cata) tatsächlich etwas mickrig ausgefallen.
Persönlich hatte ich mich auf wochenlanges leveln gefreut (die Ankündigungen besagten ja auch deutlich längere Levelabschnitte voraus). Endlich lange Zeit kein stupides Rufgefarme oder durchhetzen irgendwelcher Inis.
Entäuschen empfand ich also, dass man nach minimaler Spielzeit lvl 85 erreicht hatte und sich die zeit mit "Matsfarmen" und "skillen" vertreiben durfte. Darüber hat auch die Archäologie nicht hinwegretten können. Auch wenn diese einespaßige Abwechslung darstellte.
Wirklich gut weggekommen sind dagegen die Umstrukturierten Quests in den "alten" Gebieten. Die haben selbst mir, als "Multitwinker" Spass gemacht. Allerdings hätte ich mir in den neuen Gebieten mehr Freiraum fürs leveln gewünscht. Das die Startgebiete nur für die entsprechenden Klassen erreichbar sind (und das auch nur bis zum Verlassen) ist wirklich Schade - da wär Potential gewesen.
...und das, abgesehen vom PVE-Erlebnis, nicht zuletzt für die Gestaltung des PVP.

Definitives "no-go" war die Einführung der Itemlevelbeschränkung in den Instanzen. War selbst innerhalb der Gilde einfach nur ätzend; sobald einer nicht die Stufenanforderung erfüllte war Essig mit hinporten - FAIL.

Insgesamt hat man meiner Meinung nach mit Cataclysm einige interessante Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten, womöglich aufgrung eines Zeitplans, ungenutzt gelassen. Mögliche Erfolgserlebnisse wurden aufgrund des schnellen Levelaufstiegs ausgelassen (die fünf level spielen sich mindestens ebenso schnell wie die zehn level in wotlk und auch die zu erforschenden Gebiete waren schneller aufzudecken (Flugmount??)). Dazu kam noch, dass die im Vorfeld vielbeschworene Crowd-Control-Pflicht in Instanzen nicht wirklich bis in die Final überlebt hat.
Also tendierte das Spiel dazu, viel zu schnell auf die gewohnte "Daily hero" und andere Dailys zu fixieren. 

Ich für meinen Teil hatte das Gefarme für Items zum Zugang der Daily-Heros-Random nach den deutlich zu schnellen Level-Aufstiegen (mit folgender Farm-pflicht bei den ausgelassenen Fraktionen) relativ schnell satt - zu deutlich der Trend aus WotLk: Farm dir was. Wären die Aufgaben in die Levelgebiete verteilt und darüber hinaus anspruchsvoller sowie mit langsameren Aufstiegen, dann wäre die Erweiterung sicherlich gelungener Ausgefallen. Bleiben noch die gut gemachten "neuen-alten" Levelgebiete"

L.G. Gobli

Ergänzend: Ich empfand Vashir als interessante Abwechslung zu den sonst sehr zweidimensionalen Gebieten, auch storytechnisch ist es Hyjal mindestens ebenbürtig.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (1. Februar 2011)

Früher war es anders. Da brauchte man selbst für 5er Instanzen noch lange Zugangsquestreihen die nicht Solo, sondern nur in Gruppe machbar waren (Strat, Scholo) usw. Auch gab es Sonderbosse die man erst machen konnte nachdem man wo anders Quests abgeschlossen hatte (Zul Farak Hammer Questreihe) und es gab die Epic Questreihen welche sehr langwierig und auch wieder nur in Gruppe machbar waren. Man musste Schlüssel farmen und ein besonderes Highlight war auch der UBRS Schlüssel den nur wenige hatten. Man reiste oft ne halbe Stunde durch die Welt um zu einer Instanz zu kommen. Man suchte in den Hauptstädten nach Gruppen. usw usw usw.

ABER DAS ALLES WAR EUCH JA VIEL ZU ANSTRENGEND

- Ihr wolltet jede Ini ohne Vorbedingungen (außer Schwanzmeter Item LVL)
- Ihr wolltet per Port in die Ini - in Sekundenschnelle
- Keine Zugangsquests
- Keine Rufbeschränkung
- Keine Schlüssel
- Keine langen Questreihen
- Alle Bosse verfügbar ohne dass einer in der Gruppe ein bestimmtes Item, eine Quest abgeschlossen hat

Mal ganz ehrlich....wenn ihr Euch auf der einen Seite wünscht, dass alles sofort verfügbar ist, dann dürft ihr Euch auf der anderen Seite doch nicht ärgern, dass es Euch schnell langweilig wird.


----------



## Dracocephalus (1. Februar 2011)

Bei solchen Spielern wie dem Threadstarter kann ich nur immer mit dem Kopf schütteln... Ich habe es in 4 Jahren immer noch nicht geschafft, alle tollen Ecken in WoW zu finden, alle versteckten Witzigkeiten, alle Anspielungen, all die netten Items mit Zusatznutzen, all das fette End-Game-Gear, all die Erfolge, die Berufe etc. 

Und da hab ich noch nicht mal die ganze tollen Questen, Bücher, Gespräche der NSCs und natürlich das RP mit bedacht. 

Wenn man natürlich nur 40% des Spiels nutzen möchte, also schnell auf 85 spielt und dann die Heros und Raids abgrast, dann muß man sich nicht wundern. Rollenspieler sind in der Lage, sich stumpf an einen Tisch zu setzen und nur mit Worten und Würfeln stundenlang in fremde Welten zu versetzen. Das geht auch bei WoW und damit sind die Möglichkeiten unbegrenzt. 

Außer natürlich, man mag kein Rollenspiel, sondern spielt WoW wie ein Hack'n'Slash mit Sammelaufgaben. Dann sollte man sich nicht beschweren, sondern wechseln...

D.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Februar 2011)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich nur 40% des Spiels nutzen möchte, also schnell auf 85 spielt und dann die Heros und Raids abgrast, dann muß man sich nicht wundern. Rollenspieler sind in der Lage, sich stumpf an einen Tisch zu setzen und nur mit Worten und Würfeln stundenlang in fremde Welten zu versetzen. Das geht auch bei WoW und damit sind die Möglichkeiten unbegrenzt.


THIS! Du hast die Wahrheit hier treffend auf den Punkt gebracht.   


Der TE hingegen spielt WoW als wärs Diablo und wundert sich, das er sich langweit...


----------



## Der Papst (1. Februar 2011)

Ich wuensche mir bzw hoffe, dass der Gedanke das Gildenlevels etc weiter verfolgt wird und es ausser Reittieren und so weiter noch etwas mehr geben wird. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass angedacht wurde eine Art "Gildenhaus" errichten zu koennen. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo es war, da ich den Beitrag nicht mehr finden kann. Aber sowas faende ich beispielsweise auch sehr interessant, man muss dann als Mitglied quasi selber "mitbauen" indem man Materialien ranschafft. Und um den Gedanken weiter zu spinnen koennte man neue Gildenquests einfuegen, durch die man dann bestimmte Haendler/Lehrer/Gegenstaende (Kochstelle, Amboss, ein See zum Angeln und fuer die Optik) in seinem eigenen Haus stationieren kann. Viele werden das bestimmt sehr daemlich finden, aber mir wuerde der Gedanke gefallen, auch wenn das natuerlich nicht ausgereift ist


----------



## Super PePe (1. Februar 2011)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Und was soll daran bitte schwer sein? Wenn man kein kompletter Bewegungslegastheniker ist und seine Sinne beisammen hat, macht man das wie ich geschrieben habe im Halbschlaf. Ich meine damit natürlich nicht irgendwelchen Random Gruppen wo die rechte Hand nicht weiß was die linke tut. Wer sich random Gruppen (oft besser genannt random Gimps) antut ist eh selber schuld.
> 
> Was die Heilung angeht, die ist nunmal durch das Mana bzw. durch den Manareg begrenzt und das ist der einzig wahre Schwierigkeitgrad, weil man das nicht kompensieren kann! Weder durch bewegen, Casts unterbrechen, noch sonstwas. Wenn der Heiler bei 20-30% Boss HP oom ist, trotz Anregen, Mana Hymne, usw.... tja, was soll man dann tun? Vorallem wenn die Gruppe keine grausamen Fehler begangen hat, die den Manaverbrauch erklären könnte. Genau dieses Mana Problem, das man am Anfang mit schlechtem Equip nunmal hat, hab ich kritisiert. Da hat Blizz einfach zuviel des "Guten" getan.



Dein Post ist ein gutes Beispiel um 2 Fehler anzusprechen. 
Erst einmal hast du recht wenn du sagst, dass die Bosse an sich einfach sind. Das waren sie aber schon immer. Nach einigen Runs, Versuchen, hatten man sie "durchschaut". Das Einige ein paar Versuche mehr benötigen spielt dabei keine Rolle. 
Bevor ich nun aber zu den 2 Grundprobleme kommen, möchte ich dich gern auf einen kleinen inhaltlichen Fehler aufmerksam machen. Richtig ist das das Mana des Heilers begrenzt ist. Jedoch kann man, hingegen deiner Aussage, das Haushalten mit diesem Mana mit richtigen Bewegen und Castunterbrechung soweit in die Länge ziehen das sogut wie jeder Boss auch mit Einstiegsequip machbar ist.

Kommen wir nun zu den 2 Grundproblemen sogenannter RGG. Ohne dir jetzt was böses unterstellen zu wollen, schneidest du in deinem Post genau das 1. Problem an (eventuell unbewusst). Die sogenannten "Gimps". Viele gehen mit diesem Bild im Kopf schon in so eine Gruppe. Sie checken fix das Equip ihrer Gruppe. Eventuell haben sie Addons die ihnen das erleichtert. Eventuell auch Addons die gleich die errungenen Erfolge usw abgleichen. Dies tun die meisten aus einem Grund. Sie suchen nach der ersten Bestätigung das sie einmal mehr wieder in einer Gimpgruppe gelandet sind. Nun wird im Laufe dieser Instanz jeder kleinste Fehler, jedes Wort nach einer Bestätigung der Grundhaltung abgeglichen und auf die Liste der Gimppunkte gesetzt. Das passiert meist unbewusst. 
Wenn ich zu einer Gruppe stosse (egal ob in WoW, auf einer Tagung oder wie bei den meisten hier in Schulen) von denen ich eine gewisse "Erwartungshaltung" habe (bezogen auf WoW sind es Gimps, auf Tagungen eventuell verkappte Professoren die sich an ihrem Stuhl klammern, in Schulen Gruppen XYZ mit Eigenschaften XYZ, oder in Betrieben in der Arbeitsgruppe), suche ich natürlich eine Bestätigung meiner Erwartung. Und jeder weiß es ist einfach und schnell Punkte zu finden, wenn man es will, die diese Erwartung erfüllen. Sollte sich einem trotz aller Suche diese Erwartung zerschlagen, ist man "positiv" überrascht (Es äußert sich meist in einem "Oh", "Ah", "Das hätte ich nun nicht erwartet, gedacht"). Und das ist der Punkt. Wenn ich also in eine Gruppe gehen von denen ich denke sie sind eh alle schlecht, finde ich recht schnell Punkte die das bestätigen auch wenn sie völlig unerheblich sind.
Kommen wir nun zu dem 2. Fehler. Viele die nun ihre Erwartung bestätigt sehen, neigen dazu dies auch zu äußern. In WoW meist durch kurze kaum der Regel entsprechenden Satzfragmente - sogenannte Flames. Aus der Erfahrung vorangegangener RGG wird meist schon beim Betreten der Instanz ein Sprüchlein zum Besten gegeben. Auch wenn viele von sich behaupten sowas kommt an sie nicht ran und man könne es gut wegstecken und oder ignorieren, funktioniert das Gehirn jedoch anders als die eigene Vermutung über sich selbst. Dazu ein kleines Beispiel. 
Viele Schüler lernen neben der Mathematik in der Schule auch die Angst vor der Mathematik mit. Meist durch ein pädagogisch schlechten Lehrer (ohne das er es jetzt böse meint - jedoch unterschätzen viele Lehrer das eigene erzeugte "Lernklima" auf ihre Schüler). Der Lehrer ruft nun in seinem Matheunterricht die Susi auf an die Tafel zu kommen um Problem X zu lösen. Meist mit einer ungewollten, jedoch für Susi prägenden Formulierung. "Du hattest ja bei XYZ schon ein Problem nun zeig uns mal das ...." Schon im Vorgehen an die Tafel lernt Susis Gehirn die Angst in Verbindung mit der mathematischen Aufgabe. Die Folge ist das sie bei jedem Matheunterricht neben dem Gelernte auch die Angst im Kopf hat. Angst jedoch, stammt aus Tage wo wir noch in Höhlen wohnten. Sie half uns zu überleben. Angst lässt keine Kreativität zu. Diese ist jedoch notwendig um Probleme zu lösen und zu lernen. Wenn ich also entspannt bin, kann ich "weit" denken. Ich kann mit meinen Gedanken spielen und eine Lösung auf ein für mich kompliziertes Problem finden. Wenn also einer unserer Vorfahren auf ein Säbelzahntiger traf und anfing seinen Gedanken freien und kreativen Lauf zu lassen um das Problem zu lösen, war er definitiv nicht unser Vorfahr. Er war ein gutes Mittagessen. Angst blockiert also unsere Gedanken und lässt meist nur einen Weg zu. Man kann sich also nur auf eins konzentrieren. Und dies meist bei empfundener Bedrohung. Zurück zum Matheunterricht und Susi. Ihre Angst blockiert sie nun und sie wird kaum in der Lage sein das ihr gestellte Problem zu lösen. Sie kann in diesem Moment nur auf einen Weg zurückgreifen und funktioniert dieser nicht versagt sie - zwangsweise. Sie kann sich dagegen auch nicht wehren. Der Lehrer muss also darauf achten die bestehende Motivation zu nutzen ohne den Probanden in eine Zustand der Angst zu versetzen. Nun kann man aber schlecht jemanden Motivieren (es würde zulang dauern nun zu erklären was im Gehirn abläuft). Man kann nur darauf achten jemanden nicht zu Demotivieren. 
Was hat dies alles mit RGG zu tun? Ganz einfach viele haben vor gewissen Situationen Angst. Das würden sie so nicht zugeben. Sie umschreiben es ehr mit so Bemerkungen wie "Oh schon wieder diese..." "Ich hasse den Boss" usw. Einige verlassen auch wortlos die Instanz. Wenn man nun noch jemanden in der Gruppe hat der die Erwartung von Gimps im Kopf hat und seine imaginäre Strichliste zurecht legt, Ist diese Gruppe zum Scheitern verurteilt. Der der nun diese Angst hat wird also auf einen einzigen Weg zurückgreifen um den Boss zu killen. Jedoch wird er nicht in der Lage sein zu lernen einen anderne Weg zu finden, trotz einiger Tips.
Darum sollte man ein Gespür entwickeln was und wie man was sagt/schreibt. Man sollte seine Grundeinstellung bezüglich RGG hinterfragen. Und selbstverständlich dieses nicht nur auf WoW sondern es in freier Wildbahn anwenden. DAnn klappt es nicht nur mit vermeintlichen Hassbossen aus Instanzen sondern auch mit den Arbeitskollegen, seinen Schülern, seinen Mitschülern und den ganzen Haufen Angstbündeln die einem jeden Tag über den Weg laufen.


----------



## nemø (1. Februar 2011)

Rollenspiel. ich farme alte Instanzen, was auch noch netten Goldertrag gibt und ich hab zu tun. Wenn man ne nette Gilde oder ne schöne Stadt hat, ist RP auch auf PvE und PvP-servern 0 Problem


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Februar 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> THIS! Du hast die Wahrheit hier treffend auf den Punkt gebracht.
> 
> 
> Der TE hingegen spielt WoW als wärs Diablo und wundert sich, das er sich langweit...



Er bemängelt verglichen mit anderen AddOns fehlenden Inhalt für Level 85.


Ob man RP macht, alte Gebiete durchquestet und dort Erfolge sammelt, ist Jacke wie Hose - das konnte man früher, das kann man jetzt.

Verglichen wird: BC,WotLK und Cata und dabei das was Level 85 Spieler abseits "alten" Kontents/Erfolge tun können, bzw. was Spieler auf MaxLevel 
vor AddOn eben im AddOn tun können bevor sie auf eine gewisse Grenze stossen.


Und auch ich finde, wie schon erwähnt, die Grenze ist mom. rasch erreicht.

Level 85 hat nicht lang gedauert - und ich wiederhole, ich habe alle Gebiete der Reihe nach durch, wobei der Reihe nach Vash,jir und dann Hyal und dann erst weiter heisst - 
und ich hab Q-Texte gelesen....und ich hab kein einziges Erbstück....

Was bleibt ist einerseits Heros/raiden.....was einige gar nicht bzw. nur bedingt können und Dailys machen - von denen es eine sehr geringe Auswahl gibt und die schlecht verteilt ist
(nochmals Ramakhen von questen her sehr wenig Ruf, aber nur 2 Dailys - Therazane vom questen sehr viel Ruf, aber viele Dailys....Irdener Ring, gar keine Dailys) - u.a. weil sich
ein Grossteil der (neuen!)Dailys in Tol´Barad abspielt und das Gebiet für meinen Geschmack....ich sag jetzt nix.

Wenn man Therazane (rasch) auf Ehrfürchtig hat - geben die nur mehr Gold - ob sich das dann lohnt nur für Gold - ich meine nicht. Für andere Fraktionen herrscht aber quasi Ini- bzw. Herozwang

Einige Berufsrezepte brauchen Chaoskugeln - die sind BoP, also wiederum Herozwang.


----------



## KliKodesch80 (1. Februar 2011)

Es sind ja nun schon einige nützliche, nette Antwoten dabei. Ich hab mich mit einigen Freunden und Familienmitgliedern zusammen getan, wir sind auf nen neuen Server gewechselt und haben einfach mal angefangen, Twinks bei der anderen Fraktion hochzuspielen. Ich finds sehr nett, einfach mal die andere Seite zu spielen. Aber auch einen Twink bei der eigenen Fraktion hochzuspielen hat wirklich was für sich, jetzt nachdem fast sämtliche Gebiete dermaßen überarbeitet wurden. Sollte dir unter allem, was hier bisher gepostet wurde, nichts zusagen, würde ich dir wirklich empfehlen einfach mal was anderes zu spielen. Ich habe meine Pause zum WotLK Ende hin genutzt, um mich endlich mal mit Assassins Creed I und II zu beschäftigen, was mir persönlich sehr gefallen hat. 

greetz


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Februar 2011)

@ Super PePe,

Ich unterlasse jetzt mal den Fullquote.

Deine beschriebenen Probleme stimmen einfach nicht mit den Erfahrungen überein.

Wenn ich vor einem Boss "ich hasse ihn", erinnere ich mich nicht zurück an die Probleme, die ich einst mit dieser oder jenen Gruppe hatte, sondern störe mich an der Mechanik des Bosskampfes.
Den General hasse ich deshalb (Grim Batol) immer noch, weil ICH es nicht leicht finde, den Schattenmob zu CCn, da die Zeit zwischen -> er ist angreifbar -> er steht am Boss in manchen Fällen extrem kurz ist oder weil auch ich einen "Blitz" gerne mal übersehe.
Weiter geht es mit deinen tollen Addons und der Prüfung am Start. Ich selbst schaue nicht auf "kleinere" Spieler, sondern suche die Herausforderung gegen die Leute mit starkem EQ. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht, das ich deshalb auf CC verzichte oder in Flächenzaubern stehe, um weitercasten zu können, sondern den Gesamtschaden. Ich persönlich habe dadurch einen gewissen Ansporn!

Natürlich stehen auch bei mir einige Spieler auf der Abschussliste, aber nicht, weil sie wenig Schaden fahren oder schlechtes EQ haben, sondern wegen deren Verhalten und Reaktionen. Und genau diese Flames erlebe ich schon fast häufiger in einigen Stammgruppenruns.

Außerdem möchte ich noch kurz über deine Wortfetzen sprechen. Es ist nicht NÖTIG, ständig ausufernde Romane zu schreiben. Und nicht jeder deiner Wortfetzen ist ein Flame. Oftmals reichen halbe Sätze aus, um einen Tatbestand nochmal in Erinnerung zu rufen bzw. zu erklären.
Ich bin kein Fan von "aus Pfützen raus", aber es muss auch kein "Irgendwann macht der Boss eine Pfütze am Boden, aus der ihr bitte rausgeht, weil die böse AUA machen" sein, bei der man während der Erklärung noch bequem sein Auto wäscht, einkaufen geht oder heiratet. Dabei bin ich aber kein "ogo ogo"-Typ, sondern versuche in einer ANGEMESSENEN Zeit eine Instanz zu bestehen, also nicht jede einzelne Trashgruppe langatmig vorbereitet werden, sodass man nach der ersten Stunde den ersten Boss erreicht (alles schon erlebt, Heiler, Tank 1 DD mit 350er EQ, ich mit 349, ein neuer DD und alles wurde durchgehend makiert, der Heiler hat nicht einen Tropfen Mana verloren).


----------



## Stevesteel (1. Februar 2011)

Der schrieb:


> Ich wuensche mir bzw hoffe, dass der Gedanke das Gildenlevels etc weiter verfolgt wird und es ausser Reittieren und so weiter noch etwas mehr geben wird. Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass angedacht wurde eine Art "Gildenhaus" errichten zu koennen. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher wo es war, da ich den Beitrag nicht mehr finden kann. Aber sowas faende ich beispielsweise auch sehr interessant, man muss dann als Mitglied quasi selber "mitbauen" indem man Materialien ranschafft. Und um den Gedanken weiter zu spinnen koennte man neue Gildenquests einfuegen, durch die man dann bestimmte Haendler/Lehrer/Gegenstaende (Kochstelle, Amboss, ein See zum Angeln und fuer die Optik) in seinem eigenen Haus stationieren kann. Viele werden das bestimmt sehr daemlich finden, aber mir wuerde der Gedanke gefallen, auch wenn das natuerlich nicht ausgereift ist



Blizzard selbst hat irgendwann einmal behauptet, daß sie niemals Gildenhäuser o.ä. ins Spiel einbauen werden.
Muss mal gucken, ob ich noch den Artikel dazu finde.

@ Super PePe
Packe bitte mehr Absätz in deine Textwall, es vergeht einem die Lust am Lesen.


----------



## Rolandos (1. Februar 2011)

Ich kann nur den Kopfschütteln wenn Leute darüber den Kopf schütteln, was der TE geschrieben hat. 

Er hat ganz einfach recht. Es gibt nichts wofür es lohnen würde WOW weiter zu spielen, ausser mal pro Woche zu Raiden.
Ständig die Selben Daylis, Inis, BG's, Raids mag ich mir auch nicht antun. Einfach Langweilig. WOW ist so etwas von ausgezuscht, das geht garnicht mehr. 

@TE such dir ein anderes MMO, leider wirst du wohlmöglich Pech haben, es gibt nicht mehr was auf Dauer spass macht, alles ist der selbe Kram geworden.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. Februar 2011)

Mir ist auch etwas langweilig geworden! Aus den heros brauch ich nichts mehr und Berufe hab ich bis auf angeln (da werd ich auch nich 525) auf max. raiden tut unsere Gilde noch nicht. Also hab ich mir einen Twink erstellt, aber wirklich interessant ist dieser auch nicht und er macht mir immer nur kurzweilig Spaß!

Also hab ich jetzt auf meinem Server ein "Hilfsprojekt" gestartet. Mein Paladin ist Tank und Heiler und ich hab mich an meine "Angst" vor den ersten hero inis erinnert! "Was wenn der Heiler sagt ich sei zu schlecht equiped und kann mich nicht heilen", "was wenn ich die falschen Ziele fürs CC markiere" usw.

Deshalb biete ich jetzt Abends häufig meine Hilfe für Hero-Neulinge, vor allem Tanks und Heiler an. Also eine Art Mentoring! Dabei achte ich allerdings darauf, dass mich irgend ein DD anquascht nur damit er schneller in eine ini kommt.

Sprich wenn sich ein Tank meldet und sich nicht traut in eine hero zu gehen übernehme ich den Heilerpart und erkläre ihm die einzelnen Instanzen und Bosse etc. und beim Heiler ähnlich dort spiele ich dann den Tankpart. Mittlerweile hilft mir ein befreundeter Mage aus und häufig noch ein Schurke (sicherer Unterbrecher). Mir macht das richtig viel Spaß und ich glaub ich hab dem einen oder anderen dadurch auch eine Freude gemacht und den Leuten das ein oder andere beigebracht! Mittlerweile finde ich schon Nachrichten im Briefkasten und werde so angewhispert... 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust auf sowas man muss ja nicht Tank oder Heiler sein um jemanden die Instanzen näher zu bringen!

Achso ich mach das Ganze natürlich komplett unentgeltlich!


----------



## Derulu (1. Februar 2011)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Ich kann nur den Kopfschütteln wenn Leute darüber den Kopf schütteln, was der TE geschrieben hat.
> 
> Er hat ganz einfach recht. Es gibt nichts wofür es lohnen würde WOW weiter zu spielen, ausser mal pro Woche zu Raiden.
> Ständig die Selben Daylis, Inis, BG's, Raids mag ich mir auch nicht antun. Einfach Langweilig. WOW ist so etwas von ausgezuscht, das geht garnicht mehr.
> ...



Ich kann darüber nur den Kopf schütteln, dass du nur den Kopf schütteln kannst, dass andere über das Thema des TE nur den Kopf schütteln können.
Denn, das angebliche "Cataclysm-Problem" das hier angesprochen wird, ist kein Cataclysm-Problem sondern, wenn es überhaupt ein Problem darstellt, dann schon seit Classic, denn das Rad neu erfinden wird hier sicher keiner und es ist nun mal seit Classic so, dass man in Endcontent, wenn man denn mal so weit kommt, nur noch raidet und ab und an eine Instanz besucht, zumindest wenn es immer schon das Ziel war "etwas zu erreichen". Die Leute schütteln nicht den Kopf darüber, dass es immer das Selbe ist am höchsten Level, das ist doch jedem klar, sondern a) darüber, dass der TE JETZT nachdem das Spiel bereits 6 Jahre auf dem Markt ist, darauf kommt, dass es so ist wie ist ist (und das ganze an Cata festmacht) und b) der TE wohl zu den Spielern gehört, die ihren Fokus eben auf "was erreichen" legen, ohne sich für das drumherum wirklich zu interessieren, denn würde er das tun, würde er so viele andere schöne Dinge entdecken, es würde ihm so viel einfallen, dass er er gar nicht auf die Idee kommen würde, er könnte sich langweilen. Und ist dies trotzdem mal der Fall, kann man immer noch Pause machen und was anderes machen, nur nach 6 Jahre WoW an der Spielausrichtung oder eigentlich seiner persönlichen Spielausrichtung rumzunörgeln, ist nicht der richtige Weg


----------



## Obsti (1. Februar 2011)

Dracocephalus schrieb:


> Bei solchen Spielern wie dem Threadstarter kann ich nur immer mit dem Kopf schütteln... Ich habe es in 4 Jahren immer noch nicht geschafft, alle tollen Ecken in WoW zu finden, alle versteckten Witzigkeiten, alle Anspielungen, all die netten Items mit Zusatznutzen, all das fette End-Game-Gear, all die Erfolge, die Berufe etc.
> 
> Und da hab ich noch nicht mal die ganze tollen Questen, Bücher, Gespräche der NSCs und natürlich das RP mit bedacht.
> 
> ...



Was soll der dreck denn von dir? Dein kopf kannst du sons wohin schütteln^^
Mich interessiert es nunmal derzeit nicht alle ecken azeroths zu erkunden oder durchquesten?? Hallo? Soll ich mich nun gezwungen fühlen? Ausserdem gab es früher mehr spielinhalt ausser in wotlk, auf dem endlevel. Soll es nun so enden das man gezwungen ist nur zu twinken damit ich die cata welt einmal gesehen habe? nein nein das ist nicht der sinn des spiels. Sondern das ich nach der ARBEIT was zu tun habe in WoW was ich monatlich bezahle. Scheiss egal wieviel ich dafür bezahle, es geht ums prinzip. Und da kann man wohl ein wenig ein kleines bisschen spielinhalt wünschen. Aber wechseln muss man auch nicht, den entwicklern muss man nur was rumflamen (was ich aber nicht tuhen werde) damit die das ändern werden. Gott wie ich leute wie dich nur HASSE!


----------



## Derulu (1. Februar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Was soll der dreck denn von dir? Dein kopf kannst du sons wohin schütteln^^
> Mich interessiert es nunmal derzeit nicht alle ecken azeroths zu erkunden oder durchquesten?? Hallo? Soll ich mich nun gezwungen fühlen? Ausserdem gab es früher mehr spielinhalt ausser in wotlk, auf dem endlevel. Soll es nun so endend as man gezwungen sit nur zu twinken damit ich die cata welt einmal gesehen habe? nein nein das ist nicht der sinn des spiels. Sondern das ich nach der ARBEIT was zu tun habe in WoW was ich monatlich bezahle. Scheiss egal wieviel ichd afür bezahle, es geht ums prinzip. Und da kann man wohl ein wenig ein kleines bisschen spielinhalt wünschen. Aber wechseln muss man auch nicht, den entwicklern muss man nur was rumflamen (was ich aber nicht tuhenw erde) damit die das ändern werden. Gott wie ich leute wie dich nur HASSE!



Wenn du mir 5 Dinge aufzählen kannst, die du früher tun konntest, die du heute nicht mehr tun kannst im Endlevel...nur 5 (und Vorquestreihen für Raids bzw. Instanzen zählen da nicht, da auch diese nur dem Zweck dienen zu raiden oder in Inis zu laufen) 

Achja..."tut" tut man nicht schreiben, aber das geht jetzt gar nicht gegen dich, fällt mir nur hier allgemein auf


----------



## Obsti (1. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Wenn du mir 5 Dinge aufzählen kannst, die du früher tun konntest, die du heute nicht mehr tun kannst im Endlevel...nur 5 (und Vorquestreihen für Raids bzw. Instanzen zählen da nicht, da auch diese nur dem Zweck dienen zu raiden oder in Inis zu laufen)




Epische Quests (Mit meinen priester)

Pvp mit Rangliste (da hatte man keine feste grp für gebraucht und 2 ziele gehabt und zwar ehrenpunkte und rangliste hochspielen)

Farmen war schwieriger, es hat sich einfach immer gelohnt. (Heute geht man 1 std farmen und macht 2-3k gold und letzenendes ist eh alles ind en arschgesteckt, tränke, flässchen usw.. Und wer braucht das noch, KESSEL UND FISCHMAHL FTW)

Das sind nach meiner meinung die 3 Faktoren die überarbeitet werden müssten. Ich muss dir noch ncihtmal 5 aufzählen, die 3 reichen völlig. Man war immer beschäftigt und hatte motivation irgendwas zu tun. 

Heute geh ich mit meinen zu leicht verdienten Gold ins ah und kauf mir alles.

Ja super hast ein fehler entdeckt, backt dir ein eis @Derulu tut tut tut ^^


----------



## Derulu (1. Februar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Epische Quests (Mit meinen priester)
> 
> Pvp mit Rangliste (da hatte man keine feste grp für gebraucht und 2 ziele gehabt und zwar ehrenpunkte und rangliste hochspielen)
> 
> ...



Jo epische Quests, die sind weg, das ist etwas schade..allerdings...davon gabs pro Klasse auch nicht grade viele ^^

PvP mit Rangliste - weg weil Community schrie: "waaaah wuäääh da muss man ja 24/7 online sein sonst überholen einen die größten Nappen, nur weil sie mehr Zeit haben", wird also nie wieder in der Art kommen, daran sind wir allerdings als Comm selber schuld

Das Farmen ist echt Geschmackssache 

Du hast vielleicht grade den eigentlichen Fehler entdeckt, warum das Farmen keine Bedeutung mehr hat(außer für die die "reich" werden wollen)...das Gold ist zu leicht verdient, bzw. die Preise sind nicht im selben Tempo mit angestiegen wie die Verdienste, was dazu führt, dass eh keiner mehr selber farmen muss..



Eis kann man nicht backen, das schmilzt doch


----------



## Obsti (1. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> PvP mit Rangliste - weg weil Community schrie: "waaaah wuäääh da muss man ja 24/7 online sein sonst überholen einen die größten Nappen, nur weil sie mehr Zeit haben", wird also nie wieder in der Art kommen, daran sind wir allerdings als Comm selber schuld
> 
> Das Farmen ist echt Geschmackssache
> 
> ...



Man hätte das ändern können das man eben nicht 24 std online sein musste um das zu schaffen. Vllt einfach nur noch17 std die Woche um das wirklich schaffen zu wolln. 

Sry aber man hat durch WOTLK soviel gold erfarmt das es in cata nur noch unnötig war (auch wenn ich es trotzdem tat). Was habe ich davon in WoW reich zu werden. Das ergibt für mich keinen sinn. In real wäre das natürlich was völlig anderes

Ja echt jetzt? Meinste es schmilzt im Backofen?  Würde ich nochmal probieren gehn an deiner stelle ^^


----------



## Cantharion (1. Februar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Epische Quests (Mit meinen priester)
> 
> Pvp mit Rangliste (da hatte man keine feste grp für gebraucht und 2 ziele gehabt und zwar ehrenpunkte und rangliste hochspielen)
> 
> ...


Epische Quests: Wäre wirklich cool. Am besten viele lange Questreihen mit verschiedenen Pets, Mounts, Titeln, Wappenröcken und gear (letzteres wirklich nur für Quests für die man auch aktiv PvE/PvP betreiben muss)

PvP mit Ranglisten: Sofern es nicht darauf hinausläuft dass man 24/7 online sein muss. Sobald eine Rangliste nichtmehr zeigt "der hat Skill" sondern "der ist ein Nerd der den Ganzen Tag on ist" läuft was falsch.

Wer etwas für stupide langwierige Arbeiten übrig hat sollte am Fließband arbeiten. Ich spiele WoW um Spaß zu haben...und farmen ist ja wohl das Gegenteil von Spaß, oder was ist interessant daran immer das gleiche für mehrere Stunden zu tun?


----------



## Keelin20 (2. Februar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es nunmal derzeit nicht alle ecken azeroths zu erkunden oder durchquesten?? Hallo? Soll ich mich nun gezwungen fühlen?


Nein! Aber wenn die die Welt nicht interessiert in der du spielst, solltest du aufhören.



Obsti schrieb:


> Soll es nun so enden das man gezwungen ist nur zu twinken damit ich die cata welt einmal gesehen habe?


Nein! Du wirst nicht gezwungen, aber wenn es dich nicht interessiert spiele erst gar nicht.



Obsti schrieb:


> Sondern das ich nach der ARBEIT was zu tun habe in WoW was ich monatlich bezahle. Scheiss egal wieviel ich dafür bezahle, es geht ums prinzip. Und da kann man wohl ein wenig ein kleines bisschen spielinhalt wünschen.


Wenn du spielst nur um was zu tun zu haben tust du mir leid, sorry. Dann muss dein ganzer Feierabend aus Langeweile bestehen wenn du aus dem Grund spielst. Ich spiele um Spass zu haben.



Obsti schrieb:


> Und da kann man wohl ein wenig ein kleines bisschen spielinhalt wünschen. Aber wechseln muss man auch nicht, den entwicklern muss man nur was rumflamen (was ich aber nicht tuhen werde) damit die das ändern werden. Gott wie ich leute wie dich nur HASSE!


Leider gibt es zuviele Spieler deiner Sorte. Groß rumnörgeln und sich aufspielen, aber dennoch täglich sinnlos in SW rumgammeln. Wenn ich nur bereit bin 50% des Spieles zu nutzen, dann darf man sich nicht wundern wenns fad wird. Sry aber is doch so. Langweilig wirds doch nur denen die viel zu viel Zeit im Spiel verbringen. Jeder der behauptet das Spiel bietet keine Spielinhalte redet völligen Quatsch. Das Spiel ist nun mal ein Rollenspiel, und wer sich da nicht reinversetzen will/kann der ist fehl am Platz. Ich spiele WoW nicht um dem Equip nachzurennen, sondern weil ich die Geschichte toll finde, die eine mehr die andere weniger. Klar wird mir ab und zu auch mal langweilig, aber dann logge ich mich aus und mach was im RL. Mein RL ist nicht geprägt von Langeweile sodass ich den ganzen Tag ned weiß was ich anfangen soll. Wird mir langweilig logg ich aus und steh ned sinnlos in SW rum und maule rum das Spiel bietet keine Spielinhalte, das ist einfach der größte Müll. Auch mit 85 kommt man sehr wohl auf seine Kosten, man muss sich eben auch dann was suchen was man machen kann. Wer aber die Spielinhalte von 0-85 nicht entdeckt hat, wie soll er sie dann mit 85 noch entdecken? Im RL rennt man ja auch nicht mit Scheuklappen vor den Augen rum, gut manche vielleicht schon...



Obsti schrieb:


> Gott wie ich leute wie dich nur HASSE!


Ich hass Leute die mit nichts zufrieden sein können, und immer am rumnörgeln sein müssen.


----------



## Bragos (2. Februar 2011)

Es gibt hier einige Leute die anscheinend nicht akzeptieren können, das es Menschen gibt die anders über Dinge Denken und fühlen. Dies machen sie mit ihren Wortkultur ja sehr Deutlich, anstatt mal konstruktive Beiträge einzubringen. Bleibt nur die Frage ob diese das aus Jux und Dollerei machen oder ernsthaft so Denken. Beim letzteren würde ich mal an deren Stelle Gedanken über die Einstellung zum Spiel machen.

Mir hat‘s auch nicht gefallen und wurde Langweilig daher mach ich  ne Pause, na und? Das ist  aber jedem seine Entscheidung, wenn jemand was Vorzuschlagen hat was man noch Ausprobieren kann bin ich immer bereit das auch mal zu testen. Glaube aber kaum das es in WoW was neues gibt außer der tollen neuen Grafik en und neue ( alte) Gebiete


----------



## Super PePe (2. Februar 2011)

@aranamun

Keiner verlangt von dir dich zu rechtfertigen. Es ist auch klar das man zu jedem Beispiel welches ein Mechanismus vereinfacht abbildet ein Gegenbeispiel welches jedoch einen völlig anderen Mechanismus beschreibt ins Spiel werfen kann. 
Nehmen wir die Susi und ihren Mathelehrer. Legen wir ihr folgende Worte aus obigen Erkenntnisstand in den Mund: 'Ich hasse ihn' denkt und sagt sie jedesmal wenn sie ihn sieht. Das sagt aber auch seine Exfrau. Beide Frauen äußern also das Gleiche aber nicht das Selbe. Jedoch ist die Motivation dies zu sagen eine völlig unterschiedliche. Bei Susi kommt aus Angst. Bei seiner Exfrau sagen wir aus der Tatsache heraus, dass er ihr jahrelang seine Geliebte verschwiegen hat usw. also banal gesagt aus einer Enttäuschung heraus. (Um gleich ein Gegenbeispiel mitzuliefern: Die Exfrau hatte vielleicht Angst vor Enttäuschungen und damit wäre es auch aus Angst begründet. -- Ich verrate hier einfach mal, dass das nicht der Fall in diesem Beispiel ist.). 
Ich hoffe du hast das Prinzip verstanden. Gleicher Satz, unterschiedliche Motivation.
Dies kann man jetzt auch auf die von dir aufgegriffenen "Wortfetzen" anwenden. Klar kann ich ein Beispiel erweitern um den Kontext zu erweitern und versuchen somit vom eigentlichen Prinzip ab zu kommen. Nun frage ich mich wiederum wozu soll das dienen? 
"Lauf weg", "komm her", "raus da" sind richtig bemerkt Wortfetzen wie auch "du kacknoob", "gimp" usw. Jedoch sind Letztere Flames und um die ging es. Falls das nicht deutlich genug herausgestellt wurde von mir, hoffe ich du kannst mir diese Unzulänglichkeit nachsehen. 

Es ging also um Angst. Ich kam nur darauf zu sprechen (schreiben). Da mir die Masse an Themen auffiel und die Art der Themen bezüglich Heros, Spielinhalt und Gruppen (hier in dem Falle ging es ja um nicht erfüllte Erwartungen und erst im Folge um ein kausales Folgeproblem, die Angst). 
Wenn etwas schwer ist oder knifflig eröffnet man nicht gleich einen Thread dazu. Es muss also ein tiefer liegendes Motiv dahinter sein. 
Wenn man etwas schweres schafft, belohnt man sich selbst mit körpereigenen Opiate. Man würde eventuell ein Heurekia- Textlein verfassen (das es zwar schwer war aber man es gemeistert hat - ein Klang der Zufriedenheit würde im Text mitschwimmen - siehe einige Beiträge aus RGG). Er würde sich also von Texten und deren Klang von denen aus Frust bis hin zu Angst verfassten Texten unter dem Thema "Heros zu schwer ... Rnd Gimp gruppen usw) unterscheiden. Das Problem nun, es würde nie einer so zugeben obwohl es subtil im Text mitschwimmt. Man würde sich herausreden, eventuell Gegenbeispiele finden um das alles zu untergraben. Da man selbst kaum eine Schwäche, und man empfindet seine Angst meist als Schwäche, sich und seiner Umwelt eingestehen will würde.


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. Februar 2011)

Boa con strick-thor (Würgeschlange mit Seil und Gott)

"Man hätte das ändern können das man eben nicht 24 std online sein musste um das zu schaffen. Vllt einfach nur noch17 std die Woche um das wirklich schaffen zu wolln."

Hmm ich soll mir also vorschreiben lassen, wie lange ich mich einem Zeitvertreib widmen soll?!?
Ich habe WoW in der Betaphase bei nem Kumpel gesehen und ihn danach 3 Jahre beim rumlaufen
 in Azeroth beobachtet... Dieses ganze Ruf- und sonst was farmen, die ewigen Sucherreien nach Dungeongruppen und zig andere Sachen hatten mich daran "gehindert", man könnte eher sagen abgeschreckt, dieses sonst so tolle Spiel zu spielen. Ich hatte und habe aus beruflich und familliären Gründen selten mehr als 2-3 Stunden Zeit WoW zu zocken (ausser evtl. mal am Wochenende). mein Main ist jetzt nach ca. 8 Monaten Lvl. 80 und ich habe noch sooooo viel zu entdecken und zu machen. Ich kann mir eigentlich garnicht vorstellen, das man nicht weiss, was man, trotz evtl. max Lvl und full Equip, noch machen soll. Denn ich bin der Meinung, WoW ist ein Spiel, welches man einfach nicht "durchspielen" kann.


So das waren meine 49 Cent dazu

So long



Ford


----------



## Cazor (2. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was hattest Du denn zu Classic zu tun auf 60?
> - Raiden
> - PvP in Bgs (mit extremen Wartezeiten)
> - Ruf bei Fragtionen wie Argentum sammeln, was aber ein unglaublich öder grind war (Items farmen und abgeben)
> ...




Mal abgesehen von diesen Standardbeschäftigungen konnte man sich immer aus einer Gruppe von Aktivitäten was Spannendes auswählen, in classic z.B. wars halt das Erkunden und Questen von damals beeindruckenden Gebieten und ellenlangen Questreihen, atemberaubenden Instanzen wie Stratholme und Scholo. Ausserhalb der Raids.
Damals hatte man scheinbar, wie ein Kind, noch den Blick für die Details. die es auch wirklich gab!
Heute fliegt man über die beeindruckenden Gebiete einfach drüber und möchte nur schnell an der nächsten Ausgrabung ankommen. Für alle anderen Wege gibts schnellere Tranportmöglichkeiten. Das führt dazu, dass man diese Gebiete gar nicht mehr wahrnimmt. Von mir aus hätte man in der Neuen alten Welt nicht fliegen müssen. Dadurch geht mir zuviel Flair verloren. 
Ellenlange Questreihen, hm. Heute geht man in ein Gebiet und nimmt eine Quest an. Die führt einen dann mehr oder weniger schnell durch das ganze Gebiet.
Manche sind sogar lustig oder einfallsreich zu nennen aber Flair kam bei mir nicht auf. 
Vielleicht ist man auch nur zu gesättigt. 
Spannend war Westfall, hatte was von nem Krimi.
Der Wiederholungseffekt liegt trotzdem ganz nah an Null.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich keinerlei Lust auf Twinks habe. Jetzt den nächsten auf 85 peitschen, wo man grad durch ist? Dazu gehört mehr Durchhaltevermögen als ich momentan aufbringen kann.
Zurück zu den classic Instanzen. Wenn man damals eine Gruppe hatte, war das meist gildenintern. Das hat zusammengeschweißt und riesigen Spaß gemacht. Der heutige Schwierigkeitsgrad ist doch dagegen aus der Retorte. Damals war es in den Instanzen eng und es gab viele Pats und Mobsgruppen, die aus den unterschiedlichsten Gegnerklassen mit verschiedensten Fähigkeiten bestanden. Man musste in einer  Ecke reggen um ja nicht zu adden. Aber alles war trotz einer geringen Fehlertoleranz gut machbar. Heute gibts nur paar Trashmobs, die dafür ewig viel HP haben und kaum unterschiedliche Fähigkeiten, dabei aber ordentlich austeilen. Also rennt man von Gruppe zu Gruppe, beisst sich an der HP die Zähne aus, bis endlich alles umfällt. Sehr reizvoll. 
Alles mit der heißen Nadel genäht, wenn ihr mich fragt. Viel HP sind nicht gleich viel Anspruch.

Die Raids sind bisher toll. Sehr fordernd (mit derzeitigem Equip). Wir machen 25er und das is auch (ausser Bufffood farmen) alles was ich in WoW treibe. In die Instanzen kriegt mich keiner mehr rein und ehe ich den nächsten Twink spiele sollte ich auch einen höheren Anreiz haben, 85 zu werden, als heute. 

Um non-RL-Flamern zuvorzukommen:
ich mache seit dem 22.12. WoW Pause, durchbrochen jetzt seit wir wieder raiden mit 3 Raidabenden die Woche.
Ansonsten arbeite ich normal und:


> WoW als Hobby ist jetzt nach Lesen, Malen, Badewanne liegen Hobby Nummer 4. Von Platz 1. Das is kein Gejammer sondern ist einfach so. Ich bedauere das auch gar nicht, das Spiel ist uninteressant geworden. Das is so, als wenn man 3 mal denselben tollen Film gesehen hat. Er ist immer noch toll aber man kann ihn trotzdem nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Technocrat (2. Februar 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir eigentlich garnicht vorstellen, das man nicht weiss, was man, trotz evtl. max Lvl und full Equip, noch machen soll. Denn ich bin der Meinung, WoW ist ein Spiel, welches man einfach nicht "durchspielen" kann.



Genau. Oder, um es anders zu formulieren: WoW ist ein Spiel für Leute mit RL, nicht ohne.


----------



## tear_jerker (2. Februar 2011)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir eigentlich garnicht vorstellen, das man nicht weiss, was man, trotz evtl. max Lvl und full Equip, noch machen soll. Denn ich bin der Meinung, WoW ist ein Spiel, welches man einfach nicht "durchspielen" kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Ford



naja, ich kann auch anno auf endlosspiel spielen. das kann ich auch nicht durchzocken und dennoch hab ich nach na gewissen zeit alles gemacht oder finde nichts mehr was ich machen könnte. sicherlich ich kann meine flotte weiter ausbauen, aber das bringt mir nichts wenn eh schon alles meins ist.


----------



## Loina (3. Februar 2011)

wow ist also ein spiel für leute mit RL,soso.

wenn spieler xxx täglich 4-5 stunden spielt,und er sehr gut equipt ist und alles cleart was man so clearen kann.Dann applaus so ist es dann einfach
wenn spieler yyy täglich maximal 1-2 stunde spielt wenn überhaupt täglich,und er nicht so gut equipt ist.Dann ist es sein ding,da muss man sich nicht wundern.

so ist dieses spiel eben

investierst du was kriegste auch was
wenn man selten spielt dann bitteschön,aber dann sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn man halt nur kleineszeug in diesen spiel macht.

Es gibt halt verschiedenen ziele in diesen game

der eine skillt alle berufe hoch
der andere  farmt halt alle erfolge
oder raidet halt aktiv den raid content ab.
oder zockt alle klassen auf 85

das spielt besteht nicht nur aus item jagd,es ist für jeden was dabei.

aber wenn man halt nur sehr selten spielt würde ich nicht das ziel,sehr gutes gear zu bekommen verfolgen.


----------



## Terminsel (3. Februar 2011)

Technokrat wollte damit sagen, dass man von WoW mehr hat, wenn man vom Leben mehr hat. Man kann garnicht alles sehen, wenn man viel im echten Leben zu tun hat. Der Vorteil ist, dass man so im Spiel auch immer was zu tun hat. Ist man jedoch im echten Leben eher... sagen wir mal "weniger eingespannt" hat man schnell alles in WoW gemacht was einen interessiert und es wird halt fad.


----------



## Tikume (3. Februar 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von diesen Standardbeschäftigungen konnte man sich immer aus einer Gruppe von Aktivitäten was Spannendes auswählen, in classic z.B. wars halt das Erkunden und Questen von damals beeindruckenden Gebieten und ellenlangen Questreihen, atemberaubenden Instanzen wie Stratholme und Scholo. Ausserhalb der Raids.
> Damals hatte man scheinbar, wie ein Kind, noch den Blick für die Details. die es auch wirklich gab!



Wow war dein erstes MMORPG, oder? Da ist ne Menge Verklärung dabei und das ist ja auch ok.
Aber Leute die das Genre schon kannten waren damals lang nicht so vom Hocker gerissen.


----------



## Cazor (3. Februar 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow war dein erstes MMORPG, oder? Da ist ne Menge Verklärung dabei und das ist ja auch ok.
> Aber Leute die das Genre schon kannten waren damals lang nicht so vom Hocker gerissen.




MMO schon mein erstes, RPG nicht, das waren eher Lands fo Lore, Might&Magic, Ultima und Eye of the Beholder. 
Lands hab ich bis zur Perfektion gezockt..
Naja und die weiteren üblichen, Gothic und Oblivion: Elder Scrolls  kamen kurz vor WoW.
Trotzdem haste recht, ich verkläre das immer noch. Allein manche von den Hintergrundmusiken (Brachland und Un Goro Krater) rufen bei mir eine Stimmung hervor, wie es alle 3 Addons zusammen nicht schaffen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (3. Februar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Technokrat wollte damit sagen, dass man von WoW mehr hat, wenn man vom Leben mehr hat.



Wunderbar formuliert! Genau so meinte ich es!


----------



## Obsti (3. Februar 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Wunderbar formuliert! Genau so meinte ich es!



Egal wie du es meinst, schwachsinniger spruch. Es ist meine sache wie ich mein RL handhabe. Darüber kann niemand entscheiden, bzw bin ich so oder so zufrieden.

Hab arbeit, freundin und freunde mit denen ich am wochenende weggehe. Ich spiele auch gern irgendwas auf Konsole. Na und????
Wow habe ich dennoch nix zu tun und spiele max 11 - 13 std die WOCHE. Ausser beim release da habe ich ein klein wenig übertrieben, aber uninteressant. Geht man mit erfahrenden leuten durch hero inis erscheint einem alles viel zu einfach. Wer rnd geht und dadurch länger braucht muss mit den konsequenzen leben. Man kann sich immer einer grp binden. Und so hat Blizzard es auch vor gehabt und geplant das man mit Gilde unterwegs ist und sich absprechen dies und das und jenes. Genauso wie Blizzard auch verpsorchen hatte viel viel Spielinhalt für lvl 85 zu geben..... "es würde nun alles viel mehr spaß machen". Für die katz......

Worauf ich hinaus will, der leute die mit 3 std spielzeit am tag nicht auskommen weil sie meinen alles allein zu amchen und dann noch herummecken wieso es alles so langsam geht, JA AB DA AN kann ich nur sagen "WTF".


----------



## Derulu (3. Februar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Genauso wie Blizzard auch verpsorchen hatte viel viel Spielinhalt für lvl 85 zu geben..... "es würde nun alles viel mehr spaß machen". Für die katz......
> 
> Worauf ich hinaus will, der leute die mit 3 std spielzeit am tag nicht auskommen weil sie meinen alles allein zu amchen und dann noch herummecken wieso es alles so langsam geht, JA AB DA AN kann ich nur sagen "WTF".



Ja es wurde für Cata (relativ) viel Spielinhalt für 85 "versprochen" (Blizzard verspricht übrigens nichts, wenn man sich die Aussagen von den Leuten dort durchliest ist alles sehr vage formuliert und lässt viel Spielraum für verschiedene Interpretationen)...ALLERDINGS nicht sofort für den Release...das Addon wird jetzt ca. 2 Jahre lang laufen...niemand hat gesagt..."wir veröffentlichen jetzt Cataclysm und da werdet ihr mit Stufe 85 soviel Spielinhalt haben, dass ihr die nächsten 2 Jahre nicht mehr aus dem Haus kommt und wir uns jeden Content Patch sparen können". 

Was dazu kommt: es wurden eher Aussagen getätigt die ähnlich folgender lauten: "Wir wollen nicht mehr, so wie in WotLk, dass Spieler sich gezwungen sehen jeden Abend 4h online zu sein um alles bestmögliche erreichen zu können (10er und 25er Raids um ja alle Punkte zu bekommen die man pro Woche kriegen kann). Aktuell ist die Philosophie eher so, dass wir stückweise Inhalt anbieten, keine langen Raids mehr sondern eher 2-3 kurze pro Inhaltspatch, so dass man ca. 2-3 Abende pro Woche in Azeroth verbringt"


----------



## Terminsel (3. Februar 2011)

Obsti schrieb:


> Egal wie du es meinst, schwachsinniger spruch. Es ist meine sache wie ich mein RL handhabe. Darüber kann niemand entscheiden, bzw bin ich so oder so zufrieden.



Ich habe nirgendwo was davon gelesen, dass du dein Leben umstellen sollst.



Obsti schrieb:


> Hab arbeit, freundin und freunde mit denen ich am wochenende weggehe. Ich spiele auch gern irgendwas auf Konsole. Na und????
> Wow habe ich dennoch nix zu tun und spiele max 11 - 13 std die WOCHE. Ausser beim release da habe ich ein klein wenig übertrieben, aber uninteressant.



Dann hast du doch viele Möglichkeiten, auch außerhalb von WoW was zu machen. Und wenn du nunmal so auf den Endcontent fixiert bist und deshalb im Spiel nicht mehr viel (für dich) interessantes machen kannst, dann logg dich halt nicht ein. Zum einloggen zwingt dich schließlich niemand.

WoW ist und bleibt ein PC-Spiel und selbst das beste PC-Spiel wird iwann mal uninteressant. Das ist normal. 

Nebenbei: Du sprachst von Inis mit erfahrenen Leuten: Es ist durchaus möglich, dass dir viele Dinge im Spiel deswegen so langweilig vorkommen. Man hat im Prinzip alles schon gesehen. Und über manche Bossmechanik kann ein erfahrener PVE-Spieler wirklich nur noch lächeln, da sich alles iwann wiederholt - oft in anderer Kombi, aber wiederholen tut es sich dennoch. Wenn das Spiel für dich an diesem Punkt angekommen ist und du ihm nichts anderes abgewinnen kannst, dann gebe ich dir erneut den - absolut nicht böse gemeinten - Rat, WoW eine Weile nicht zu spielen. Damit vergeudest du dann wirklich nur deine Zeit.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2011)

Man muss sich halt darüber im Klaren sein, dass das Endgame immer 1:1 das selbe ist, schon seit Classic. Wenn einem das nicht langweilig wird, ist es ja okey. Ich hab am 12. Dezember auch gemerkt, dass es auf 85 nichts zu tun gibt außer Fraktion XY hochzufarmen, Equip zu farmen, Heroics abzufarmen und zu raiden. PvP hab ich auf Teufel komm raus keine Gilde gefunden, da ich zwar in Classic Rang 11 erreicht hab, aber Arena immer gemieden habe.


----------



## Dark_Lady (3. Februar 2011)

Also ich komm auch nur auf meine 12-15 Stunden die Woche an WoW, und lass Raids und Instanzen und BG's jetzt auch mal aussen vor, weil ích die nicht gerne mag - da sollte man doch meinen, das ich auf 85 pure Langeweile schieb, weil ich ja quasi ausgelevelt und berufetechnisch auch mehr oder weniger ausgeskillt bin und damit im Spiel nix mehr zu tun habe, wenn ich manche hier so schreiben sehe... 

Hab aber absolut keine Langeweile, sondern im Gegenteil noch dank Weltrundumerneuerung so viel zu tn, das ich gar nicht weiß, was ich zuerst machen soll - twinken, mit dem Main die alten neuen Gebiete durchquesten, Ruf farmen, für meine Berufe farmen, Erfolge machen... 

Ich denke, WoW ist nen Spiel, was man sowohl im "Hardcoremodus" mit jeden Tag 20 Inzen und 7x/Wo Raid und Leveln bis der Arzt kommt spielen kann - aber genauso gut auch nen "Nebenher mach Spiel" um sich einfach mal nen bissel zu entspannen - und wenn man, wie ich eben nicht Equip an oberste Priorität setzt, sondern einfach den Spass am Spiel, an der Landschaft, an den Aufgaben, die es wirklich mehr als genug im  Spiel gibt, hat, dann wirds auch nicht so schnell bzw überhaupt erst langweilig, als wenn man nur auf eine sache versteift ist (Epixxx!) udn die gesamte Spielzeit in irgendwelche Inzen, raids oder BG's verbringt - oder dafür seinen Kram farmen muss.


----------



## Ulthras (4. Februar 2011)

*push*
*copy 'n paste*

Gott das Spiel ist son Dreck geworden.
 Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass selbst bei Mir, ich hab soviel Zeit in meinen Char gesteckt, Erfolge gefarmt, und so, anch 5 Jahren einfach die Luft raus ist. 
 Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Es gibt kaum Veränderung. Ihr werdet jetzt sagen:
 WAS OLOLOLLOL ZOMFGROFL DEATHWING HAT AZEROTH ZERSTÖRT OLOL.
 Ja, das hat er. Allerdings ist an der Spielidee, oder nein, mir fällt kein passendes Wort ein, im Prinzip , hat sich an WoW seit WotlK nichts mehr geändert. 
 Keine neuen Ideen wurden getestet. Und jetzt in Cata gibt es im Grunde genommen zu allem aus WotlK nur ein passendes Pendant. Versteht ihr? 
 Einfach zB mal die Söhne Hodirs als Therazane auf Stufe 85 angepasst.
 Tausendwinter als Tol Barad auf Stufe 85 angepasst. 
 Versteht ihr was ich meine? Mit Cata hat einfach alles nur ein neues Aussehen bekommen, neu ist letztenendes eigentlich nur:
 Archäologie
 2 Neue Völker
 Neue Idee des Questens

 Wobei das mit den Völkern auch wieder nur relativ gesehen ist. Und von sonen 3 Punkten kann kein AddOn leben.
 Versteht ihr was ich meine? Und deshalb hab ich eifnach kB mehr auf WoW.
 Auch, weil so das Gefühl aufkommt, eigentlich hat man schon alles erreicht, oh neuer Content, dann darf ich nochmal das gleiche Geschenk auspacken, nur aus ner anderen Verpackung,
 sprich, ich darf den ganzen Scheiß nochmal machen. Neues Epic farmen ,neue Rezpte und so weiter. 
 Versteht ihr was ich meine?
 Das macht WoW so eklig.

Ich mein damals, war ich auch noch jünger, da hab ich das evtl nicht so durchschaut. Aber WoW war auch noch jung, es kam vieles neu und wurd getestet, und so wurds nie langweilig. Jetzt steht das Ganze System fest. Am Anfang sind Spiele immer am besten, wenn alles neu ist. 

Das passt hier genauso gut wie in den thread der gleich an zweiter Stelle stehen wird


----------



## Gladrock (4. Februar 2011)

HiHo Fox,
Ich bin seit der Classic dabei, hatte aber immer wieder WoW Pausen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte mit den kommenden Patchs noch einiges kommen.
Das kann doch noch nicht ganz Cata. gewesen sein? Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass Blizz. nun alle 2 Monate ein Addon raushauen will. ;-)

Das einzige was mich noch reizt ist Twinken und Berufe skillen.

Es war noch nie so wenig geboten ab dem Top Cap.

Ein vorteil sehe ich am heutigen WoW, mann kann mal eine klasse fix auf 85 bringen die man sonst nie angespielt hätte. In der Classic, war alles einfach "hart" erarbeitet. Grins. Ich habe die Berufe meines Warris verlernt weil mich es angegurkt hat (Schmied und Bergbau). Die neuen Berufe (Kräuter und Alchi) hatte ich in wenigen Tagen auf dem Top Cap.  

Gruss

Glad

p.s. Früher konnte ich mit Mounts, Haustiere, Kochen und all dem nicht viel anfangen, doch mittlerweile machen diese sachen WoW aus. Jedoch die "Erfolge" find ich einfach doff, grins. 
Erfolg 10 mal DC in 5er Ini
Erfolg 20 mal in 5min eingeloggt.
Grins, viel anders sehen ja die Erfolge nicht aus.


----------



## Figetftw! (5. Februar 2011)

seit wann konnte man denn auf max level was anderes machen als raiden (pve) oder bgs/arena(pvp)? das war schon immer so
wenns dir nicht mehr gefälklt würde ich dir raten was anderes zu spielen


----------



## Figetftw! (5. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mal gerne von den Leuten erfahren was man denn fürher großartig anderes machen konnte? Man konnte rufzergen gehen (kann man heute auch noich machen bringt sogar erfolge) Man konnte dailys machen (es kommen mit ansicherheit grenzender wahrscheinlichkeit auch in cata noch mehr als die ~15 dazu)und man konnte... ja was konnte man denn noch was man in cata nicht mehr machen kann ?


----------



## Terminsel (5. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Gott das Spiel ist son Dreck geworden.


Bleibt Ansichtssache, meinst du nicht auch?



Ulthras schrieb:


> Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass selbst bei Mir, ich hab soviel Zeit in meinen Char gesteckt, Erfolge gefarmt, und so, anch 5 Jahren einfach die Luft raus ist.


Wenn du diese Einsicht hast, wie kannst du dann pauschal sagen, das Spiel sei Dreck geworden? 



Ulthras schrieb:


> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Es gibt kaum Veränderung. Ihr werdet jetzt sagen:
> WAS OLOLOLLOL ZOMFGROFL DEATHWING HAT AZEROTH ZERSTÖRT OLOL.


So würde ich nie formullieren und ich wäre dir dankbar, wenn du nicht jeden, der dir Gegenargumente bieten will, von vornherein auf diese Stufe stellen würdest.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Ja, das hat er. Allerdings ist an der Spielidee, oder nein, mir fällt kein passendes Wort ein, im Prinzip , hat sich an WoW seit WotlK nichts mehr geändert.


Korrigiere: Seit Classic haben sich von Addon zu Addon immer nur Details am Spielprinzip geändert. Aber das Grundprinzip war immer das gleiche.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Keine neuen Ideen wurden getestet.


Doch, wurden. Die neuen roten Fäden, die einen durch die Questgebiete leiten und das jetzt sogar von 1-60 und dann nochmal von 80-85. Ich wünsche mir die gleichen Überarbeitungen für die Scherbenwelt und Nordend. Allerdings denke ich, dass sich deine Ansichten weitestgehend auf den Endcontent beziehen und der läuft im Prinzip so ab wie immer, da gebe ich dir Recht. Hätten sie den Endcontent radikal überarbeitet, gäbe es jetzt hier statt dessen ein Thema "Ich will mein altes WoW zurück!" o.Ä. Man kann es niemals allen Recht machen.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Und jetzt in Cata gibt es im Grunde genommen zu allem aus WotlK nur ein passendes Pendant.
> Einfach zB mal die Söhne Hodirs als Therazane auf Stufe 85 angepasst.
> Tausendwinter als Tol Barad auf Stufe 85 angepasst.





Ulthras schrieb:


> Versteht ihr?


Da hast du Recht. Warum auch ein erfolgreiches System ändern? Viele Spieler sind nach wie vor zufrieden damit. Außerdem finde ich, dass Tol Barad durchaus anders funktioniert als Tausendwinter. Die Mängel dieses BG's werden ja hoffentlich bald ausgeglichen. An sich habe ich in Tol Barad das erste mal seit Jahren ein wenig ins PvP-Geschehen zurück gefunden.
Argumentation verstanden, ja.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Versteht ihr was ich meine?


Ja. Teilen tue ich deine Ansichten aber nur bedingt.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Und von sonen 3 Punkten kann kein AddOn leben.


Warum nicht? Keine Ahnung, wie es auf anderen Servern ist, aber bei uns entsteht gerade eine ausgeprägte Twinkkultur. Die Leute haben wieder Spaß am questen, Spaß an der alten Welt, Spaß an den Stufen 1-60. Der Endcontent ist nicht alles. Jedenfalls sehen das recht viele Spieler so. Wer jedoch nur im Endcontent unterwegs sein will, für den ist es eben alle Jahre wieder das gleiche in grün. Das das nicht ewig Spaß machen kann, ist doch wohl klar, oder?



Ulthras schrieb:


> Versteht ihr was ich meine?


Immer noch, ja.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Und deshalb hab ich eifnach kB mehr auf WoW.


Die erste Aussage von dir, die wirklich sagt, was du meinst. Dann hör auf. Nichts zwingt dich zu diesem Spiel.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Auch, weil so das Gefühl aufkommt, eigentlich hat man schon alles erreicht, oh neuer Content, dann darf ich nochmal das gleiche Geschenk auspacken, nur aus ner anderen Verpackung,
> sprich, ich darf den ganzen Scheiß nochmal machen. Neues Epic farmen ,neue Rezpte und so weiter.


Du hast es erfasst. Ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt nicht, welche grandiosen Neuerungen du dir vom neuen Endcontent erhofft hast.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Versteht ihr was ich meine?´


Jahaaaa!



Ulthras schrieb:


> Am Anfang sind Spiele immer am besten, wenn alles neu ist.


Ohne Zweifel, ja.


----------



## Volusenus (5. Februar 2011)

Huangwen schrieb:


> Ich spiel gern wow, aber wenn man nach grob einem monat alle chars(4) auf 85 hat, einer davon(worgen) von 0-85 gespielt hat und einem langweilig wird..... dann wird zu wenig spielinhalt geboten (zumindest im 85er-bereich)




Wo nehmt Ihr nur die Zeit her?

Ich habe gerade einen Char auf 85 und der war noch nie in einer Hero-Ini.

Vielleicht ist WoW zu einem Spiel geworden, in dem nur Leute Spaß haben, die auch noch andere Sache (außer Computerspielen) tun müssen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. Februar 2011)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist WoW zu einem Spiel geworden, in dem nur Leute Spaß haben, die auch noch andere Sache (außer Computerspielen) tun müssen.



Kann durchaus sein. Aber so gut wie jeder, außer dem 24/7 - Nerd, den es nicht ganz so oft gibt, wie immer behauptet wird, kann abends durchschnittlich eine Stunde erübrigen. Ich hatte nicht mal einen Tag /played bis 85. Es war ein Witz. Ich geb zu, dass ich mir extra ein wenig Zeit genommen hab, aber dass ich am 8.12. schon 85 war, war nicht gerade zu vermuten. In eine Heroic sollte jetzt Anfang Februar jeder gekommen sein, der wenigstens ab und zu mal eine Stunde spielt. Außer natürlich er hat gar kein Interesse an Heroics und am Leveln... aber viel mehr wird ja nicht geboten.


----------



## Rainaar (5. Februar 2011)

Volusenus schrieb:


> Wo nehmt Ihr nur die Zeit her?
> 
> Ich habe gerade einen Char auf 85 und der war noch nie in einer Hero-Ini.
> 
> Vielleicht ist WoW zu einem Spiel geworden, in dem nur Leute Spaß haben, die auch noch andere Sache (außer Computerspielen) tun müssen.



Sorry, aber einen Char auf 85 zu spielen ist ja bei der Levelgeschwindigkeit kein Problem und hat wenig mit Zeit und Vielspieler zu tun. 
Im Gegenteil, ich hab meinem Gnomenpriester die Accontgebundenen Sachen ausgezogen weils mir einfach zu schnell ging.


----------



## Ulthras (5. Februar 2011)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Bleibt Ansichtssache, meinst du nicht auch?
> 
> 
> Wenn du diese Einsicht hast, wie kannst du dann pauschal sagen, das Spiel sei Dreck geworden?
> ...



Das mit dem Questsystem habe ich ja für Cata auch angemerkt. Leider ist es zB auf meinem Server nicht so gewesen mit der Twinkkultur, bzw ist nicht so: Jeder hat sich einen Char, vorzüglich Goblin oder Worgen, angefangen, und ist einmal durch die alte neue Welt gerusht, ums erlebt zu haben, oder ist irgendwo mittendri nstecken geblieben, um doch lieber den Main zu leveln, um doch schnell den Endcontent zu sehen.
Außerdem hab ich schon mit WoW aufgehört.
Bevor du fragst, warum ich dann hier im Forum chill: Ich halt mich über buffed immer so einmal wöchentlich aufm laufenden, was grad in WoW abgeht, und ob es sich irgendwie lohnen würde, mal wieder reinzuschauen, was leider nicht der Fall ist. Und da ich das Forum hier schon zu meiner WoW-Spielzeit immer sehr erheiternd fand, schau ich auch hier ab und an mal rein.
Zurück zu der Frage der Attraktivität des Spiels:
Es ist halt, wie wenn man mit jedem Contentschub das selbe Geschenk auspackt, nur das es anders verpackt ist. Am Ende steht man immer gleich da: Einfach mit dem besten Epic, nur das immer höhere Zahlen drauf sind. Und immer wird es auf die gleiche Weise erarbeitet. Gut, daran kann man nicht viel ändern, aber ich erinnere mich noch an das AQ-Pre-Event in Classic, wo jeder mitmachen konnte. So war einfach mal Abwechslung im Spiel. Und ein Gefühl einer Servergemeinde war gegeben, was jetzt dank PvP- und Dungeontool (okay, ersteres kann ich ja noch verstehen, die Wartezeiten waren echt grausig) nicht mehr gegeben ist, bzw nur noch bedingt in Gilden. 
Die Gilden, stimmt, das System kam auch neu, eine gute Neuerung, weil Gilden so wichtiger sind und man so einfach wieder Leute im Spiel hat, eine gemeinschaft, quasi als Ausgleich zu der eben angemerkten Servergemeinde.
Dann hab ich grad noch was gelesen, zwar in dem Thread, der hier vond er Moderation bedauerlicherweise geschlossen wurde: Der, der das alte Av zurückfordert.
U.A. war das Gegenargument eines Members: "Für welche Klasse ist es schon noch produktiv, in so einer Art BG zu spielen"
Ich sage: Selbst wenn es nicht produktiv ist, in nem Spiel geht es um Spaß, und nicht um stupides, zwanghaftes abfarmen immer des gleichen, und so kommt mir WoW eigentlich schon spätestens seit WotlK 3.2 vor. Das ist schade.


----------



## Derulu (5. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Gut, daran kann man nicht viel ändern, aber ich erinnere mich noch an das AQ-Pre-Event in Classic, wo jeder mitmachen konnte. So war einfach mal Abwechslung im Spiel. Und ein Gefühl einer Servergemeinde war gegeben




Au ja, daran erinnere ich mich auch noch, war zwar nicht dabei aber meine RL-Kollegen haben mir von ihrem server erzählt. Alle am Server wochenlang an rumfarmen und als der tag kurz bevorstand, kam die größte Gilde des Servers, hat die restlichen Mats abgegeben...schade nur, dass sie es absichtlich um halb 3 Uhr nachts gemacht haben, damit bloß kein Anderer außer ihnen selbst den Titel bzw. das Mount bekommen kann^^...toller Serverzusammenhalt, genauso stell ich mir das vor 

Ich war allerdings nicht dabei und kann mich da nur auf die Erzählungen anderer verlassen...


----------



## Ulthras (5. Februar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Au ja, daran erinnere ich mich auch noch, war zwar nicht dabei aber meine RL-Kollegen haben mir von ihrem server erzählt. Alle am Server wochenlang an rumfarmen und als der tag kurz bevorstand, kam die größte Gilde des Servers, hat die restlichen Mats abgegeben...schade nur, dass sie es absichtlich um halb 3 Uhr nachts gemacht haben, damit bloß kein Anderer außer ihnen selbst den Titel bzw. das Mount bekommen kann^^...toller Serverzusammenhalt, genauso stell ich mir das vor
> 
> Ich war allerdings nicht dabei und kann mich da nur auf die Erzählungen anderer verlassen...



Wenns wirklich so war, ist es mehr als arm.
Das ist auch das, was ich mit meine: Die Leute spielen nur noch, weil sie sich im Game dazu verpflichtet fühlen, alle Belohnungen zu haben. Was in Classic dann nur in den guten Gilden der Fall war, ist jetzt in Cata wohl alltäglich geworden. 
Nur Spielen um des Spiels Willen. So hat man keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel, und darum solls doch gehen? Ich hatte damals jedenfalls viel Spaß am Preevent, war auch einfach ne geile Idee, wie schon gesagt.


----------



## Obsti (28. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Wenns wirklich so war, ist es mehr als arm.
> Das ist auch das, was ich mit meine: Die Leute spielen nur noch, weil sie sich im Game dazu verpflichtet fühlen, alle Belohnungen zu haben. Was in Classic dann nur in den guten Gilden der Fall war, ist jetzt in Cata wohl alltäglich geworden.
> Nur Spielen um des Spiels Willen. So hat man keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel, und darum solls doch gehen? Ich hatte damals jedenfalls viel Spaß am Preevent, war auch einfach ne geile Idee, wie schon gesagt.



Stimmt schon. Aber Blizzards will es nunmal nicht ändern, schade drum.


----------



## Kwatamehn (28. Februar 2011)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Nur Spielen um des Spiels Willen. So hat man keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel, und darum solls doch gehen? Ich hatte damals jedenfalls viel Spaß am Preevent, war auch einfach ne geile Idee, wie schon gesagt.





Wer sagt dass Spielen um des Spielens willen nicht genau das ist, was Spass macht?

Warum soll ich sonst spielen? Schlimm wäre es eher, man spielt nicht des Spielens wegen, sondern aus Zwang was bestimmtes erreichen zu müssen (was du wohl gemeint hast).


Ich war anfangs von Cata auch enttäuscht was genau den Inhalt für 85er betrifft. 
Wobei ich zB lang nicht jeden Ruf ehrfürchtig hab und relativ wenig in Inis gehe - geschweige denn Raids - einfach weil mir die Zeit/Gruppe fehlt....

Also mach ich ab und an Dailys wenn ich Bock habe...crafte ein bissl was und sonst versuche ich jetzt div. Erfolge zu machen....oder mom. mach ich zB jeden Tag die Daily für den kleinen Raptor um
das Horden-Raptor-Mount zu bekommen.

Gestern hab ich die Plants.vs. Zombies-Qs gemacht und verdammt ich hab mehrere Anläufe gebraucht weil ich anfangs nie genug Sonnenblumen gepflanzt hab - aber es war spassig.

Als nächstes suche ich mir neue gute Questreihen in den alten Gebieten raus und mach die....


Ich hab jedenfalls mom. zu keiner Zeit das Gefühl ich spiele gerade, weil mir sonst nichts einfällt und eigentlich macht es gar keinen Spass.

Ab und an schalt ich halt auf Twink um und mach da weiter.....macht auch Spass.

Ich mach jetzt halt vieles, dass ich zu LK-Zeiten völlig aussen vor gelassen hab (da hab ich nicht getwinkt und auch keine alten Qs oder Erfolge oder sonst was gemacht...da war es Heros und Raids abfarmen).


Viell. liegt es auch daran, dass ich für mich einfach damit abgeschlossen habe, jetzt unbedingt BiS-Gear zu sammeln und in ner Raidgilde zu sein....sondern nur weniger spiele und da eben nur das mache,
wonach mir grad der Sinn steht - auch wenn es wohl für "Endcontent-Progress" genau 0,0 nutzt - anstatt krampfhaft so rasch wie möglich überall Ruf zu farmen, lustlos Heros abzugrassen um an Punkte/Equip zu kommen, stupide Farmen gehe um Buff-Food,etc für´s nächste Raid beisammen zu haben,usw....


----------



## MrJackDaniel (28. Februar 2011)

Cataclysm ist dank der ganzen Gildenboni und BOE - Items für Twinks ein reiner Twink-Game geworden!

Du hast einen Char auf 85, mit dem du raidest und Co. und da zur Zeit der Raidcontent noch nicht so üppig ist macht Blizz es dir "einfach" dir einen Twink nach dem anderen hochzuziehen!

Mit 10 Chars hat man dann auch keine Langeweile mehr.

Und für die, denen dass immer noch nicht reicht gibts ja noch einen 2. Account! 

Blizz will halt die Leute durch den "Easy-Twink-Mode" und das "Easy-Twink-Equippen" an WoW binden.

Anstatt sich mal ein paar mehr neue Sachen einfallen zu lassen versuchen sie es nun halt so 

Mit 10x85er hast du halt 10x so viel zu tun wie nur mit einem.

Aber ob die 10 Chars den Spielspaß nun vergrößern oder alles noch langweiliger wird - weil man ja alles 10x machen muss - sei mal dahingestellt.

Vielleicht sollten manche Leute auch mal daran Denken, dass es im Leben auch noch was anderes gibt als 24/7 WoW  Kann ab und an auch ganz schön sein


----------



## Masterio (28. Februar 2011)

zu wenig inhalt?

zwölf raid-bosse, arena, rated bg, gildenerfolgspunkte, viele berufe und klassen, eine riesen große welt die nichteinmal im ansatz leer erscheint...


----------



## MrJackDaniel (28. Februar 2011)

Masterio schrieb:


> zu wenig inhalt?
> 
> zwölf raid-bosse, arena, rated bg, gildenerfolgspunkte, viele berufe und klassen, eine riesen große welt die nichteinmal im ansatz leer erscheint...



Na mit einem Char finde ich schon, dass recht schnell Langeweile aufkommen kann!

Für viele ist WoW = Raiden!

Und 10 der 12 Bosse sind imt einem guten Raid an einem Abend gelegt!

So bleiben noch 2 Tage, zum Üben an den Endbossen, wenn man nicht merh als 3-Tage raidet.

Erfolgspunkte, PVP, und sinnlos Berufe wie Archeologie sind für viele Spieler unwichtig!

Mit "viele Klassen" hast du wieder Recht -> Cata ist das Twink-Addon schlechthin!


----------



## Firun (28. Februar 2011)

Ich sag es immer wieder gerne, Cataclysm ist ein Twink Addon.

Und ich habe beim Twinken sehr viel Spass


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2011)

Masterio schrieb:


> zu wenig inhalt?
> 
> zwölf raid-bosse, arena, rated bg, gildenerfolgspunkte, viele berufe und klassen, eine riesen große welt die nichteinmal im ansatz leer erscheint...



Also, mir kam sie auf Syndikat sehr leer vor, als ich von 0-85 levelte. Abgesehen von der Hauptstadt war da meist tode Hose. Wenn man unter leer jetzt versteht, dass einfach kaum Leute in der Welt unterwegs sind.

Zum Thema:

Im Prinzip hat Cata doch auch nicht mehr, oder weniger als BC oder WotLk, oder täusch ich da?

Es gibt Instanzen, ob Raid oder 5er in verschiedenen Modis. Dann hast du PvP mit BG und Arena, welches sich auch nicht geändert hat. Abgesehen von kläglichen Ansätzen, mit TW und Konsorten im Bereich Open-PvP etwas zu machen. Und ansonsten hast du Berufe, von denen die meisten kaum Ansporn bringen, da sie nichts taugen. Du hast Erfolge und das war es, von belanglosen Nebentätigkeiten mal abgesehen.

Wo genau ist da jetzt der Unterschied zu früher, abgesehen davon, dass mit Classic noch weniger Möglichkeiten vorhanden waren? In meinen Augen hat sich zu den letzten zwei Addons von den Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten kaum etwas geändert. Wenn du, lieber TE, findest, dass es mit Cata nun wenig ist, dann würde mich an der Stelle interessieren, zu welchem Zeitpunkt du glaubst, dass mehr vorhanden gewesen wären.


----------



## Cantharion (28. Februar 2011)

MrJackDaniel schrieb:


> Na mit einem Char finde ich schon, dass recht schnell Langeweile aufkommen kann!
> 
> Für viele ist WoW = Raiden!


Ist doch klar dass Langeweile aufkommen kann wenn man nur an einem kleinen Teil des Spiels interesse zeigt.


----------



## schmetti (28. Februar 2011)

Cata ist nur zum Twinken gut  aber da ist es einfach genial, zumindest die neun und neu gestalteten Zonen.
Riden werde ich erst Spähter da mir die Instanzen und die Raidinstanzen nicht so gefallen.


----------



## Bellae (28. Februar 2011)

die Luft ist halt raus, immer weniger Abonennten weil kein langzeitfeeling mehr aufkommt. Ich bin auch betaspieler und kann sagen bis sunwell war das Spiel einsame Spitze, LK war der Flop schlecht hin und Cataclysm setzte dem Casualdasein die Oberkrone auf. Mein halbe Gilde und Freundesliste hat sich nun verabschiedet und spielt nun ohne mtl. Kosten oder erstmal gar nichts mehr bis Guild Wars etc kommt schaumermal 

war ne schöne Zeit WoW nun ist aber Schluss


----------



## Schlaviner (28. Februar 2011)

Bellae schrieb:


> die Luft ist halt raus, immer weniger Abonennten weil kein langzeitfeeling mehr aufkommt. Ich bin auch betaspieler und kann sagen bis sunwell war das Spiel einsame Spitze, LK war der Flop schlecht hin und Cataclysm setzte dem Casualdasein die Oberkrone auf. Mein halbe Gilde und Freundesliste hat sich nun verabschiedet und spielt nun ohne mtl. Kosten oder erstmal gar nichts mehr bis Guild Wars etc kommt schaumermal
> 
> war ne schöne Zeit WoW nun ist aber Schluss



Immer weniger Abonennten? Da möchte ich eine Quelle sehen ! Cata Casualdasein? öhm joar.. ok.. jeder wie er meint...


----------



## Derulu (28. Februar 2011)

Bellae schrieb:


> die Luft ist halt raus, immer weniger Abonennten weil kein langzeitfeeling mehr aufkommt......blablablubb




Source or it didn't happen...nur weil für dich "gefühlt" immer weniger Abbonenten da sind (wenn du sagst von deiner Gilde sind ein paar weg, dann ist das für dich, aus deiner Sicht eben subjektiv, dass weniger Abonnenten da sein müssen), heißt das nicht, dass dem wirklich so ist und solange keiner Zahlen vorlegen kann, gilt das auch als nicht bewiesen (und die Zahlen hat nur Blizzard  )

Soviel wie aktuell musste ich mich in Lowlevel-Bereichen mit meinen Twinks noch nie um Mobs streiten und auch das...ist nur subjektiv...bei mir sind es "gefühlt" mehr Abonennten und trotzdem, ich habe keine zahlen und behaupte deshalb auch nicht, dass die Spielerzahlen steigen, vll. solltest du nicht das Gegenteil ohne Quellen von dir geben


----------



## heiduei (28. Februar 2011)

Bellae schrieb:


> die Luft ist halt raus, immer weniger Abonennten weil kein langzeitfeeling mehr aufkommt. Ich bin auch betaspieler und kann sagen bis sunwell war das Spiel einsame Spitze, LK war der Flop schlecht hin und Cataclysm setzte dem Casualdasein die Oberkrone auf. Mein halbe Gilde und Freundesliste hat sich nun verabschiedet und spielt nun ohne mtl. Kosten oder erstmal gar nichts mehr bis Guild Wars etc kommt schaumermal
> 
> war ne schöne Zeit WoW nun ist aber Schluss




öhm... WoW hat 
1. Immernoch mit abstand am meisten Abonennten
2. Blizzard verzeichnet weiterin Rekordzahlen an aktiven Accounts, wobei die Tendenz steigend ist 

Aber wems keinen Spaß mehr macht, der solls halt lassen 

Edit: Zwar schon etwas älter aber egal : 
http://boerse.welt.de/suche_detail.asp?stSuchbegriff=US00507V1098

schaut euchh mal alles durch ! Und weniger Umsatz heißt nicht gleich weniger Abonennten.
Nach Cata waren nur die Aktienwerte usw. ziemlich hoch weil da alle was haben wollten. Jetzt sinken die Werte wieder, da jetzt natürlich der größte schub vorbei ist.


----------



## Orgoron (1. März 2011)

Masterio schrieb:


> zu wenig inhalt?
> 
> zwölf raid-bosse, arena, rated bg, gildenerfolgspunkte, viele berufe und klassen, eine riesen große welt die nichteinmal im ansatz leer erscheint...



Von denen die meisten nicht mal einen zu sehen bekommen da 25er Raids total sinnlos geworden sind und man am besten T12 haben muss und natürlich den Erfolg den Boss schon in Badehose und Angelrute gelegt zu haben.

Ratet BG / Arena interessiert die meisten nicht.

Die Berufe sind grösstenteils ein Witz die Klassen alle gleich.

Am ende wird über Cata eh mit den Füssen abgestimmt dazu was zu sagen ist noch viel zu früh.

Vieleicht ist es ja der grosse wurf und wir haben es noch gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## Chillers (1. März 2011)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Von denen die meisten nicht mal einen zu sehen bekommen da 25er Raids total sinnlos geworden sind und man am besten T12 haben muss und natürlich den Erfolg den Boss schon in Badehose und Angelrute gelegt zu haben.
> 
> Vieleicht ist es ja der grosse wurf und wir haben es noch gar nicht mitbekommen.



Einer der größten Fehler in cata war, das Spielverhalten so auf Gildenzugehörigkeit zuzuschnitzen.
Nix gegen erfolgreiche und harmonische Gilden - das Spielen dort, bes. hcInis und raids macht Spaß.

Aber in einer Gilde zu sein und gesagt bekommen:* Mach´die qus/Inis/Erfolge im Handwerk, wenn Du schon nicht raidest, wenn Du on bist*, damit u.a.der Stufenanstieg gesichert ist - das kam bei einigen grenzwertig an.
Und natürlich möchte der Ottonormalspieler auch die Ruhesteinverkürzung auf 15 Min., wird aber zum *arbeiten* angehalten wie der raider (obwohl er auch nicht raiden will oder kann, der Otto).

Die Bevormundung, Kanalisierung in cata geht zu weit. Nicht für alle. Für Leute, die ambitioniert spielen wollen und eine gute Gruppe bei sich haben, ist cata das El Dorado. (Wenn man sich nicht daran stört, dass dauernd an den Klassen gewerkelt, gehotfixed, gefixed usw. wird). 

Alternative twinken.
K, aber viele hatten die slots voll und das Thema ausgereizt während der Wartezeit zwischen WotLK und cata. Sich vielleicht noch 1 oder 2 slots freigehalten für die neuen Rassen/Klassen, um das wirklich gut geänderte Startgebiet bis dann Lv60 hochzuspielen.

Und dann?


----------



## Mayestic (1. März 2011)

@Chillers

wenn das bei dir so ist tuts mir leid aber von sowas hab ich bei uns aufm server noch nie was gehört.
ich mache exakt das was ich will und ich raide nicht mit weils mich nicht interessiert. 
und wenns so wäre würde ich gehn. 

demnächst kommt 4.1 und dann kommt auch neuer inhalt. sicher kein origineller, keine kracher, kein wow krass effekt aber es kommt neuer inhalt. 
ICC und Co gabs auch nicht zu release von WotLK


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. März 2011)

Ich frag mich warum immer von Spiel- bzw. Entwicklerfehlern gesprochen wird.

Das Spiel ist nur das. was die Comunity draus macht. Wenn wie oben angesprochen, von einem verlangt wird, dies und jenes für die Gilde zu tun, dann ist das doch einzig und allein ein von der Gilde selbst gemachtes Problem.

Jeder ist doch selber schuld, wenn er in einer von einem Freizeitdiktator geführten Gilde ist. 

Es wird sich beschwert, daß man durch Spielinhalte in eine Gilde gezwängt wird, aber das die Wahl der Gilde einzig beim Spieler selbst liegt, wird immer vergessen.


----------



## Cazor (1. März 2011)

Spielinhalt ist für ein so lang angekündigtes Addon lächerlich. Jedes der beiden andren addons hat es locker auf das Doppelte an Gebieten gebracht. Jetzt kommt mir bitte keiner damit, die alten Gebiete wären ja überarbeitet worden. 
Tut mir leid, in diesem Falle schlage ich mal mit dem idiotischsten aller Argumente zurück: der Content ist für Level 85 ausgelegt. 
Ach, das hat gut getan, das auch mal zu sagen und nicht immer nur zu hören. Jetzt versteh ich die Spinner, die das in jeden classic Thread in den Foren schreiben müssen und sich dabei tierisch toll vorkommen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. März 2011)

Auch wenn dir keiner damit kommen soll, ändert es nichts daran, daß die alten Gebiete tatsächlich überarbeitet wurden und sehr schöne Questverläufe und die Geschichte konsequent weiter geführt wurde. Beispiel: ZG, Dunkelküste, Steinkrallengebirge, um nur mal ein paar zu nennen.

Aber da dich nur der Highlevelbereich interessiert, durchleuchten wir eben mal nur diesen.

BC - 7 Gebiete für 10 Level = 0,7 Gebiete pro Level

WotLk - 8 Gebiete für 10 Level = 0,8 Gebiete pro Level

Cata - 5 Gebiete für 5 Level = 1 Gebiet pro Level


Für 10 Level wäre Cata tatsächlich das Addon mit dem geringsten Highlevelanteil, aber es sind bekanntlich nur 5 Stufenanstiege in Cata vorgesehen.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2011)

Als ich erstmals von Cata hörte, wurde davon gesprochen, das man spätestens ab Tiefenheim mit mehreren Leuten unterwegs sein sollte, um die Quests bewältigen zu können.
Die einzigen 3er Quests, die ich gesehen habe (in Tol Barad), habe ich nach meinem Stufenaufstieg auf 85 alleine gemacht.

Ich denke dort ist man gescheitert. Es wäre schön gewesen, eine Fastunspielbarkeit solo in den neuen Gebieten zu haben. Gegner mit 200k TP in Tiefenheim und 300k in Schattenhochland. Das wäre ein Fest.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. März 2011)

Es wurde sich halt zwichen Gruppenquests und Phasing entschieden. 

Die Entscheidung viel pro Phasing aus, was ich wirklich sehr begrüsse. Das ist aber reine Geschmackssache und kann man nicht mit gut oder schlecht bewerten.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2011)

Ich halte viel von Phasing, finde es wirklich spannend, das sich die Gebiete aktiv verändern, aber wenn ich als Gebrechenshexer wieder durch Mobhorden flüge mit weniger Quests als in WotLK bin ich schneller fertig. Mobs mit 50% mehr Trefferpunkten hätten da schon viel angerichtet.


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. März 2011)

Ich hab bisher aber nur mit meinem Main gequestet und der war halt um die 270 equipt. Mit ca. 150er Levelgear aus Nordend könnte es schon ganz anders aussehen, was sich aber wahrscheinlich nur im Startgebiet bemerkbar macht.

Allgemein hast du absolut Recht, daß die TP viel zu gering sind.


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Es wäre schön gewesen, eine Fastunspielbarkeit solo in den neuen Gebieten zu haben. Gegner mit 200k TP in Tiefenheim und 300k in Schattenhochland. Das wäre ein Fest.



Auch nur für dich und ein paar andere. Ich zB. habe Gruppenquests noch nie gemocht, schon alleine unter der Prämisse, dass man irgendwann dort levelt (sei es mit dem 4. Char oder zu einer seltsamen Uhrzeit), wenn kein anderer mehr dort ist...und für die meisten ist es nun mal so, dass Gruppenquests einfach aufhalten beim "ich muss so schnell wie möglich durchrushen, denn ich könnte auf Level 85 ja irgend etwas verpassen, zB. in OG rumzustehen weil gerade keine HC aufgeht und Raid noch nicht ist"


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2011)

Damals war es ja noch angenehmer in den ersten Tagen nach Cata. Nun werden neue 78er mit Cata EQ für 20 Gold pro Teil (knapp über Händlerpreis) ausgerüstet und haben auf Stufe 78 35% Tempo + Crit...Ich hab selten so viel Schaden gemacht...


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Damals war es ja noch angenehmer in den ersten Tagen nach Cata. Nun werden neue 78er mit Cata EQ für 20 Gold pro Teil (knapp über Händlerpreis) ausgerüstet und haben auf Stufe 78 35% Tempo + Crit...Ich hab selten so viel Schaden gemacht...



Meine Chars leveln einfach durch und haben konstant, von 80-85 ca 4-7 k dps, je nach Situation...dass andere das System ausnutzen (in dem Fall eben Cata Items ab Level 78 tragen) ist doch eigentlich deren Problem und nicht das unsere, es wird immer Leute geben, die das vorgegebene System ausnutzen bis zum Letzten um sich so einen Vorteil zu verschaffen (und sich dann zu langweilen, weil sie doch soooooooo schnell gelevelt haben...


----------



## olOlOlo (1. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Auch wenn dir keiner damit kommen soll, ändert es nichts daran, daß die alten Gebiete tatsächlich überarbeitet wurden und sehr schöne Questverläufe und die Geschichte konsequent weiter geführt wurde. Beispiel: ZG, Dunkelküste, Steinkrallengebirge, um nur mal ein paar zu nennen.
> 
> Aber da dich nur der Highlevelbereich interessiert, durchleuchten wir eben mal nur diesen.
> 
> ...



Ich zähle auch 7 Gebiete.... Hayal, Vashir, Tiefenheim, Uldum, des gebiet links von Uldum (name vergessen), Schattenhochland, neugestaltetes Azshara,


----------



## Problembeere (1. März 2011)

Es ging nur um die Levelgebiete.
Azshara ist für Level 10-20 der Goblins, das links von Uldum ist das uninstanzierte Ahn'Quiraj und kein eigenes Gebiet, Tol Barad ist das 85er PvP Gebiet. Das könnte man eventuell noch mitzählen (ka ob bei den WotLK Gebieten 1K gezählt wurde, war ja auch nicht zum leveln gedacht).

Wenn man für WotLK ausgeht von: Tundra, Sholazar, Drachenöde, Fjord, Grizzlyhügel, Zul'Drak, Eiskrone und Sturmgipfel sind das die 8 die Hosenschisser gemeint hat. 1k wurde also nicht gezählt. Das würde im Vergleich auch wieder die Wertung von WotLK verschlechtern.


----------



## olOlOlo (1. März 2011)

Hmm aber in Azshara gibts doch auch so ne questreihe für Highlevl Chars, da muss man so Wirtshausflüchtige finden usw. Bin da 85 geworden da es nicht weit von OG ist und nur noch wenige ep gefehlt haben^^


----------



## Karrramba (1. März 2011)

> Das Spiel ist nur das. was die Comunity draus macht.



Nuin, nicht ganz.

Als Spieler der ersten Stunde kennt man viele Gebiete und Quests schon. Und selbst wenn einige Gegenden neu gestaltet wurden und auch neue Quests beinhalten, ist und bleibt es doch so, dass man damit nicht allzuviel Spielzeit als 80+-Charakter "rausholen" kann.

Natürlich kann man so tolle Events wie Kuhrennen nach Gnomeregan organisieren oder auch einfach nur 87 mal in Dalaran oder OG eine Mammut-Polonaise machen. Aber das macht das Spiel aus meiner Sicht nicht aus.

Quests sollen eine Geschichte erzählen, einen Spieler auf Größeres einstimmen oder vorbereiten. Viele Queststränge sind in den neuen hochstufigen Gebieten dazugekommen. Aber sind die einmal durch, wird es schnell langweilig. Die Instanzen halten auch nicht lange vor und das Gezeter (zu schwer, Klasse x nehem ich in 5er-Instanzen nicht mit, der macht ja weniger als 17k Schaden am Trash...) und das Kopfschütteln über so viel Halbwissen und Ignoranz kann auch kaum unterhalten (zumindest nicht lange).

Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieses Addon nicht alleine aufgrund der signifikanten Anzeichen eher ein Zwischenaddon ist. Mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt...

P.S. Das Addon ist wohl eher ein Twinkaddon. Leider kommt dieses mal locker ein halbes Jahr nach der eintönigen Eiskronenzitadellenzeit zu spät (für die meisten). Und den neunten Twink hochzuleveln ist wohl kaum jedermanns Sache.


----------



## Problembeere (1. März 2011)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Hmm aber in Azshara gibts doch auch so ne questreihe für Highlevl Chars, da muss man so Wirtshausflüchtige finden usw. Bin da 85 geworden da es nicht weit von OG ist und nur noch wenige ep gefehlt haben^^



Hm, die kenne ich nicht D: muss ich heute Abend gleich mal gucken, klingt lustig ^^
Dennoch macht eine Questreihe kein komplettes Levelgebiet aus. So gesehen kann man auch sagen, dass eine Questreihe aus dem Sholazarbecken in den Krater von Un'Goro geführt hat, trotzdem ist der kein WotLK Levelgebiet.


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Hm, die kenne ich nicht D: muss ich heute Abend gleich mal gucken, klingt lustig ^^
> Dennoch macht eine Questreihe kein komplettes Levelgebiet aus. So gesehen kann man auch sagen, dass eine Questreihe aus dem Sholazarbecken in den Krater von Un'Goro geführt hat, trotzdem ist der kein WotLK Levelgebiet.



Die musst du eigentlich kennen, ansonsten hast du nie im Schattenhochland gequestet (als Hordler)...bzw. bist nie hingeschickt worden von Garrosh, denn dies ist Teil der "Aufbruchsmission" dorthin und soweit ich weiß, muss man der folgen um überhaupt im Schattenhochland Quests zu bekommen (2 Quests OG -> 5 Quests Azshara -> Zeppelinflug mit "Ingameevent" ins Schattenhochland -> Hafen des Drachenmalklans)


----------



## Problembeere (1. März 2011)

Achso dieee. Hm, das sind ja keine Wirtshausflüchtigen ^.^
Aber hast recht, an die hab ich grade wirklich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Achso dieee. Hm, das sind ja keine Wirtshausflüchtigen ^.^
> Aber hast recht, an die hab ich grade wirklich nicht gedacht.



Stimmt...eigentlich sind es Desateure, also Fahnenflüchtige (die ins Wirtshaus flüchten^^)


----------



## Technocrat (1. März 2011)

Chillers schrieb:


> Aber in einer Gilde zu sein und gesagt bekommen:* Mach´die qus/Inis/Erfolge im Handwerk, wenn Du schon nicht raidest, wenn Du on bist*, damit u.a.der Stufenanstieg gesichert ist - das kam bei einigen grenzwertig an.


Sowas gibt es? Welche Gildenleiter sind denn so krank? Sind die größenwahnsinning oder was? Eine solche Gilde würde ich sofort verlassen, denn es gibt massenweise Gilden mit anständigen Spielern.


----------



## Technocrat (1. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Spielinhalt ist für ein so lang angekündigtes Addon lächerlich.


Mein Lieber, MMORPGs sind dazu gedacht, das man sich seinen Spielzweck selbst macht. Das Blizzard Spielinhalte für Unkreative mitliefert ist vermutlich gleichzeitig der Grund für den Erfolg von WoW und der größte Fehler den sie gemacht haben, denn es führt dazu das die Unkreativen meckern wenn sie sich was selbst ausdenken müssen weil sie den mitgelieferten Stoff durchhaben.


----------



## Totemwächter (1. März 2011)

Warscheinlich hat der TE auch schon Sinestra 25er down richtig? -.-

Es gibt durchaus eine ganz menge zu tun! Nur wer einfach zu doof ist das zu erkennen hat es ganz enifach nicht verdient das zu wissen!

Ich habe garnicht genug zeit um alles zu machen was es dort gibt -.- und jetzt kommt schon bald wieder 4.1..


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (1. März 2011)

Cazor schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, in diesem Falle schlage ich mal mit dem idiotischsten aller Argumente zurück: der Content ist für Level 85 ausgelegt.


Ich halte mich ja eigentlich zurück. Aber dieser Text wird so oft gebracht und ist so dumm, das ich einfach einmal was dazu schreiben muss. Überlegt doch bitte einmal wie viele Gebiete in BC und WotLK für LvL 70 bzw 80 ausgelegt waren ? Hmm waren denn auch nich sooo viele was ? Klar kamen in LK mehrere neue Gebiete dazu als in Cata aber davon war grad mal Icecrown wirklich für LvL 80 ausgelegt. Mit Stormpikes zB hab ich schon beim leveln abgeschlossen. OK in BC kann man neben Nethertstorm noch Shadowmoon Valley als Endcontent zählen. Ui ein Gebiet mehr. Wir stehen erst am Anfang von Cata. Abwarten und Tee trinken heißt es und keine voreiligen Bewertungen abgeben. 

Just my 2 cent


----------



## BillyChapel (1. März 2011)

Hallöchen,

mal im Ernst: Was hat das Spiel im Endcontent denn nun wirklich zu bieten?
a) Raids
b) Arena
c) Schlachtfelder

Bis auf die Arena ist das schon so seit Classic. Das Laufen im Hamsterrad... oder wie der Rattenlauf! Nur weil ein Boss mal ein bisserl "anders" tickt, wird das Spiel nicht anders. Es bleibt für viele nur das Streben nach immer besserer Ausrüstung, damit man halt die nächsten Inis/Raids machen kann.

Im Grunde ist der Endcontent eine Verblödung und reine Zeitvergeudung. Es kann ja sein, dass es Leute mit viel Zeit gibt, die sich das antun müssen, ob das nun Sucht oder sonstwas ist. Ich gönn jedem seine Zeitverschwendung, aber das Gelaber, dass WoW auf Höchstlevel viel bietet oder gar kreativ ist, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Im Prinzip geht's in WoW für die Mehrzahl der Spieler nur darum, neue Klamotten und Waffen zu bekommen (Epixx). Dazu rennen Sie durch HCs und Raids, sammeln Punkte und sonst was und hoffen auf Dropglück. Weil das Ganze zeitaufwändig ist, rennen sie Tag für Tag durch die immer gleichen Inis und Raids, bis sie dann irgendwie "episch" ausgerüstet sind. Dann stellen sie sich schon mal in SW vors AH um sich begaffen zu lassen. Naja, wer heutzutage noch ein Auge dafür hat (ist anders als früher in IF). 

PvP in WoW kann man a priori knicken. Arena ist die dümmste Implementierung, die Blizzard ins Spiel eingefügt hat. Es mag ja 5% Spieler geben, die davon profitieren und es gern tun, der Rest hasst und meidet gegebenenfalls die Arena. Ohne richtiges Setup und Skillung ist dort nichts zu holen. Ähnlich sind die Schlachtfelder, die eigentlich wegen des fehlenden Balancings als purer Witz gelten können, von TW erst gar nicht zu reden. Wieder sind's in den BGs ein paar Prozent der Spieler, denen der Kamm anschwillt, wenn sie einen schlecht ausgerüsteten Gegner klatschen können. Das brauchen die dann, damit sie die Bestätigung bekommen, wie toll WoW im Endcontent ist.

Das Fußvolk aber, die Masse also, verschrien auch als "Casuals", die marschieren wie die Lemminge durch die HC-Inis und geben sich in rnd-Gruppen mit allen Vollpfosten und Deppen ab, nur um ein paar Punkte zu bekommen, oder sie rennen durch die Schlachtfelder als Kanonenfutter für die Ober-Roxxors.

Toller Endcontent. Nicht falsch verstehen, WoW ist nicht schlecht, es ist ein tolles Spiel, aber bezogen auf den Beitrag des TE bietet es wirklich nur langweiligen Inhalt im Endcontent. Wer sich Zeit nimmt, die WoW-Welt zu erkunden, mit kleinen Chars, der wird auch belohnt, obwohl hier ebenfalls der Zahn der Zeit und das Benehmen der Community gelitten haben.
Dort, wo man früher mal Freundschaften (ingame) schloss und gemeinsam questete, wo man sich mal unterhalten hat, Gespräche entstanden sind (das ging bis Mitte BC), ist heute nur noch "Rush" angesagt. Man will ja den Twink so schnell wie möglich auf 85 haben. Da bleibt keine Zeit für "soziale Kontakte".

An die Adresse derer, die immer darauf hinweisen, dass WoW kein Offline RPG ist, sondern ein MMO: Das ist in der ganzen WoW-Welt so, in jedem Levelbereich. WoW wird nicht dadurch zum MMO, dass ihr Deppen in Raids verblödet, sondern durch die Interaktion mit anderen Spielern in der ganzen WoW-Welt. Und wenn ihr keine Zeit mehr für andere Spieler abseits der Raids habt, dann solltet ihr besser aufhören.

Sogesehen hat der TE schon recht, der Endcontent lässt schwer zu wünschen übrig. Blizzard sollte sich hier mal um die Spieler kümmern, denen die Zeit zu kostbar ist, als sie in Hcs oder Raids zu vergeuden. WoW macht Spass, solange man nicht das Höchstlevel erreicht hat. Aber das Laufen im Hamsterrad ist wirklich nicht so toll.

Gruß Billy


----------



## Injura (1. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> mal im Ernst: Was hat das Spiel im Endcontent denn nun wirklich zu bieten?
> a) Raids
> ...



Ich glaube du hast das aktuelle Spielprinzip was Blizzard verfolgt nicht verstanden oder? Blizzard richtet sich hauptsächlich wirtschaftlich aus, das bedeutet es wird niemals ein Svp, Black Tempel oder sonstiges aus den wirklich alten schweren Raidinstanzen geben, da dieser Bereich von prozentual zu wenigen Spieler gesehen wurde, da der Zeitaufwand dafür extrem hoch war. 

Seit Wotlk gilt Casual Gaming, sprich Jeder kann, mit entsprechend wenig Zeit (5-15 Stunden) die Woche alles was WoW zu bieten hat irgendwann erreichen, bzw es zumindest einmal sehen. Dieses Prinzip spricht logischerweise ein weitaus größeres Publikum an, ist doch klar oder?

Und habe ich dich richtig verstanden? Ich bin ein Depp weil ich mit meiner 10er Raidgruppe 2-3 Mal die Woche 4 Stunden raiden gehe? Und noch mehr Depp bin ich, da ich ab und zu just for fun mit einem Twink Arena spiele? Woher nimmst gerade du dir das Recht ohne mich zu kennen so zu urteilen?

Bitte um Stellungnahme deinerseits ;-) 

lg


----------



## Injura (1. März 2011)

ps: ich glaube du spielst das falsche Spiel, Wäre World of Barbie/Lego evt was? Da ist alles so schön einfach ;-)


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> ..



Du hast schon recht mit dem Hamsterrad...

Darum finde ich auch seltsam von den Leuten, dass sie sich JETZT erst beschweren (vermutlich weil man inzwischen zumindest durch die Raids nicht mehr problemlos durchrushen kann, was man in WotLk mit relativ gutem Equip schnell konnte, und daher der Content für "Ungeduldige" noch weniger wird). Das Spiel ist wie es ist, und das schon seit 6 Jahren (die kurze Zeit ausgenommen in der, um die Wartezeit auf das nächste Addon zu überbrücken das sich intern, warum auch immer, verschoben hatte, die Insel von Quel'Danas implementiert wurde, was so nicht geplant war am Beginn des BC Addons), früher (Classic) eben mit sehr sehr hohem Farmaufwand, was vielleicht manchmal so gewirkt hat als wäre "mehr" zu tun, was aber definitiv auch nicht stimmt, es hat sich nur künstlich hinausgezögert. "End"content (bei einem RPG von Ende zu sprechen ist auch etwas...verquer aber egal) war schon immer Raiden (seit BC auch HeroInis) und nichts anderes...


----------



## Rolandos (1. März 2011)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mein Lieber, MMORPGs sind dazu gedacht, das man sich seinen Spielzweck selbst macht. Das Blizzard Spielinhalte für Unkreative mitliefert ist vermutlich gleichzeitig der Grund für den Erfolg von WoW und der größte Fehler den sie gemacht haben, denn es führt dazu das die Unkreativen meckern wenn sie sich was selbst ausdenken müssen weil sie den mitgelieferten Stoff durchhaben.




Watten das?? WOW als MMO RPG und einen Spielzweck selber machen, falscher Film oder was?
Um wirklich einen eigenen kreativen Spielzweck zu finden, wenn man alles durchgespielt hat, Berufe auf max sind und das bekloppte PvP einen nicht reizt, ist WOW absolut das falsche Spiel. 

@TE du hast nur eine Möglichkeit, spiel ein anderes Spiel.

Leider wirst du aber nichts finden was auf die Dauer Spass macht, da alle bekannten MMO, bis auf ganz kleine Ausnahmen, der selbe Müll sind. 

Oder besser noch, spiel keine MMO's mehr, dann kann man wirklich kreativ sein.

Mach ich auch so, wieviel Zeit man wieder für alles hat


----------



## Metadron72 (1. März 2011)

und das sind dann die, die dann auf diablo warten...wegen der spieltiefe und so *augenzwinker* 

wenns einem langweilig ist > spiel wechseln....wieso kann man das hier eigentlich auf 90% der threads antworten, bzw. wieso muss man das überhaupt antworten ? oO


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (1. März 2011)

BillyChapel schrieb:


> Dort, wo man früher mal Freundschaften (ingame) schloss und gemeinsam questete, wo man sich mal unterhalten hat, Gespräche entstanden sind (das ging bis Mitte BC), ist heute nur noch "Rush" angesagt. Man will ja den Twink so schnell wie möglich auf 85 haben. Da bleibt keine Zeit für "soziale Kontakte".



Das ist leider etwas das ich auch immer beobachte. Ich hab früher bei jedem Char den ich gelevelt hab, zumindest eine Person kennen gelernt die mir im Endgame geblieben ist und mit der man sich angefreundet hat. Das ist leider verloren gegangen.


----------



## Injura (1. März 2011)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Das ist leider etwas das ich auch immer beobachte. Ich hab früher bei jedem Char den ich gelevelt hab, zumindest eine Person kennen gelernt die mir im Endgame geblieben ist und mit der man sich angefreundet hat. Das ist leider verloren gegangen.



Also ich lerne meine *sozialen Kontakte* im richtigen Leben kennen, mit denen ich auch mal weggehen kann und keine elektronischen Treffen im Spiel :/ 
Alles was ich nebenbei in einem Spiel kennenlerne sind nette Kontakte, evt langfristige, aber beschweren das ich in einem Spiel keine Freunde mehr finde finde ich ein wenig traurig irgendwie ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. März 2011)

Injura schrieb:


> Also ich lerne meine *sozialen Kontakte* im richtigen Leben kennen, mit denen ich auch mal weggehen kann und keine elektronischen Treffen im Spiel :/
> Alles was ich nebenbei in einem Spiel kennenlerne sind nette Kontakte, evt langfristige, aber beschweren das ich in einem Spiel keine Freunde mehr finde finde ich ein wenig traurig irgendwie ^^




Was ist daran traurig, daß einem ein Spiel besser gefiel, als man noch mehr Bekanntschaften gemacht hat?

Hört sich für mich nach einem saudummen wow-typischen "RL-Flame" an.


----------



## Injura (1. März 2011)

Das hat nix mit Flame zu tun, nebenbei erwähnt spiele ich mehr als aktiv wow ;-) Ich verstehe nur diese sinnlosen flame post *früher war alles besser* nicht. Ändert das was?^^


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Was ist daran traurig, daß einem ein Spiel besser gefiel, als man noch mehr Bekanntschaften gemacht hat?
> 
> Hört sich für mich nach einem saudummen wow-typischen "RL-Flame" an.



Geht wohl eher darum, dass einige oder viele reine "online" kontakte nicht als zwischenmenschliche Kontakte ansehen, da sie es oftmals gerne nicht verstehen (ich habe in RL Freunde mit denen ich höchsten 1x im Monat telefoniere...mit manchen online Kontakten rede ich fast täglich im TS), dass man auch mit leuten "befreundet" sein kann, die man persönlich noch nie gesehen hat...


----------



## Hosenschisser (1. März 2011)

So wirds wohl sein. Der Durchschnittshorizont der WoW-Comunity endet leider am geraden Schildende der zu großen Basecap.


----------



## Toastpatriot (1. März 2011)

Die wirklich spannende Frage ist doch, an alle die meinen Blizzard würde nichts neues mehr machen, man könne nur noch Raiden, Schlachtfelder und Arenen bestreiten, WAS würdest DU machen? 
Gibt es eine andere sinnige Beschäftigung im Endcontent deiner Meinung nach, die NICHTS mit Raids, Schlachtfeldern und Arenen zutun hat? 
Ich finde man sollte sich die Frage stellen, bevor man so rummeckert.


----------



## Kyrador (1. März 2011)

Injura schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das aktuelle Spielprinzip was Blizzard verfolgt nicht verstanden oder? Blizzard richtet sich hauptsächlich wirtschaftlich aus, das bedeutet es wird niemals ein Svp, Black Tempel oder sonstiges aus den wirklich alten schweren Raidinstanzen geben, da dieser Bereich von prozentual zu wenigen Spieler gesehen wurde, da der Zeitaufwand dafür extrem hoch war.
> 
> Seit Wotlk gilt Casual Gaming, sprich Jeder kann, mit entsprechend wenig Zeit (5-15 Stunden) die Woche alles was WoW zu bieten hat irgendwann erreichen, bzw es zumindest einmal sehen. Dieses Prinzip spricht logischerweise ein weitaus größeres Publikum an, ist doch klar oder?



Dafür, dass Cata angeblich so einfach ist, stellen sich die Spieler aber ziemlich doof an, oder nicht?
Ich mein, wenn man wowprogress Glauben schenken darf (und die Seite ist recht repräsentativ), haben gerade einmal 16% aller dort gelisteten Gilden Nefarian im Normalmodus gepackt. Vom heroischen Modus will ich gar nicht sprechen.
Lustig finde ich übrigens auch die Leute, die sich immer beschweren, dass der heroische Modus eines Raids kein Spielinhalt ist (den einfachsten heroischen Gegner Halfus haben übrigens nichtmal 13% geschafft  ). Dann müssten sich diese Leute doch eigentlich auch beschweren, dass es heroische Modi der 5-Mann-Instanzen gibt. Ist doch im Endeffekt auch das gleiche... ups, das ist okay für euch? Was für eine Doppelmoral


----------



## Metadron72 (1. März 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Dafür, dass Cata angeblich so einfach ist, stellen sich die Spieler aber ziemlich doof an, oder nicht?
> Ich mein.....



sehr schön gesagt  *daumen hoch*


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. März 2011)

Toastpatriot schrieb:


> Die wirklich spannende Frage ist doch, an alle die meinen Blizzard würde nichts neues mehr machen, man könne nur noch Raiden, Schlachtfelder und Arenen bestreiten, WAS würdest DU machen?
> Gibt es eine andere sinnige Beschäftigung im Endcontent deiner Meinung nach, die NICHTS mit Raids, Schlachtfeldern und Arenen zutun hat?
> Ich finde man sollte sich die Frage stellen, bevor man so rummeckert.



This!

Absolutely signed......ich frage mich das auch immer.....was hätten die Leute die das meinen immer für Vorstellungen,Wünsche?


Und was machen andere Spiele hier anders?


Zumal ich für MICH hier antworten hätte, was WoW hier noch bietet:
Berufe maxen, ALLE Rezepte erhalten, Mounts/Haustiere sammeln,Millionär werden,Erfolge machen was zB auch beinhaltet jedes Gebiet durchzuquesten,Angel Wettbewerb,
usw,usf....

Ich hab eher den Anschein, die meisten WOLLEN schlichtweg gar nichts machen ausser genau bessere Ausrüstung kriegen - wie kriegt man die?
Ruf farmen, Mats/Gold farmen - ergo Daiylies bis zum Erbrechen.
Inis oder Hero-Inis "abfarmen"

und das dann mit DF und warten und warten und warten.....


Anstatt sich mal selbst zu sagen, heut zB pfeiff ich auf Inis und such mir ne witzige Q-Reihe raus, die ich noch nicht gemacht hab....
oder versuche diesen oder jenen Erfolg zu schaffen...usw


----------



## Chissmann (1. März 2011)

ja immer das gleiche im forum^^ mecker mecker. was wollt ihr den anders habe?? auser raiden berufe pvp ?? was soll man sonst machen?? es gibt kein spiel wo es anders ist bei vielen gibts nicht mal das^^


----------



## Grufthase (1. März 2011)

Chissmann schrieb:


> ja immer das gleiche im forum^^ mecker mecker. was wollt ihr den anders habe?? auser raiden berufe pvp ?? was soll man sonst machen?? es gibt kein spiel wo es anders ist bei vielen gibts nicht mal das^^



Mehr MMO-Feeling, mehr RP-Support, eine Wirtschaft wie in Eve wäre was feines, dazu noch Heros, die auf dauer spannend sind, was man durch eine niedrigere Itemspirale und den weglassen von Nerfs/den Buff hätte erreichen können, dazu ist einiges einfach zu kurzweilig.

Cata ist leider abseits PvE/PvP zu Sololastig.
Twinken und Questen ist zwar nett und zu vorher hat sich Cata da sicherlich gesteigert, aber wenn ich "Solo"längerfristig etwas machen will, lese ich ein Buch oder spiele ein Offline-RPG und die bieten mir mehr Unterhaltung in der Hinsicht.

Kurzgefasst:

Einfach mehr MMO und weniger Solo.


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2011)

Grufthase schrieb:


> dazu noch Heros, die auf dauer spannend sind, was man durch eine niedrigere Itemspirale



Nein, das würde nämlich der Philosophie "jeder darf alles sehen" entgegenwirken, denn wenn man monatelang in Heros herumhängt (weil man nicht Progress-"server first"-Gildenmitglied ist), kommt man bis zum nächsten Contentpatch nicht in die Raids (würfde man dort die Itemspirale weiter unten lassen, wäre es das selbe wie jetzt nur mit neidrigeren Zahlen) und darf eben nicht "alles sehen"...


----------



## Chissmann (1. März 2011)

ich finde das man sich für vieles entscheiden kann. wenn ich bock hab geh ich raiden wenn nicht mach ich meine berufe z.b. ingi baue die ganze reittiere oder du machst erfolge jagt. twinken macht auch bock weil egal mit welcher rasse du anfängst läuft das lvln immer anders naja wenn keinen das anspricht sollte mit wow seien lassen und was anderes zoggen ich mag zb kein rennspiele darum zogg ich die nicht^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (1. März 2011)

Injura schrieb:


> Also ich lerne meine *sozialen Kontakte* im richtigen Leben kennen, mit denen ich auch mal weggehen kann und keine elektronischen Treffen im Spiel :/
> Alles was ich nebenbei in einem Spiel kennenlerne sind nette Kontakte, evt langfristige, aber beschweren das ich in einem Spiel keine Freunde mehr finde finde ich ein wenig traurig irgendwie ^^




Hmm mal wieder nix kapiert und einfach geflamet  Ich werd es auch nicht weiter ausführen, da es eh vergeblich liebesmüh ist.....


----------



## Theopa (1. März 2011)

Wer im Moment von sich behauptet "nichts zu tun" zu haben ist entweder kein RPG-Typ, oder hat die letzten 2,5 Monate ohne Pause am Pc verbracht....
Raidcontent clear? Alle machbaren Erfolge erlangt? Oberster Kriegsfürst / Großmarschall Titel? Equip perfekt? Auch mal an twinken gedacht?
Viele werden hier nicht ehrlich mit "JA!" antworten können. 

In einem (MMO-)RPG geht es nicht darum sich mal so halbwegs zu equipen und so irgendwie in den nächsten Content zu rutschen, der nach 2 Wochen entstehen soll. Es geht um Sammlerei und Perfektion. Wie kann ich nochmal 0,5% mehr aus meinem Equip holen? Wie schaffe ich den Boss mit geringerer Chance auf einem Wipe? Und so weiter....
Frei nach dem Hornbach-Motto: Es gibt IMMER was zu tun


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. März 2011)

Ich frag mich warum manche zB Fussball kucken?


Is auch immer dasselbe 10 Mann pro Mannschaft die nen Ball hinterher rennen und damit ein eckiges Kastel treffen wollen
und 1 Mann pro Mannschaft der das verhindern will.

Es wird geschwalbt,gefoult,gepasst,geschossen,geköpfelt,gefreistosst,abgestossen,Eckbälle.



Eigentlich sehr wenig Elemente, eigentlich immer das gleiche, nur leicht anders.....


Warum zum Teufel interessiert das jahrzehnte lang Mio. von Menschen?


----------



## Littletall (2. März 2011)

Theopa schrieb:


> Wer im Moment von sich behauptet "nichts zu tun" zu haben ist entweder kein RPG-Typ, oder hat die letzten 2,5 Monate ohne Pause am Pc verbracht....
> Raidcontent clear? Alle machbaren Erfolge erlangt? Oberster Kriegsfürst / Großmarschall Titel? Equip perfekt? Auch mal an twinken gedacht?
> Viele werden hier nicht ehrlich mit "JA!" antworten können.



Ich melde mich hier wahrheitsgemäß mit einem "Ja!" Ich hab noch ne Menge zu tun in Cata, aber wieso sollte ich das übereilen?

Ich habe einen Charakter auf Stufe 85 gespielt, ein zweiter folgt im Schneckentempo. Die Stufe-85-Priesterin hat erst gestern den Erfolg "Dungeonheld des Kataklysmus" errungen. Nach einem 2-Stunden-Run im Steinernen Kern, in dem ich so rumgefailt hab. Zum Glück hat meine Gilde das locker genommen und wir haben es immer wieder probiert. Ja, so bereitet man sich auf Raids vor...war jedenfalls sehr spaßig, auch wenns ewig gedauert hat ^^

Die Berufe der Priesterin sind Schneider auf 520 und Verzauberkunst auf 516. Archäologie ist noch lange nicht hochgeskillt. Die Festtagserfolge sind noch nicht gemacht. Ich hab immer mal wieder vor, den Meister der Lehren in Angriff zu nehmen, aber dafür twinke ich zu sehr, also bleibe ich an Twinks hängen und seh mir die Welt mit denen an.

Manchmal häng ich nur in SW rum und seh mir die lustigen Gildennamen an oder amüsiere mich über den Handelschannel.

Und zu guter Letzt: Ich spiele nicht pausenlos WoW. Ich hab eine Menge andere Spiele und die werden regelmäßig in die Konsole gelegt und gezockt. 

Ich freue mich jetzt richtig darauf, meine Jägerin hochzuspielen und zu sehen, wie sich diese auf Level 85 so spielt.


Das Ganze ist ein Spiel und keine Lebensaufgabe. Steckt einfach mal etwas zurück oder macht ein paar ungewöhnliche Sachen oder so etwas. Dann macht das Ganze sicher wieder viel mehr Spaß.


----------



## Obsti (25. März 2011)

Schaun wir mal was uns der nächste Patch bringt ^^


----------



## Vintar (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nein, das würde nämlich der Philosophie "jeder darf alles sehen" entgegenwirken, denn wenn man monatelang in Heros herumhängt (weil man nicht Progress-"server first"-Gildenmitglied ist), kommt man bis zum nächsten Contentpatch nicht in die Raids (würfde man dort die Itemspirale weiter unten lassen, wäre es das selbe wie jetzt nur mit neidrigeren Zahlen) und darf eben nicht "alles sehen"...



Und wessen schuld ist das? Weil irgendwer es nicht gebacken kriegt seinen Char zu spielen oder meint er müsste obwohl er keine Zeit für solche Hobbys hat ein MMO spielen sollen alle anderen deswegen sich an den kleinsten Nenner anpassen lassen. Auf deutsch, die Schwachmaten im Spiel (nein, keine Casuals die wenig Zeit haben) sind die Nutznießer sämtlicher Änderungen und lassen sich schön den Arsch verwöhnen während der Rest sich bis auf HMs das Spiel schönreden muss um sich zu motiveren sich den ganzen belanglosen Firlefanz außerhalb von HMs anzutun.


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Vintar schrieb:


> Und wessen schuld ist das? Weil irgendwer es nicht gebacken kriegt seinen Char zu spielen oder meint er müsste obwohl er keine Zeit für solche Hobbys hat ein MMO spielen sollen alle anderen deswegen sich an den kleinsten Nenner anpassen lassen. Auf deutsch, die Schwachmaten im Spiel (nein, keine Casuals die wenig Zeit haben) sind die Nutznießer sämtlicher Änderungen und lassen sich schön den Arsch verwöhnen während der Rest sich bis auf HMs das Spiel schönreden muss um sich zu motiveren sich den ganzen belanglosen Firlefanz außerhalb von HMs anzutun.



Scheint so zu sein...allerdings müssen diese "Schwachmaten" eine ziemlich große Zahl der (zahlenden) Spielerschaft bilden, denn sonst würde nichts dergleichen in diese Richtung passieren. Wenn es den größten Teil der zahlenden Kundschaft wirklich massiv stören würde, würde Blizzard finanziell etwas davon merken. Da sie es aber bisher (letzte Zahlen sind von Ende Dezember, mal sehen was das Quartalsende so bringt) eher in die andere Richtung gegangen ist (vor allem mit WotLk, das NOCH einfacher gestrickt war), komme ich zu dem Schluss, den ich im ersten Satz gezogen habe


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. März 2011)

Theopa schrieb:


> Wer im Moment von sich behauptet "nichts zu tun" zu haben ist entweder kein RPG-Typ, oder hat die letzten 2,5 Monate ohne Pause am Pc verbracht....
> Raidcontent clear? Alle machbaren Erfolge erlangt? Oberster Kriegsfürst / Großmarschall Titel? Equip perfekt? Auch mal an twinken gedacht?
> Viele werden hier nicht ehrlich mit "JA!" antworten können.
> 
> ...



Was in aller Welt hat ein RPG mit Grinding zu tun? WoW ist von Level 1 - zum letzten Endboss auf 85 Grinding pur. Man grindet Ehrenpunkte, Marken, Mats oder Levels. Das ist vielleicht für ein MMO normal, aber sicher nicht für ein RPG. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern in Oblivion, Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Morrowind, Neverwinter Nights und Drakensang grinden zu müssen. Ich spiele gern Rollenpiele, aber seit dieser Aspekt aus WoW vollkommen verschwunden ist, macht es zumindest mir keinen Spaß mehr. Also urteile du mal nicht über Materien, von denen du offensichtlich wenig Ahnung hast.


----------



## Vintar (25. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Scheint so zu sein...allerdings müssen diese "Schwachmaten" eine ziemlich große Zahl der (zahlenden) Spielerschaft bilden, denn sonst würde nichts dergleichen in diese Richtung passieren. Wenn es den größten Teil der zahlenden Kundschaft wirklich massiv stören würde, würde Blizzard finanziell etwas davon merken. Da sie es aber bisher (letzte Zahlen sind von Ende Dezember, mal sehen was das Quartalsende so bringt) eher in die andere Richtung gegangen ist (vor allem mit WotLk, das NOCH einfacher gestrickt war), komme ich zu dem Schluss, den ich im ersten Satz gezogen habe



Gz, somit bist du zu der Erkenntnis gekommen wie es um die Mentalität der meisten bestellt ist. 

Ich meine, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, als Befürworter des derzeitigen WoW würde mir doch nicht im Traum einfallen als Argument zu bringen dass die sogenannten "Schwachmaten" in der Überzahl sind.... das impliziert nämlich..... nein ich sags anders: Ein wenig Selbstachtung sollte man da doch schon haben. ^^


----------



## Derulu (26. März 2011)

Vintar schrieb:


> Gz, somit bist du zu der Erkenntnis gekommen wie es um die Mentalität der meisten bestellt ist.
> 
> Ich meine, jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, als Befürworter des derzeitigen WoW würde mir doch nicht im Traum einfallen als Argument zu bringen dass die sogenannten "Schwachmaten" in der Überzahl sind.... das impliziert nämlich..... nein ich sags anders: Ein wenig Selbstachtung sollte man da doch schon haben. ^^



Darum steht auch das Wort Schwachmaten unter Anführungszeichen^^...ich habe nur deine Worte verwendet, ich persönlich halte sie nicht für Schwachmaten  (oder zumindest nur relativ wenige). Diese Vereinfachung scheint trotz allem von der Mehrheit der Spielerschaft gewünscht oder zumindest akzeptiert zu werden, weswegen auch nicht dagegen gerudert werden muss von Blizzard (sonst hätten sie es doch längst gemacht^^), scheinbar sprechen die Zahlen für sich. Mir persönlich gefällt WoW wie es ist (das ist wohl die Akzeptanz-Fraktion), allerdings hat es mir zuvor genauso gut gefallen


----------



## Elfenwelt (26. März 2011)

Also wenn du nichts mehr zutun hast in WoW, bist gut ausgestattet und hast auch soweit alles erreicht was geht, und du fängst an zu überlegen was man mit der offenen Zeit tun kann, gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Du gehst raus und spielst was im freien das deine Zeit rum geht, oder du kaufst dir Rift wobei du dann aber extrem wieder was zutun hast. Du solltest aber das 2te nur in betracht ziehen wenn du genug Geld hast und sagen kannst. " Ich kann mir beide Spiele erlauben." Da Rift viele inhalte hat von WoW und verbesserte Inhalte, wird dir auf jedenfall Rift gefallen wie WoW. Und das schreibe ich der 80% WoW spielt. Ich habe das selbe Problem wie du auch aber habe halt die lücke gefühlt mit Rift und so ist es okay. Aber bitte nur an die 2te Option denken wenn der Betrag den du dann neben WoW zusätzlich zahlen musst dir nix ausmacht. Du kommst sehr schnell rein von den Berufen da es genauso aufgebaut ist nur der skillbaum, da musste dir viel Zeit lassen da dies Möglichkeiten hat ohne ende. (Extrem hoher spaßfaktor) Die Welt ist sehr lebendig wegen den rissen, dass PVP ist etwas besser als WoW und die inis werden dir genauso viel Spaß machen wie in WoW obwohl WoW da immer noch die Krone hat. Das darf man nicht vergessen. Ich sehe Rift für mich als ein sehr guter lückenfüller der aber monatlich auch sein Preis möchte von 13,- Euro. Deshalb nur an die gerichtet die es sich erlauben können.


----------



## Cantharion (26. März 2011)

Theopa schrieb:


> Wer im Moment von sich behauptet "nichts zu tun" zu haben ist entweder kein RPG-Typ, oder hat die letzten 2,5 Monate ohne Pause am Pc verbracht....
> Raidcontent clear? Alle machbaren Erfolge erlangt? Oberster Kriegsfürst / Großmarschall Titel? Equip perfekt? Auch mal an twinken gedacht?
> Viele werden hier nicht ehrlich mit "JA!" antworten können.



Es gibt viele Leute die nichts zu tun haben und nochnie eine raid gesehen haben.
Also Praktisch: Mit der maximalen Zeit die ich in das Spiel investieren kann, kann ich nichtsmehr erreichen.

Oder ein PvP-Spieler der sich sein Rank1 geholt hat (übertrieben gesagt) und kein Interesse an PvE hat wird sich auch beschweren dass es nichtsmehr zu tun gibt.


----------



## Obsti (20. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Leute die nichts zu tun haben und nochnie eine raid gesehen haben.
> Also Praktisch: Mit der maximalen Zeit die ich in das Spiel investieren kann, kann ich nichtsmehr erreichen.
> 
> Oder ein PvP-Spieler der sich sein Rank1 geholt hat (übertrieben gesagt) und kein Interesse an PvE hat wird sich auch beschweren dass es nichtsmehr zu tun gibt.




Nur die wenigsten. Man sollte schon Quests haben die über wochen oder vllt über monate gehn und wirklich abwechslungsreich sind. Die täglichen quests sind eh müll.


----------

